# Fox transfer post



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

The new Fox Transfer seatpost looks very nice. Hopefully it will have the reliability of the DOSS but time will tell.

Explore Transfer Seatposts | FOX

Fox Transfer Dropper Seat Post - Review - Pinkbike


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

I would think in today's marketplace reliability was a priority in the design. Time will tell. At least it didn't blow up during the testing.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm excited about this post, especially the Performance series external 150mm. 

Looks like a nice replacement for larger diameter Gravity Dropper, for those that need external - fixed cable, infinite travel, 150mm option, nicer 1x lever are just a few of the features that I'm most stoked about. Fingers crossed it's as reliable as the GD is, time will tell.


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

Anybody has a link to the drawings? How long? Min insert, usable length


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

mfa81 said:


> Anybody has a link to the drawings? How long? Min insert, usable length


I have not seen nor read any info regarding usable length, I have sent an email to fox. I have seen info for min insert and length, let me find it.

min insertion is 100mm

View attachment 1075002


Still waiting on reply from Fox regarding usable length.


----------



## OldHouseMan (Dec 7, 2006)

The ability to order the lever and post separately and to choose from two levers seems like a nice option.


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

OldHouseMan said:


> The ability to order the lever and post separately and to choose from two levers seems like a nice option.


Yes a great option for those of us with modified Ispec front shifter, etc.

Also, the bottom of this looks just like a KS Lev Integra. So while Fox designed and says (for what reason I've no idea) that you have to run the cable end at the dropper, I don't think this is true. I think you should be able to use the bushing KS uses for their Levs, and run the cable end up front on the lever or modded shifter like normal. NOTE: I have no idea if this is true and can be done, but sure looks like it. I think I will probably order one and find out, as one of my KS LEvs just sh!t the bed for the 4th time.


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

rscecil007 said:


> Yes a great option for those of us with modified Ispec front shifter, etc.
> 
> Also, the bottom of this looks just like a KS Lev Integra. So while Fox designed and says (for what reason I've no idea) that you have to run the cable end at the dropper, I don't think this is true. I think you should be able to use the bushing KS uses for their Levs, and run the cable end up front on the lever or modded shifter like normal. NOTE: I have no idea if this is true and can be done, but sure looks like it. I think I will probably order one and find out, as one of my KS LEvs just sh!t the bed for the 4th time.


This is exactly what I'm doing with mine since I run a Specialized SRL. Put my order in yesterday.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

Is literally the only difference b/w the Factory and Performance versions the gold Kashima coating?


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

Looks like it.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah, only difference I see as well. Just wanted to make sure. I just want black, so the cheaper one works.


----------



## itsky (Jul 26, 2011)

I just ordered a 31.6 150mm in black from Universal Cycles, they say it should ship today/tomorrow. So pumped, thanks to all those who provided info and opinions! I will report back with my experiences. 

Great guys over at Universal Cycles btw.


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

Sounds very nice. But as good as the Race Face or 9.8?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

itsky said:


> I just ordered a 31.6 150mm in black from Universal Cycles, they say it should ship today/tomorrow. So pumped, thanks to all those who provided info and opinions! I will report back with my experiences.
> 
> Great guys over at Universal Cycles btw.


Internal or external? Favor? Can you measure the "usable length" (from under the collar to seatpost rails) when it comes in and report back? Thanks

View attachment 1075130


----------



## Pe8er (Dec 13, 2015)

Dangit, it looks great. I would get it instantaneously…if only my Thomson was willing to break


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

DriverB said:


> Sounds very nice. But as good as the Race Face or 9.8?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


9point8 is back ordered for 8+ weeks and somehow Raceface/Easton have managed screw up a few of their new posts. Count me in for a guinea pig. I have both this Transfer and 9point8 on backorder.

All I know is it couldn't possibly be worse than my first Reverb.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## 0lli (Sep 23, 2010)

backcountry has some Fox Transfer Performance Series Dropper Seatpost - Collar Routing in 30.9/125mm - in stock. I snagged one earlier today 

http://www.backcountry.com/fox-raci...lc3VsdHM6Rm94IGRyb3BwZXI6MTo0OkZveCBkcm9wcGVy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thenry (Jun 1, 2008)

I ordered one of the 30.9, 125mm travel, performance series posts from competitive Cyclist. Web site stated they were 2 weeks out on back order, but it shipped yesterday and will be delivered tomorrow. I am heading out tonight for a camping/riding weekend so it will be sitting until Sunday.


----------



## Spidermatt (Jan 11, 2016)

I wish there was an option for a 170-175mm. 9Point8 is coming with theirs, but I don't have the patience for pre-orders and waiting months to get one.


----------



## 0lli (Sep 23, 2010)

.... got my Fox Transfer dropper today. Now I'm waiting on the Lever.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

New post models always scare me, frequently there are quality issues and tweaks in the first run.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

0lli said:


> .... got my Fox Transfer dropper today. Now I'm waiting on the Lever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, I'm hoping to score a 150 at the end of this month, hope it will fit my bike.

Could you please measure the how much usable length there is above the collar, like I posted in the reference above? I know your is a 125 but it will give an estimate of what the 150 is if I add 25mm to your measurement. Thanks.


----------



## 0lli (Sep 23, 2010)

Guy.Ford said:


> Congrats, I'm hoping to score a 150 at the end of this month, hope it will fit my bike.
> 
> Could you please measure the how much usable length there is above the collar, like I posted in the reference above? I know your is a 125 but it will give an estimate of what the 150 is if I add 25mm to your measurement. Thanks.


Thanks man!

I can measure it tomorrow. Stand by!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eicca (May 9, 2014)

Subscribed! I just pulled the trigger on a Crank Brothers Highline. I'm anxious to hear how the Fox does too.


----------



## Sim (Jul 5, 2010)

It looks like a Specialized Command Post lever would be compatible. Does anyone know?


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Don't need measurements, thanks to all who volunteered to measure, found this...
External
http://www.ridefox.com/2016/dl/bike/transfer-external-specifications.pdf

Internal
http://www.ridefox.com/2016/dl/bike/transfer-internal-specifications.pdf


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

Sim said:


> It looks like a Specialized Command Post lever would be compatible. Does anyone know?


Yes, but you will need a barrel clamp as used on a KS Lev. I will use the same lever.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## eicca (May 9, 2014)

Will the KS levers work? I can get those easier


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

eicca said:


> Will the KS levers work? I can get those easier


Take a look at the Pinkbike or VitalMTB articles on the new Transfer. You're still gonna need the barrel clamp if you don't use the Fox lever.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## lazarus2405 (Jul 16, 2011)

I can understand wanting to use an existing lever, to save cash or for ergonomics. 

But frankly, in terms of ease of setup, I'd rather have the fixed cable end on the post the way Fox is doing it. That way you don't need to faff around with cable length until the very end, when you have it all routed the way you want.


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

lazarus2405 said:


> But frankly, in terms of ease of setup, I'd rather have the fixed cable end on the post the way Fox is doing it. That way you don't need to faff around with cable length until the very end, when you have it all routed the way you want.


Great point.

And for those who were wondering, looks like the Transfer and 9point8 come in at near equal lengths above the seat collar (210mm) in the 150 dropper model.

-Ron


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

What you need to use a KS style lever on a Transfer.

https://www.amazon.com/Dorman-3336-...468_img_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=D22QVC08SDWVWY0HW35V

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## 69Hz (May 7, 2015)

Does anybody know if Sender is working in freezing temperatures (below 0'C/32F)?


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

Am I reading incorrectly or is the lockout not mechanical? 

From pink bike article:
Instead of a simple on/off oil port system that essentially acts in the same manner as a compression lockout would inside of a fork, Fox use a two-way, two-position spool valve at the center of the Transfer's large diameter piston. A spool valve is a cylindrical piece that is used to alternately block and open oil flow paths, and Fox says that using one provides excellent durability and smoother action due to there being less friction in the system, which in turn means that there's less force required at the lever.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## arnobarno (Feb 29, 2004)

Picked up one of these (internal, 30.9, 125mm) and installed it (simple).

One ride, no vertical play but I have a couple of mm of lateral play. I didn't really notice it while riding, but concerned that this may get worse.

Normal or problem??


----------



## James12345 (Jun 28, 2006)

Just wondering what length drop everybody is opting for?

Only asking because I have a 2104 Specialized Enduro 29er and am 5'7" with a 30 inch inseam and was wondering if the 125mm drop would work for me? 

According to the spec sheet with measurements, it looks like it might be a tight fit but wanted some opinions from people who have used it.

Thanks!


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

James12345 said:


> Just wondering what length drop everybody is opting for?
> 
> Only asking because I have a 2104 Specialized Enduro 29er and am 5'7" with a 30 inch inseam and was wondering if the 125mm drop would work for me?
> 
> ...


I'm opting for the 150mm version.

As for people who've used it, since the post was only released maybe 1-2 weeks ago, most shops don't even have most sizes\drops in stock I doubt you'll get much feedback from anyone who's used it much.

I've heard mention the Pivot Switchblade has been coming stocked with the Transfer, might want to check out the Pivot forum, they might have more info for you there.


----------



## 0lli (Sep 23, 2010)

In case you install the new Fox transfer switch with your dropper, there is a little set screw for the cable that's a little hard to find.

See attached pic.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

For anyone thinking about the Performance series 30.9, 150mm post, just spoke with Fox they should start shipping to shops on June 24th.


----------



## thenry (Jun 1, 2008)

arnobarno said:


> Picked up one of these (internal, 30.9, 125mm) and installed it (simple).
> 
> One ride, no vertical play but I have a couple of mm of lateral play. I didn't really notice it while riding, but concerned that this may get worse.
> 
> Normal or problem??


I have one waiting for me to get off the fence and install and it will have the same lateral play. I can tell by twisting the upper and lower sections of it my hands. Very minor twist but it is there. I also read in one of the quick reviews that they noted the same thing, so I think it is normal. How is yours holding up for you? I have really been going back and forth on this one. First bike part I have ever ordered that was not installed same day.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

I plan to order a new dropper for my new frame since my old KS Lev does not fit and I am considering the fox transfer. I hate to buy something so new to market but none of the other current options are that reliable so it may be worth trying something new...


----------



## 0lli (Sep 23, 2010)

noosa2 said:


> I plan to order a new dropper for my new frame since my old KS Lev does not fit and I am considering the fox transfer. I hate to buy something so new to market but none of the other current options are that reliable so it may be worth trying something new...


I'm riding with the Fox Transfer post for approx. 2 weeks now and I have no complains.

Obviously I can't provide any long term test/satisfaction results, but you can see and feel the quality of this dropper.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thenry (Jun 1, 2008)

Well I have had the post and lever for over a week now a trip OTB yesterday finalized my decision to take a risk and install the Transfer. I am running a 30.9, internally routed 125mm on a Santa Cruz 5010. I am using the 2X lever from fox. Install was a snap and went very smoothly. First ride went really well. Post extended when I wanted it to and dropped when I wanted it to. First Dropper so it will take a minute for my riding style to adjust to not having the seat in the way. Post felt very solid. If there is any side to side play I cant feel it while riding. Pressure at the lever to get the post moving is very light. I don't have anything to compare it too but after a 30+ mile ride my thumb was feeling no ill affects. Obviously only time will tell if I have made a good decision or not but the first ride has me smiling. If the post continues to operate like it did today it is a winner in my book... I will continue to update as I get some more time on it.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

0lli said:


> I'm riding with the Fox Transfer post for approx. 2 weeks now and I have no complains.
> 
> Obviously I can't provide any long term test/satisfaction results, but you can see and feel the quality of this dropper.
> 
> ...


Hey 0lli, mine is going on a Large Alloy RIP Niner. What size I'd your Rip and what drop did you get? 125mm?


----------



## 0lli (Sep 23, 2010)

noosa2 said:


> Hey 0lli, mine is going on a Large Alloy RIP Niner. What size I'd your Rip and what drop did you get? 125mm?


Hey @noosa2

I have a Large RIP9 as well (pre 2013 frame) and the Fox Transfer Performance really drops 125mm (approx. 5 inches) .... just went outside to measure & confirm. I couldn't be happier with this purchase.

I also got the FOX Racing Shox Transfer Dropper Seatpost Lever Assembly - Left Only

http://www.backcountry.com/fox-racing-shox-transfer-dropper-seatpost-lever-assembly

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

i am intrigued by this post, too, and am leased that there are so many risk-takers out there. Please post what you think once you have ridden it.

Things that intrigue me ar that fox seems to make a more reliable product and the options to by the levers separate and choices in levers, they put some real thought into it. those of us who love droppers pay attention to these "little things.". And that is why I get a bit bummed at times with my GDs. love the reliability, customer service is amazing, so easy to DIY service--but that GD lever? I am really starting to loathe it the longer I use it. Even though one expects the GD lever to work fine in a 1x setting, and it does, the lever still gets hung up too much on the bottom of the brake. It's really annoying, and Shimano is only making the profile on their brakes bigger, so i can't use a GD lever with XT8000.

Anyweay, I would probably buy both levers from Fox or start with the 3X and run it with my 1X setup. I am so effing sick of that GD lever rubbing the brake, I want it out of the way.


----------



## 0lli (Sep 23, 2010)

cjsb said:


> i am intrigued by this post, too, and am leased that there are so many risk-takers out there. Please post what you think once you have ridden it.
> 
> Things that intrigue me ar that fox seems to make a more reliable product and the options to by the levers separate and choices in levers, they put some real thought into it. those of us who love droppers pay attention to these "little things.". And that is why I get a bit bummed at times with my GDs. love the reliability, customer service is amazing, so easy to DIY service--but that GD lever? I am really starting to loathe it the longer I use it. Even though one expects the GD lever to work fine in a 1x setting, and it does, the lever still gets hung up too much on the bottom of the brake. It's really annoying, and Shimano is only making the profile on their brakes bigger, so i can't use a GD lever with XT8000.
> 
> Anyweay, I would probably buy both levers from Fox or start with the 3X and run it with my 1X setup. I am so effing sick of that GD lever rubbing the brake, I want it out of the way.


@cjsb

Luckily, I don't have these issues with my FOX Left only switch on my 1X + Avid Elixir Break leavers. I thought about switching from Elixirs to XT breaks, but after I saw/experienced how clean the setup looked/worked, I decided to keep em'

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dvXin (Jun 16, 2016)

That light trigger force really makes a difference for people who have previously injured their thumb (ex. "skier's thumb", on the corresponding side of course). I know that using a RaceFace/Easton post, the lever action took significant enough effort to warrant using my other hand or my palm. A KS Lev lever took half the force, in comparison. A RS Reverb (old version) sits somewhere in between, oddly enough; I'm guessing the IFP pressure is responsible for its level of resistance.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

dvXin said:


> That light trigger force really makes a difference for people who have previously injured their thumb (ex. "skier's thumb", on the corresponding side of course). I know that using a RaceFace/Easton post, the lever action took significant enough effort to warrant using my other hand or my palm. A KS Lev lever took half the force, in comparison. A RS Reverb (old version) sits somewhere in between, oddly enough; I'm guessing the IFP pressure is responsible for its level of resistance.


Trigger force is also a huge selling point for those with riding that has a lot of ups and downs.

I hit the dropper lever as much as I hit the derailure lever.

The Spec IRC is super light in trigger force, and I really like this ir post, but don't like dealing with Spec. They make me go thru a dealer for almost everything. Now they are pushing electric motos.

Fox makes good stuff and to call and be able to deal with them directly is a huge selling point.

Pretty sure I'm going to pull the trigger on the Tpost soon.

Aesthetically I prefer the all black look. Any significant difference between the Kashima and Performance models, besides pride of course? Is it only the Kashima coating? Are the internals the same?


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Miker J said:


> Aesthetically I prefer the all black look. Any significant difference between the Kashima and Performance models, besides pride of course? Is it only the Kashima coating? Are the internals the same?


Internals are exactly the same, coating is the only difference.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## 0lli (Sep 23, 2010)

Miker J said:


> Trigger force is also a huge selling point for those with riding that has a lot of ups and downs.
> 
> I hit the dropper lever as much as I hit the derailure lever.
> 
> ...


Yep, just coating.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dvXin (Jun 16, 2016)

When I questioned the other suspension product makers about why didn't go with any fancy coatings, over a typical hard anodize, they said that the coatings they tested eventually wear off. One of them actually told me that after testing various stanchion coatings, they concluded that for extra performance it made more sense to put similar benefits of the coatings into the wiper seals instead, since they could be easily replaced when the benefits wore off. This was coming from someone riding on a dark brown/gold ano coating fork from a brand, MRP, that doesn't offer that option to the public.


----------



## 0lli (Sep 23, 2010)

Here is a' Crankbrothers Highline dropper review.

http://nsmb.com/crankbrothers-highline-postricide-first-look/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

Has anyone installed one of these yet with the small KS bushing on the end of the cable, so you can any dropper lever or modded shifter with the cable end up front?


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

rscecil007 said:


> Has anyone installed one of these yet with the small KS bushing on the end of the cable, so you can any dropper lever or modded shifter with the cable end up front?


I haven't yet, but that's the plan. Doesn't look like it will be an issue.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## drmayer (Apr 19, 2007)

Here's my 150mm post


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

drmayer said:


> Here's my 150mm post


Congrats, 31.6?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

Well, mine showed up today, and I think it's busted right out of the box. I was checking it out and activating it on my workbench. Was just curious how the action was, and if it'd work with the KS bushing so I could a modified shifter as a the dropper lever.

Did this a few times, then went to set it back on my bench, and oil was dripping off the end. It wasn't very thick, and was clear, but was def some kind of oil.

I'll check it out again tomorrow, but I might call Unviersal (where I bought it) tomorrow, and will def call Fox Monday. Any one esle ran into this? I can't see this being normal.


----------



## 0lli (Sep 23, 2010)

rscecil007 said:


> Well, mine showed up today, and I think it's busted right out of the box. I was checking it out and activating it on my workbench. Was just curious how the action was, and if it'd work with the KS bushing so I could a modified shifter as a the dropper lever.
> 
> Did this a few times, then went to set it back on my bench, and oil was dripping off the end. It wasn't very thick, and was clear, but was def some kind of oil.
> 
> I'll check it out again tomorrow, but I might call Unviersal (where I bought it) tomorrow, and will def call Fox Monday. Any one esle ran into this? I can't see this being normal.


... nope, no issues here. Sounds like you got a lemon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 69Hz (May 7, 2015)

Bad luck... In case you call Fox, pls ask if they guarantee the Transfer operation in winter / freezing conditions. 


- - -
Sent from moblile mail, tyops apoliged.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

69Hz said:


> Bad luck... In case you call Fox, pls ask if they guarantee the Transfer operation in winter / freezing conditions.
> 
> - - -
> Sent from moblile mail, tyops apoliged.


too funny...yes, rscecil007, do you have a pen in hand, are you ready to start writing down the question I have for Fox?


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

I already have answers for you both:

1.800.FOX.SHOX
(1.800.369.7469)


----------



## 69Hz (May 7, 2015)

I've asked my question from two LBS and they don't know.... As I live in Europe, it maybe that Fox guys haven't arrived to office when I call them.

- - -
Sent from moblile mail, tyops apoliged.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

believe it or not, I have emailed Fox support in the past and they have replied to my questions.


----------



## noosa2 (May 20, 2004)

0lli said:


> Hey @noosa2
> 
> I have a Large RIP9 as well (pre 2013 frame) and the Fox Transfer Performance really drops 125mm (approx. 5 inches) .... just went outside to measure & confirm. I couldn't be happier with this purchase.
> 
> ...


Hey Ollie, how tall are you and do you have any room to lower the post? I ask because I'm 6' and have the post as low as it can go and I don't know if it is OK to have the collar rest on the seatpost clamp.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

All in. Mine arrives to marrow.

My pos gravity dropper only lasted 8 years of me beating the piss out of it. 
- 
-
-
-

-
-
-
sarcasm..........


----------



## Pedalmunkee (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi Folks,
Old to biking,new to forum.
Just Bought my Transfer after waiting over 2 weeks for my LEV to go through warranty repair. I just didnt want to ride without my happy button.
I paid 495.00 at my LBS for the LEV,i like the service,didnt mind paying extra for it.
Bad choice on me.
329.00 through Universal for the Transfer."Saw it here".
Easy install,works about the same as the LEV,maybe a little better.
Now i have 2.
Not the 1st time iv'e pissed myself


----------



## 0lli (Sep 23, 2010)

Pedalmunkee said:


> Hi Folks,
> Old to biking,new to forum.
> Just Bought my Transfer after waiting over 2 weeks for my LEV to go through warranty repair. I just didnt want to ride without my happy button.
> I paid 495.00 at my LBS for the LEV,i like the service,didnt mind paying extra for it.
> ...


.... 2 droppers and just one bike? Usually it's the other way around, too many bikes/frames, not enough droppers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JPelletier (Jun 27, 2012)

I contacted Fox about the temperature, because I want to use it on my fat bike too. Here is the answer :



> We are currently testing below 32c and having great results, do keep in mind that anything at those kinds of temperatures with fluid in it well operate slower or with more friction than the product at room temp but we are currently being able use all functions of the transfer post in those temperatures


----------



## lazarus2405 (Jul 16, 2011)

I got my first ride on the Transfer today. I got the Performance series, 150mm, 30.9, 1x lever. Overall, I'm really happy with the post. 

The post is solid, with no vertical play or squish at any point. You can feel a little rotation in the head when there's no weight on the saddle, but there's no play one your weight is on it. I don't mean that you just don't notice it, I mean it won't twist if you try. 

Action is nice and smooth. I really like the lever feel. You actually have a lot of modulation over return speed based on how far you push the lever. There's a solid thunk at top-out and also a thunk at bottom-out. I didn't know I needed that in my life, but it's super nice to know exactly when the saddle is all the way down so you can get right back into the attack position.


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

You guys that ordered the post only, did a cable and housing come in the box?

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

rondre3000 said:


> You guys that ordered the post only, did a cable and housing come in the box?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


In the lever box.
Now, I want to say that cable set screw is really a touchy thing to tighten. I set mine up, took the lever off the bar and tighten it down. I had to make sure my wrench was dead on aligned.

Now, the noodle thing is gone. With my M8000 brakes and XTR triggers, it just had no where to go but up. Up is fine, until you crash. Then, your noodle is now bent and lets just hope the cable still moves. I got some flexy black noodles from Ebay for $8. I used them on my GD. They are great and allow the cable to run where I want it.

I have only done some test rides around the house, but the post is nearly effortless in activation and there's no play or other issues.

$326 from JensonUSA and it's nearly perfect so far.


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

Right, I understand that the lever is sold separately. However in the box for the post there's text that says "owners's manual and cable/housing kit inside". My box was opened (tape cut so not sealed) and there was no cable/housing kit inside.

Just want to confirm that Fox includes the cable for installing w/ your own lever (which I think they should) if you buy post ONLY.


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

Negative on my end. I initially ordered the post only, (had to send back b/c it was leaking), but no cable was in the box. Just the post and instructions.

I have another post and the Fox 1x lever hopefully arriving today, so I'll post if it's different.


----------



## stumpynerd (Oct 8, 2012)

Just subscribing to thread. Im kinda PO about my Thomson multiple warranties. Wonder if fox is any better.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Just ordered my post, Performance series, external 30.9 x 150mm, super stoked. Hopefully it will be as solid as my many Gravity Dropper's. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

I fixed my issues with my GD, using a plastic shim on the switch side and remembering that when the GD acts up must check the top cap. Once I tightened the top cap it's back to normal. However, now I am definitely vested in getting a Transfer, just a matter of time and reading some more web site and magazine reviews. Very easy to get fooled by first impressions with droppers but so far sounds like the Transfer is a home run.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Pedalmunkee said:


> Hi Folks,
> Old to biking,new to forum.
> Just Bought my Transfer after waiting over 2 weeks for my LEV to go through warranty repair. I just didnt want to ride without my happy button.
> I paid 495.00 at my LBS for the LEV,i like the service,didnt mind paying extra for it.
> ...


Hate to say this, VIP15 at Universal Cycles

Just ordered my Factory Transfer and it costs the same as the non Factory, since a purchase has to be over $300 to use the coupon.


----------



## JPelletier (Jun 27, 2012)

rondre3000 said:


> Right, I understand that the lever is sold separately. However in the box for the post there's text that says "owners's manual and cable/housing kit inside". My box was opened (tape cut so not sealed) and there was no cable/housing kit inside.
> 
> Just want to confirm that Fox includes the cable for installing w/ your own lever (which I think they should) if you buy post ONLY.


I asked them too before ordering and they said the cable was included with the lever, not the post


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

Just got mine in. Stoked to put it on my new ROS. The cable and housing is in the lever box.




























Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

Heads-up. If you are installing with another lever, make sure your cable stop at the bottom of the post is of the same width as the Fox one. If not, you will have to dremel.
Got mine installed last night but it was a real PITA to use my Specialized SRL.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## dvXin (Jun 16, 2016)

TwoTone said:


> Hate to say this, VIP15 at Universal Cycles
> 
> Just ordered my Factory Transfer and it costs the same as the non Factory, since a purchase has to be over $300 to use the coupon.


I'm thinking Kashima is the way to go. From what I'm told, it's mainly to decrease friction/drag between the stanchion and seals, and that there's lubrication specifically to address the friction between the stanchion and bushings, but I don't think the Transfer would have as good lube performance for bushings/glide rings compared to typical susp forks (ex. some sort of "way oil" would be ideal). I imagine a dropper post that needs to be precise enough to adjust mere mm, if a rider were to be so picky with their pedaling height; for example, if seat is a hair too high, and you want to drop just 1cm max, it would be a pain if it were so sticky that you needed force to break the stiction and it goes down 25mm, and you need to slowly raise it back up. I guess they are using some thick tacky grease like Slick Honey.


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Headsup -With Universal Cycles 4th of July coupon code GoatTribe15 I was able to get the Kashima coated factory model and lever for 322.15 after discount. I have a 9Point 8 on backorder, but liked this one better, I hope it lives up to the hype. It has everything I've been wanting in a dropper. I have a Thomson Dropper now, so it has some big shoes to fill. Was looking for an internal dropper and couldn't afford the Thomson one.
With the discount it was like getting the lever for $8. As I was going to get the post anyway and modify my Lev Southpaw lever. I really didn't like the $65 price tag for the lever.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

rondre3000 said:


> Heads-up. If you are installing with another lever, make sure your cable stop at the bottom of the post is of the same width as the Fox one. If not, you will have to dremel.
> Got mine installed last night but it was a real PITA to use my Specialized SRL.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Damm that was my plan, what did you run into? Too wide, diameter?


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

dvXin said:


> I'm thinking Kashima is the way to go. From what I'm told, it's mainly to decrease friction/drag between the stanchion and seals, and that there's lubrication specifically to address the friction between the stanchion and bushings, but I don't think the Transfer would have as good lube performance for bushings/glide rings compared to typical susp forks (ex. some sort of "way oil" would be ideal). I imagine a dropper post that needs to be precise enough to adjust mere mm, if a rider were to be so picky with their pedaling height; for example, if seat is a hair too high, and you want to drop just 1cm max, it would be a pain if it were so sticky that you needed force to break the stiction and it goes down 25mm, and you need to slowly raise it back up. I guess they are using some thick tacky grease like Slick Honey.


LOL you have a post about not wanting F1 stuff, then you think Kashima is the way to go. You're the new DC of the forums. :thumbsup:


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

jsalas2 said:


> Headsup -With Universal Cycles 4th of July coupon code GoatTribe15 I was able to get the Kashima coated factory model and lever for 322.15 after discount. I have a 9Point 8 on backorder, but liked this one better, I hope it lives up to the hype. It has everything I've been wanting in a dropper. I have a Thomson Dropper now, so it has some big shoes to fill. Was looking for an internal dropper and couldn't afford the Thomson one.
> With the discount it was like getting the lever for $8. As I was going to get the post anyway and modify my Lev Southpaw lever. I really didn't like the $65 price tag for the lever.


FYI, the VIP15 code I posted is always good over $300.


----------



## dvXin (Jun 16, 2016)

TwoTone said:


> LOL you have a post about not wanting F1 stuff, then you think Kashima is the way to go. You're the new DC of the forums. :thumbsup:


I'm not one for hasty generalizations, nor jumping to conclusions without context. Context in that case, is not wanting carbon fiber super lightweight stuff, giving up reliability and increasing costs greatly. I was totally fine with F1 trickling down to affordable prices that average people could afford. Things should be examined case-by-case. If I generalized you from a couple of your posts, you can imagine how inaccurate that would be. I'm already seeing a pattern of how a majority of users (50+%) with maxed out rep don't necessarily deserve any more respect on these boards than someone with hardly any good rep.

Since people are considering Kashima here, vs a regular black coating (definitely not DLC)... I found enough reason to conclude that with performance differences considered, that the upgrade to Factory and the Kashima coat was the wiser choice, also considering the price discount after discount. I had questioned just how people thought Kashima was useless, got facts and evidence, which helped lead me to my conclusion.


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

TwoTone said:


> Damm that was my plan, what did you run into? Too wide, diameter?


Too wide. If you use the KS cable stop you will have to dremel out the half circle cutout at the post bottom. You will know it when you see it.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

there is some helpful info. in this thread. c an't believe I am going to leave my GD but I have to take the plunge on this dropper soon.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

TwoTone said:


> FYI, the VIP15 code I posted is always good over $300.


 Good to know, seeing your post is what made me look for a coupon code. I was thinking yours was expired. Thanks.


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

With the thomson covert post which is similar , they are using the KS cable stop at the lever end, leaving the post as is,no need to modify the post, use the cable as intended and put the cable stop at the lever, this is from the thomson thread
(First picture is the Lev Southpaw lever with the KS cable end. Second picture is Specialized lever with the KS cable end . Both levers are unmodified )


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

Something like this is what you'll need to do if you intend to use a KS style cable stop that is wider than the one Fox supplies.









Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## glovemtb (Mar 12, 2006)

*Top Cap of the Outer Tube Measurement Anyone ?*

Looks great ! Thanks for the pictures I just put one of the performance series on order. Hey, could you or anyone measure in mm the total height of the cap of the outer tube ?
They did not put that measurement in the drawing or I am missing it. (https://www.ridefox.com/img/help/pa...post-Internal-Routing-User-Specifications.jpg).
To me it looks to be about 25mm, but I am not sure.








Thanks !


----------



## schwangster (Aug 28, 2013)

Bought 2 Transfers on the weekend, from Fanatik in Bellingham. Price was same as mail order!
GF rides a Small Norco Carbon Sight...bought her the Kashimi 125 mm post
I ride a Large Norco Aluminum Range.... bought me a black 150 mm post. Both are internal controlled.
The 150 did not insert far enough into my Range. Max height was about 1.5" too high.
BUT the 150 fit the GF's Sight perfectly, giving her maximum drop (she's about 5'2")
The 125 fit my Range, so we 'swapped' 

FYI both the cartridge and the post on the 150 is longer than the 125.

AS far as performance, head and shoulders over the KS eTens that we had on the bikes. She can now push the lever (each picked up the Fox lever too). The post is super predictable and stable.

Highly recommended!!


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

Bottom of collar to the top of the post seal is just under 24mm.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## glovemtb (Mar 12, 2006)

rondre3000 said:


> Bottom of collar to the top of the post seal is just under 24mm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


Thanks !


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Got my Transfer today, installed and took it out for a ride about town. Super smooth action. The 1x remote works brilliant, easy actuation and ease of control from full fast up to slow & controlled.










Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Guy.Ford said:


> Got my Transfer today, installed and took it out for a ride about town. Super smooth action. The 1x remote works brilliant, easy actuation and ease of control from full fast up to slow & controlled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the pics! did you have any issues getting the 1x lever to fit around your brake clamp? from the pic it at least looks like room to spare.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 0lli (Sep 23, 2010)

Guy.Ford said:


> Got my Transfer today, installed and took it out for a ride about town. Super smooth action. The 1x remote works brilliant, easy actuation and ease of control from full fast up to slow & controlled.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 on the 1x remote - smooth leaver action + quality build = like it a lot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

cjsb said:


> thanks for the pics! did you have any issues getting the 1x lever to fit around your brake clamp? from the pic it at least looks like room to spare.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not really unless you wanted the angle the remote up further, then it would come in contact with the brake mount. But really there should be enough rotational space to make it work for most riders.


----------



## Bikeventures (Jul 21, 2014)

I ordered a 125mm Transfer post from Competitivecycist.com on Monday. Price shipped was $264. I checked the site today and noticed they are running a 20% off one full price item promo! I called and asked if they would apply 20% to my order and they did! Got $52.80 back. If you are shopping for a Transfer post, I would hurry and order from CC.com before they apply some tiny discount and make the post eligible for the 20% off.


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

The kashima factory series with remote only comes out to $303.20 after discount, good find.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

For those that have the post, is it user serviceable or does it have to go back to Fox for some defined/recommended service? Not a deal killer for me if not user serviceable as I can keep my GD for those days, but curious about the complexity of the post.


----------



## jminus (Sep 4, 2008)

Bummer, looks like the 150mm 30.9 is not in stock and they won't apply a coupon to a back order (at least thats what it looks like to me).


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

cjsb said:


> For those that have the post, is it user serviceable or does it have to go back to Fox for some defined/recommended service? Not a deal killer for me if not user serviceable as I can keep my GD for those days, but curious about the complexity of the post.


My understanding it is not user serviceable.


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

jminus said:


> Bummer, looks like the 150mm 30.9 is not in stock and they won't apply a coupon to a back order (at least thats what it looks like to me).


Universal cycles has that size in stock they have a coupon code 15% off anything over 300 you would have to get the lower end and the remote or get the kashima coated the code is VIP15


jminus said:


> Bummer, looks like the 150mm 30.9 is not in stock and they won't apply a coupon to a back order (at least thats what it looks like to me).


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

jsalas2 said:


> Universal cycles has that size in stock they have a coupon code 15% off anything over 300 you would have to get the lower end and the remote or get the kashima coated the code is VIP15


Internal only in stock at the moment, external is BO.


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi all, I have a favour to ask.

Would someone with a 125mm be kind enough to give me the box dimensions? and as an added bonus, the weight of everything.

Australian prices as always, are a little bit ridiculous.

EDIT: NVM, I bit the bullet and bought one here


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Nevermind


----------



## bitdamaged (Dec 31, 2015)

Just a quick heads up because I'm kind of pissed off at Fox right now.

I'm swapping out the 150mm Reverb that comes on my Capra for a 125mm Transfer (the 150 was too long for me - long story but I'm long torso'd and short legged) and because I've already had a reverb need to get replaced I thought I'd try something different and it was between this and the KS, both got pretty good reviews and I went with this since I have a fox shock and fork.

Two issues we ran into on the install.

1. The housing that came with the remote was too short. The Capra's a long bike and it wasn't possible to run the housing they send with the remote and keep it attached to the base of the post. This caused a bunch of hassle figuring out why what should be an easy install wasn't working right.

2. The screws on the remote are driving me bonkers. The little set screw once tightend will hammer the cable making it almost impossible to remove the cable from the remote once its tightened because the cable is now a bit frayed. (Never mind the fact I backed it out too far and spent 5 minutes trying to find the tiny **** on my garage floor)

Then the clamp broke when tightening it on my handlebars - it didn't take much and the Fox guy I called to get a replacement said it had happened to him as well. They're now sending a replacement for free. Not to mention the screws they use are tiny and likely prone to being stripped.

Maybe I'm the only one here having these issues but the whole remote build seems underwhelming for something that belongs on a mountain bike. The good news I guess is that since the remotes are a separate purchase Fox can upgrade these without needing to upgrade the whole post. 

Still waiting for that damn clamp to even try the thing out.


----------



## mhopton (Nov 27, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your troubles. I installed on my ROS 9 with the 1x lever and it all works very well. Other than a little side to side play from the keyed shaft, the post works great.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

Yeah sorry to hear about your issues. The cable thing does suck, I know folks ran into that with some of the first Thomson droppers that came out several years ago.

I have the Performance 150mm dropper with 1x shifter on my new rig. Working solid so far.

I do agree the 2mm fixing screw for the cable sucks, far too easy to strip out in IMHO, but once it's fixed, it shouldn't be an issue until you need to replace the cable WAY down the road. And nothing some tugging won't remedy when you need to remove it form the lever.

And I also noticed the remote clamp lever is a very shallow bolt head. I had to be very careful tightening it when it slipped the first time and I noticed this. If I cared I'd take it to a hardware store and get a bolt with a deeper recess on it.


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Just got mine, it sure is a good looking post,as good looking as the Thomson it's replacing. I bought the remote lever, but don't think it's worth the high price, now that I see it,I would've just used the Southpaw or specialized with KS cable stop like in the picture in an earlier post.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

I used my Specialized lever with the Specialized cable end. Had to be cut down and trimmed, but it's working great.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

bitdamaged said:


> Just a quick heads up because I'm kind of pissed off at Fox right now.
> 
> I'm swapping out the 150mm Reverb that comes on my Capra for a 125mm Transfer (the 150 was too long for me - long story but I'm long torso'd and short legged) and because I've already had a reverb need to get replaced I thought I'd try something different and it was between this and the KS, both got pretty good reviews and I went with this since I have a fox shock and fork.
> 
> ...


I agree with you about the screws and being small. I will be replacing my set screw the next cable change. It holds, but it's a pain. I have to tighten set screw with the clamp OFF the bars. Then, put the clamp on. It's backwards, but allows me to line up my wrench perfect.

Bummer about the cable length. I have a size large bike and was wondering why they gave me so much cable. I cut like 15 inches off.

So far, so good for me 2 big rides and it's been perfect.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Had sent my reverb in for a rebuild but it has major internal scoring and will be pricey to replace everything so I ordered the basic transfer last night. $237 shipped from universal cycles. I have an extra xt front shifter so I will be modding that this weekend to play with the new post. Will post pics of the process.


----------



## Pedalmunkee (Mar 25, 2016)

Been two weeks/lots of great rides.
Transfer has been fault free.
Put my LEV on my gals bike.
It'll stay there.
The Happy button operates easier on the FOX.


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

jsalas2 said:


> With the thomson covert post which is similar , they are using the KS cable stop at the lever end, leaving the post as is,no need to modify the post, use the cable as intended and put the cable stop at the lever, this is from the thomson thread
> (First picture is the Lev Southpaw lever with the KS cable end. Second picture is Specialized lever with the KS cable end . Both levers are unmodified )


Anyone know where I can find one of these cable stops? I have the Specialized lever and would like a small stop with a screw just like this one. When I google I find little barrel stops where the cable goes through the other direction, but nothing oriented like the one in the picture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Silent Drone said:


> Anyone know where I can find one of these cable stops? I have the Specialized lever and would like a small stop with a screw just like this one. When I google I find little barrel stops where the cable goes through the other direction, but nothing oriented like the one in the picture.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://www.bikeparts.com/BPC165101/ks-cable-collar-i900-i950-i7-eten

You'll also need the set screw which is listed separately.


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

https://www.bikeparts.com/BPC153618/ks-cable-collar-set-screw-i900-i950-eten-remote


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

bigkat273 said:


> https://www.bikeparts.com/BPC165101/ks-cable-collar-i900-i950-i7-eten
> 
> You'll also need the set screw which is listed separately.


Thanks a million! I would have never found that on my own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi guys for the external post, you think there is going to be a problem of water dirt ingress into the cable since it looks like there is no cover at the collar pulley, unlike the KS lev?


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm coming from an external Thomson which is similar, no problems with dirt for me. Should be allright in my opinion.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

I doubt there is going to be any issues with dirt, however if you are worried you can always get a sealed ferrule that should help JIC.

example >>> https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=78500&category=1613

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## thenry (Jun 1, 2008)

After a little over a month and 250 to 300 miles, on the Non Kashima Transfer, it continues to operate flawlessly. This testing includes, a few unplanned "get offs" with the post both raised and lowered. The seat definitely hit the dirt in 2 of the crashes as it ripped up the back edges of my saddle. No side to side play and no issues, I am loving this post. 

I ride in Colorado so I can't comment on how the post will perform in wet weather(mud). I have ridden a couple of stream crossing on it, but that is about it. Dry and dusty is easier on components than the mud and sludge that is the norm in some parts of the world.


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

thenry said:


> After a little over a month and 250 to 300 miles, on the Non Kashima Transfer, it continues to operate flawlessly. This testing includes, a few unplanned "get offs" with the post both raised and lowered. The seat definitely hit the dirt in 2 of the crashes as it ripped up the back edges of my saddle. No side to side play and no issues, I am loving this post.
> 
> I ride in Colorado so I can't comment on how the post will perform in wet weather(mud). I have ridden a couple of stream crossing on it, but that is about it. Dry and dusty is easier on components than the mud and sludge that is the norm in some parts of the world.


Singapore is just like UK....but it is either hot n dry or wet and muddy, no snow..maybe, just maybe we need to service more the open end cable than normal...

Most run internal droppers but since mine dont have the internal routing will be looking at the collar type.


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

It is my first dropper post and I've got only two rides in but I love it. I had no idea what I was missing out on regarding dropper posts or I would have bought one long ago. I can't believe how much of an improvement it has made on my bike positioning. I used to get nervous with descents and my second guessing lead to the majority of my crashes. I now am bombing down routes I would never ride.


----------



## eicca (May 9, 2014)

Can someone with the 150mm internal route version check the length from the bottom of the collar to the middle of the rails? I want to be sure that drawing posted earlier is accurate because 209mm seems a little long for a post with what looks like a very low stack height.


----------



## TheArbez (Dec 30, 2011)

Hey all, 

I have an X-Fusion dropper which has died (I think). I'm thinking of getting a Transfer to replace it; it will be going on a 2016 Bronson, so I'm thinking of the 31.6 with 150mm of drop. Any reason I shouldn't jump on the Transfer train? Also, do you think I could get away with using the X-Fusion lever (basically a long tube) and the KS cable stop? Thanks! 

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Competitive Cyclist has the best price going right now, they have a July 20% off one item which makes it a great price for this dropper.


----------



## TheArbez (Dec 30, 2011)

I saw that, but they don't have it in 150mm drop. I'm thinking of using Universal Cycles and their 15% code. Need a new chainring anyway so it works out well. 

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Competitive cyclist has removed the transfer from the 20 percent off deal.


----------



## TheArbez (Dec 30, 2011)

That's too bad. Cold move by them. 

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

TheArbez said:


> That's too bad. Cold move by them.
> 
> Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


not worse than removing products from the website until they figure out a way to fix their coupon thing like it happened a few months ago when they had all bike parts working with the 20% and then everything was out of stock!


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

bigkat273 said:


> Competitive cyclist has removed the transfer from the 20 percent off deal.


Kind of why I prefer Universal Cycles. No BS, just 15% off everything you buy as long as it's over $300


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

TwoTone said:


> Kind of why I prefer Universal Cycles. No BS, just 15% off everything you buy as long as it's over $300


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## TheArbez (Dec 30, 2011)

Same here. I'll be getting the Transfer from there if I get it. 

So, anyone have thoughts on the X-Fusion lever? I'm fairly certain it will work, but thought I'd throw it out there. I'll try to track down a picture of it so you all can see. 

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## TheArbez (Dec 30, 2011)

The cable head hides in the tube.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

TheArbez said:


> View attachment 1082505
> 
> 
> The cable head hides in the tube.


Looks like you'd just need the cable clamp I have linked in post 119.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

TheArbez said:


> View attachment 1082505
> 
> 
> The cable head hides in the tube.





bigkat273 said:


> Looks like you'd just need the cable clamp I have linked in post 119.


That would work, but wouldn't look very good/clean. The cable goes in at the end of the lever, so if you use the Black KS cable end, you'd have that large black stop sticking out the end of the lever.

It's more work, but you can get a Specialized or KS stop for the other end at the post and cut/trim it down to fit.

I can sell you a hacked up Specialized cable end if you want. It works, but I ended up getting the linked stop and I'm redoing my install.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

TwoTone said:


> That would work, but wouldn't look very good/clean. The cable goes in at the end of the lever, so if you use the Black KS cable end, you'd have that large black stop sticking out the end of the lever.
> 
> It's more work, but you can get a Specialized or KS stop for the other end at the post and cut/trim it down to fit.
> 
> I can sell you a hacked up Specialized cable end if you want. It works, but I ended up getting the linked stop and I'm redoing my install.


I plan on using the KS stop on the post end.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

TheArbez said:


> View attachment 1082505
> 
> 
> The cable head hides in the tube.





bigkat273 said:


> I plan on using the KS stop on the post end.


It'll be interesting to see if you get it to work.

Having already modified my Specialized one and I have the black one here, I don't see how that's going to work.

I think for the post end you would have wanted this one:
https://www.bikeparts.com/BPC165084/ks-cable-clamp-lev-lev-dx-lev-272?s=P57+13


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

TwoTone said:


> It'll be interesting to see if you get it to work.
> 
> Having already modified my Specialized one and I have the black one here, I don't see how that's going to work.
> 
> ...


I guess I should have said that I am using the external version which should work better with the black clamp and the internal with the silver you linked.


----------



## TheArbez (Dec 30, 2011)

TwoTone said:


> That would work, but wouldn't look very good/clean. The cable goes in at the end of the lever, so if you use the Black KS cable end, you'd have that large black stop sticking out the end of the lever.
> 
> It's more work, but you can get a Specialized or KS stop for the other end at the post and cut/trim it down to fit.
> 
> I can sell you a hacked up Specialized cable end if you want. It works, but I ended up getting the linked stop and I'm redoing my install.


I'm not terribly concerned with looks. As long as it works, that's fine with me. Later down the road I'll probably get the KS Lever. Out of curiosity, how much would you want for the Specialized lever?

Just to be totally clear for compatability's sake, I'm planning on running the cable from the post to the lever, and using the cable stop at the lever. Any reason that wouldn't work?


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

TwoTone said:


> It'll be interesting to see if you get it to work.
> 
> Having already modified my Specialized one and I have the black one here, I don't see how that's going to work.
> 
> ...


Yes, that's what you want, but preferably something narrower. If not, you will need to dremel at the bottom of the post.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

rondre3000 said:


> Yes, that's what you want, but preferably something narrower. If not, you will need to dremel at the bottom of the post.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


Can you explain why'd you need to dremel (and what part) the bottom of the Fox post, if you use the barrel KS cable stop? I thought from what I remember when I installed mine, it'd look like it'd work with no issue or mods necessary.


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

The KS barrel is wider than the Fox supplied one. As you activate the lever on the post side this barrel passes a half circle cutout. Dremel the cutout to allow a KS barrel to pass.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

Ok thanks. I'll have to look at an unmodded Fox post to see exactly what you did, I can't remember what it looks like stock.

I will say, my modded XTR lever I use on the KS Lev on one bike, does feel better than the Fox 1x lever I'm using with my Transfer. Just smoother overall feel and a bit easier to push/activate. No a hugely drastic difference, but enough to notice.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

No way I'd dremel the post- too expensive. When I redo mine I'll snap a shot of the Specialized barrel. The KS and Specialized are too wide to fit properly and the diameter is a little larger as well. I cut it down with a pipe cutter and then ground a little off the 1/2 the faced the lever arm to better fit the radius. Better to butcher up a $5 part versus a $300 post in my mind.


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

TwoTone said:


> No way I'd dremel the post- too expensive. When I redo mine I'll snap a shot of the Specialized barrel. The KS and Specialized are too wide to fit properly and the diameter is a little larger as well. I cut it down with a pipe cutter and then ground a little off the 1/2 the faced the lever arm to better fit the radius. Better to butcher up a $5 part versus a $300 post in my mind.


I'm not concerned in the least. The area I dremel'd takes no stress. If I understand your post correctly, you took some material from the lever arm?

I'd much rather take material where I did vs your method. I'd be worried about that weakened lever area snapping. Then you'd be screwed for sure.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

rondre3000 said:


> I'm not concerned in the least. The area I dremel'd takes no stress. If I understand your post correctly, you took some material from the lever arm?
> 
> I'd much rather take material where I did vs your method. I'd be worried about that weakened lever area snapping. Then you'd be screwed for sure.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


No just the cable end barrel.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

My Fox Transfer doesn't want to fully extend on its own. I have the 1x remote. Any idea what and how to adjust. What does the barrel adjuster do? I read somewhere that you can adjust return rate as well. How?


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

bogeydog said:


> My Fox Transfer doesn't want to fully extend on its own. I have the 1x remote. Any idea what and how to adjust. What does the barrel adjuster do? I read somewhere that you can adjust return rate as well. How?


Barrel adjuster work same as it does of derailleurs, takes out cable slack. The return rate is "adjustable" by using more or less pressure on the switch.

As for not returning, I would guess your seatpost clamp it too tight, try loosening it and see if you still have issues. The post is very sensitive to clamp pressure.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## bitdamaged (Dec 31, 2015)

bitdamaged said:


> Just a quick heads up because I'm kind of pissed off at Fox right now.
> 
> I'm swapping out the 150mm Reverb that comes on my Capra for a 125mm Transfer (the 150 was too long for me - long story but I'm long torso'd and short legged) and because I've already had a reverb need to get replaced I thought I'd try something different and it was between this and the KS, both got pretty good reviews and I went with this since I have a fox shock and fork.
> 
> ...


Just to close the loop on this. Got the post installed finally and had my first ride with it. After all the hassle getting it on it works great and so far I'm thrilled with it. Will see how it holds up longer term.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

My Transfer post sounds wheezy. No joke. A similar sound to a shock/damper contaminated with air in the oil.

Is this normal?

Any others with the same issue?


Otherwise its running well.


----------



## Holmespun (Nov 20, 2015)

I've had my Transfer for two weeks, and it just started to fail today. I noticed the return was a little slower on my ride today, and by the end of the ride it will no longer return to its full height. Only comes up from its lowest height a couple of inches. I'm going to call Fox this morning and see if what they have to say.


----------



## conformers (Mar 22, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your problem that sucks but this is my first dropper post so I am pretty psyched. For install on aluminum frame should I grease post before installing it? Also when setting height do you set top height for climbing or for majority of ride?


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

conformers said:


> Sorry to hear about your problem that sucks but this is my first dropper post so I am pretty psyched. For install on aluminum frame should I grease post before installing it? Also when setting height do you set top height for climbing or for majority of ride?


With the post in the up position- set it for the best pedaling position. That's the point, then you can drop it from there if needed.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

conformers said:


> Sorry to hear about your problem that sucks but this is my first dropper post so I am pretty psyched. For install on aluminum frame should I grease post before installing it? Also when setting height do you set top height for climbing or for majority of ride?


Yes, you want to grease the post\seat tube or on carbon frames use carbon paste. As TwoTone said, set for climbing, you can then lower anywhere you need it for anything else, thats the point of infinite adjustability.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Holmespun said:


> I've had my Transfer for two weeks, and it just started to fail today. I noticed the return was a little slower on my ride today, and by the end of the ride it will no longer return to its full height. Only comes up from its lowest height a couple of inches. I'm going to call Fox this morning and see if what they have to say.


That sux. =o/ I've had mine about same length of time, so far no issues to speak of (fingers crossed). Please keep us updated on correspondence with Fox, any resolution and reason for the issue.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Fixed issue. Post is very sensitive to seat post torque. I had to go just under 5 to get it to work smoothly. This is on a carbon frame. Spoke to Fox who helped me work through issue.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

bogeydog said:


> Fixed issue. Post is very sensitive to seat post torque. I had to go just under 5 to get it to work smoothly. This is on a carbon frame. Spoke to Fox who helped me work through issue.


Congrats! Yeah def a known issue, it was mentioned earlier on post #153. Enjoy.


----------



## conformers (Mar 22, 2004)

Guy.Ford said:


> Yes, you want to grease the post\seat tube or on carbon frames use carbon paste. As TwoTone said, set for climbing, you can then lower anywhere you need it for anything else, thats the point of infinite adjustability.


thanks guys


----------



## sfo423 (Oct 12, 2010)

The Transfer will be my first dropper and was looking for guidance on drop. I have a Spider Comp 29 (31.6 internal) and the post really will only be used on single track/trails. I'm not a d/h rider. So, any reason I would need more than 4" or 5" drop? I was thinking 5". 

Next, on my measure twice, cut once philosophy, the measurements look like this:

BB center to top of saddle: 82cm or 32.28"
Collar to middle of saddle rail; 26.5cm or 10.43"
Collar down to bend in seat tube: 37cm or 14.56" (insertion length)
Seat post should be at least 10.16cm or 4" into frame

If I don't want the post collar slammed, will the 5" fit? TIA!


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Miker J said:


> My Transfer post sounds wheezy. No joke. A similar sound to a shock/damper contaminated with air in the oil.
> 
> Is this normal?
> 
> ...


Bueller?

Bueller?

Bueller?


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

sfo423 said:


> The Transfer will be my first dropper and was looking for guidance on drop. I have a Spider Comp 29 (31.6 internal) and the post really will only be used on single track/trails. I'm not a d/h rider. So, any reason I would need more than 4" or 5" drop? I was thinking 5".
> 
> Next, on my measure twice, cut once philosophy, the measurements look like this:
> 
> ...


You could effectively use the 6" drop and still not be slammed to the collar, the 150mm only stick up from collar to middle of seat rail 209.5mm. Since you have 265mm of space you could use whichever post you wanted based off the numbers presented.

Here are some diagrams from Fox to help Determine Which Transfer Seatpost Will Fit Your Bike | Bike Help Center | FOX

As for why would you want more, given that the price is the same for whichever drop you choose and the post can be stopped anywhere in it's travel, there would be no reason to go with a shorter drop. You have more usability & get more for your dollar with the longer drop, with no negative net result.

But that's just my logic.


----------



## sfo423 (Oct 12, 2010)

Got it. The diagram helps, so does the max drop logic. Based on the diagram and the fact that I need 265mm from frame collar to saddle rail, I'd have the post collar 55.5mm above the frame collar and the post will be 220mm into the seat tube.

Thanks



Guy.Ford said:


> You could effectively use the 6" drop and still not be slammed to the collar, the 150mm only stick up from collar to middle of seat rail 209.5mm. Since you have 265mm of space you could use whichever post you wanted based off the numbers presented.
> 
> Here are some diagrams from Fox to help Determine Which Transfer Seatpost Will Fit Your Bike | Bike Help Center | FOX
> 
> ...


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

OK so finally got my external 30.9/125mm installed. 
I modified a Shimano m780 front shifter to serve as my trigger. If you go this route you will need the KS cable clamp (black one) from the Supernatural model of dropper. This particular clamp works well as it has a stepped diameter which locks into the cable stop.


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## sfo423 (Oct 12, 2010)

Anyone found a retailer w/the internally routed post available (31.6x150)? Seems e-tailers are all 2 weeks out at a minimum.


----------



## zeeke (May 10, 2006)

OK had my Transfer for only two rides so far. For some reason it keeps lowering by itself about 1 inch every 5-10 min. It never keeps going that I have noticed, just lowers that 1". And if I hit the lever it pops right back up quick and sharp. But 5 min later I can tell I am lower and hit the button and it pops right back up.

Anyone had this happen? I was thinking this morning maybe I have the cable too tight and that its slowly leaking from being pulled a tad, but have not been back home to test it yet. Its annoying as hell is what it is. I hope its not bad out of the box and I have to deal with service on a brand new post.

Its the 150 btw. All else it works great and snaps up nice and quick. Just that auto lowering kinda sucks hah.


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

Try the obvious first...cable slack. Can you depress the dropper with it full extended and the lever not pressed?

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

Well hello there. I went over to the competitive cyclist retail store yesterday and picked up one of these in the performance 125mm variety for my new build. Would have preferred the 150mm for more drop but by measurements I have only 1-2mm of adjustability before the collar is slammed and I think I'll need a little more margin or error than that to play with the fit. Competitive Cyclist wouldn't allow me to use the 20% off code for this. Damn it. I also picked up a CK bottom bracket which was similarly denied the coupon. Damn it, again. I'm going to re-use my spec SRL command post lever for this. I'll let you know how the install goes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

I have a brand new 100mm, 31.6mm performance dropper if anyone wants it.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

bogeydog said:


> I have a brand new 100mm, 31.6mm performance dropper if anyone wants it.


Internal or external cable routing? How much?


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

ripn said:


> Internal or external cable routing? How much?


Internal $220 shipped


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

Solid deal. I'd be all over it if my Ripley had internal routing.


----------



## jaks (Feb 2, 2005)

Unfortunately for me with my short legs, the Transfer is way too long to fit into my frame and will bottom out before it goes deep enough. The total length for the Transfer is at least 1-2 inches longer for the same drop than the KS Lev Integra or the Reverb. I noticed the Highline is even longer - seems like it would only work on frames with no kink in the seat-tube for us shorter legged riders.


----------



## lazarus2405 (Jul 16, 2011)

ripn said:


> Solid deal. I'd be all over it if my Ripley had internal routing.


Call Ibis directly and ask them where to drill.

Seriously. Not joking.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

lazarus2405 said:


> Call Ibis directly and ask them where to drill.
> 
> Seriously. Not joking.


Thats sounds a bit terrifying...but might give them a ring.


----------



## philstone (Mar 14, 2011)

ripn said:


> Thats sounds a bit terrifying...but might give them a ring.


You should. They've advised HD owners where is and isn't safe to drill.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

It's a good thing I've looked at the specs because the Fox Transfer lower tube is too long to fit in a medium frame with a 31" inseam. There's no way that this will work for my no matter how much I like this dropper.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

i posted earlier in this thread about How I was going to get a Transfer over another GD. but when push came to shove I went back to GD got a Turbo LP 125, 2 drop position, 30.9 no shim.

I was very excited about the Transfer until I saw the mounting hardware stuff. Still optimistic about this post and I reckon the next rendition will be going on my second bike. just being overly risk averse i suppose.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeeke (May 10, 2006)

rondre3000 said:


> Try the obvious first...cable slack. Can you depress the dropper with it full extended and the lever not pressed?


Well it wasnt the cable i removed all tension and checked the post end. Rode it yesterday doing the same thing. Drops about 1 inch every 5 minutes. I can not push it down by hand and even bouncing on the bike I couldnt get it to budge, but when riding the rough trails I cant seem to stop it from dropping. Emailed Fox this morning, im sure this wont be fun.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Just put a Transfer Performance 150mm on my Hayduke. Only a couple rides with it so far, but it is working flawlessly. I'll update after more time with it, but so far I'm impressed with the simplicity, the infinite adjustment and the price.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

cjsb said:


> i posted earlier in this thread about How I was going to get a Transfer over another GD. but when push came to shove I went back to GD got a Turbo LP 125, 2 drop position, 30.9 no shim.
> 
> I was very excited about the Transfer until I saw the mounting hardware stuff. Still optimistic about this post and I reckon the next rendition will be going on my second bike. just being overly risk averse i suppose.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What was your issue with it? I purchased the KS cable end and using it with my SLR lever and it was easy to set up.


----------



## BikeThreads (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi all,

I hope I didn't miss it somewhere in here but does anybody know how much cable movement it takes to operate the Transfer posts?


----------



## 410sprint (Oct 19, 2012)

BikeThreads said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I hope I didn't miss it somewhere in here but does anybody know how much cable movement it takes to operate the Transfer posts?


I know "its just right" is a bad answer, but after three rides on my external 100mm Transfer post, my feeling is Fox really nailed the lever travel and feel. Its a great balance between a "hair trigger" and a lever that has to be pushed too far to easily activate during that "oh crap" moment when you need the saddle to move NOW.

Its just right.


----------



## catfishWRC (Apr 8, 2010)

zeeke said:


> Well it wasnt the cable i removed all tension and checked the post end. Rode it yesterday doing the same thing. Drops about 1 inch every 5 minutes. I can not push it down by hand and even bouncing on the bike I couldnt get it to budge, but when riding the rough trails I cant seem to stop it from dropping. Emailed Fox this morning, im sure this wont be fun.


Same problem here after two rides. Mine also slowly rises from the down position, even with no cable attached. I've also written fox, did you get any reply yet?


----------



## wmayville (Nov 30, 2010)

zeeke said:


> Well it wasnt the cable i removed all tension and checked the post end. Rode it yesterday doing the same thing. Drops about 1 inch every 5 minutes. I can not push it down by hand and even bouncing on the bike I couldnt get it to budge, but when riding the rough trails I cant seem to stop it from dropping. Emailed Fox this morning, im sure this wont be fun.


I ended up having the same thing happen. I bought a performance series from Universal Cycles and right out of the box it would drop about 10mm. I ended up disconnecting and riding around my neighborhood with a zip tie attached. When I reconnected the cable it came up almost an inch.

The guys at Universal Cycles have been great and immediately got a new one out and I returned the old, but what you experienced was the exact same thing that happen to me. Good luck.


----------



## sfo423 (Oct 12, 2010)

I got my 150mm post installed today. I have not ridden it, but when I have the post dropped, it slowly creeps up. It eventually stops, but in lower half of travel, it does not hold position. Any suggestions?


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

sfo423 said:


> I got my 150mm post installed today. I have not ridden it, but when I have the post dropped, it slowly creeps up. It eventually stops, but in lower half of travel, it does not hold position. Any suggestions?


check the cable tension


----------



## sfo423 (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a little slack (on purpose). The thumb actuator has a little travel before it grabs.



mfa81 said:


> check the cable tension


----------



## sanfordfred (Nov 30, 2012)

my factory transfer failed yesterday...it will drop but not go back up. Feels like it lost all it's nitrogen. Been on hold with fox for 30 min now and still waiting


----------



## sanfordfred (Nov 30, 2012)

WTF...now after waiting all that time I got dumped in to VM


----------



## sfo423 (Oct 12, 2010)

Ha! Happened to me this AM too. 19 minute hold to VM



sanfordfred said:


> WTF...now after waiting all that time I got dumped in to VM


----------



## SB666 (Aug 12, 2014)

This thread is not inspiring much confidence :-/ I ended up going with the 2016 Giant Contact Switch SL 150mm drop. Convertable from internal to external and vice versa, takes less than 10 minutes to convert. Install was a no brainer and pretty much everyone's experience seems to be good.


----------



## sanfordfred (Nov 30, 2012)

Not happy with fox support...so my less than one month old Factory transfer post has to be sent in for eval and I am with out a bike now for prob 2+ weeks. Don't buy a Transfer unless you want to be left hanging by their support


----------



## sanfordfred (Nov 30, 2012)

MostChillin said:


> More efficient to go back to where you purchased from?


I tried and they said I needed to deal with fox directly


----------



## sfo423 (Oct 12, 2010)

I took the post off the bike; compressed, still slips. Count out faulty install. Its the post.

EDIT: called Universal. Call tag coming and its going back. But, rep did say this is the first post they took back. I didn't say anything.


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

Sorry you guys are having a hard time with Fox support. I've had nothing but good experience with them. Hang in there.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

TwoTone said:


> What was your issue with it? I purchased the KS cable end and using it with my SLR lever and it was easy to set up.


i was probably just over reacting but i saw multiple posts with issues about cheap mounting hardware, then more posts about reliability.

the "little things" on droppers are huge to me, which is one reason the Transfer is intriguing as fox seems to be mindful of many little things. crap mounting hardware Is amproblem for me. mGD uses amcheap piece of plastic as one componenet by design, so you don't damage the switch in a crSh but the screws and threads are all solid.

i'll give next rendition of Transfer a try but man the new GD works
flawlessly. you mount it,myou activate and cycle it and it just works....but it is not easy on the eyes.

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

cjsb said:


> i was probably just over reacting but i saw multiple posts with issues about cheap mounting hardware, then more posts about reliability.
> 
> the "little things" on droppers are huge to me, which is one reason the Transfer is intriguing as fox seems to be mindful of many little things. crap mounting hardware Is amproblem for me. mGD uses amcheap piece of plastic as one componenet by design, so you don't damage the switch in a crSh but the screws and threads are all solid.
> 
> ...


Maybe it's the lever then, because I don't see anything cheap on the post itself.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

TwoTone said:


> What was your issue with it? I purchased the KS cable end and using it with my SLR lever and it was easy to set up.


Can you tell me more about this set up?

I've got a SLR I'd like to run with my next Transfer post.

Is this what you are using?

KS Cable Clamp > Components > Seatposts > Seatpost & Clamp Parts | Jenson USA

Does this piece replace the piece that goes on the internal end of the post? Is it a good fit?


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Pic and parts needed for alternate mounting with cable end at lever in posts 118-120 for specialized and southpaw lever.


----------



## lazarus2405 (Jul 16, 2011)

SB666 said:


> This thread is not inspiring much confidence :-/


I think it's a sampling bias. People who have the post functioning perfectly are less likely to post in this thread than folks with an issue coming here to report it or ask for advice.

In that vein, my 150mm Performance series has been functioning almost perfectly for the last month. The remote lever _did_ develop an annoying squeak when pressed from some tiny bit of dirt getting in between pivot. Two drops of tri flow fixed that.


----------



## SB666 (Aug 12, 2014)

lazarus2405 said:


> I think it's a sampling bias. People who have the post functioning perfectly are less likely to post in this thread than folks with an issue coming here to report it or ask for advice.
> 
> In that vein, my 150mm Performance series has been functioning almost perfectly for the last month. The remote lever _did_ develop an annoying squeak when pressed from some tiny bit of dirt getting in between pivot. Two drops of tri flow fixed that.


They haven't been able to keep the 9point8 fall line in stock since it was released and we aren't seeing any issues there, so I'm not sure it's a sampling bias. I mean yea there is obviously always some level of sampling bias and you will always hear more complaints than compliments on the Internet, but the past 3 pages of this thread is majority issues, I don't think you can call that a sampling bias.


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

If you think there are no issues with the 9point8 look closer into the thread here.

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

MostChillin said:


> Very valid points.
> 
> Good to hear your Transfer is treating you well!
> 
> ...


I'm taking the same advice from myself... Keeping my transfer and my reverb (once it makes it back from a rebuild). This way I can swap out if one goes down.


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Mines working great so far, coming from a Thomson external,which was excellent, went with the fox because of its similarity to the thomson covert, about $100 less. I couldn't afford the internal Thompson. so far I rated a 9 out of 10 compared to the Thomson very smooth. I bought the fox 1X lever it's okay but don't think it's worth the $65. I also have a lev southpaw lever which has a lot more adjustment, which I am going to switch to. I chose to be an early adopter and understand there may be a few hiccups down the road which I'm sure will be fixed ,but think this post will be as respected as my thomson by me. I also have a 9.8 on backorder but like this one so much I cancelled the order. Those who are wary of any problems should just wait for version two. Just my opinions.


----------



## zeeke (May 10, 2006)

sanfordfred said:


> Not happy with fox support...so my less than one month old Factory transfer post has to be sent in for eval and I am with out a bike now for prob 2+ weeks. Don't buy a Transfer unless you want to be left hanging by their support


Im in the exact same boat, 3 rides and they want me to send it in, and that is after waiting on hold 2x over an hour and getting dumped to voice mail. I am not happy at all to send in a brand new seat post and be unable to ride my bike in prime riding time. They should just send me a new one and do whatever they want with the old one.

I got mine at backcountry and they wanted me to do the same, warranty it vs just replace it. Too bad I didnt get it via amazon or something I could just return and swap it. My guess is that at this point im going to buy a new post and sell the old one whenever I get it back. Not fun.

So if 3 of us have the same exact problem, thats not a minor issue. Maybe a bad batch or something but there is definitely a problem with the post.


----------



## Bikeventures (Jul 21, 2014)

About a month in and so far so good with my Transfer post. I got the feeling a percentage of all dropper posts were going to have problems so I bought mine from CompetitiveCyclist who have provided me great customer service in the past. Figured if anything went wrong, they would send a replacement. Also chose the Transfer because cable wire is easier to deal with than hydraulic fluid.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

lazarus2405 said:


> I think it's a sampling bias. People who have the post functioning perfectly are less likely to post in this thread than folks with an issue coming here to report it or ask for advice.


Agreed. Which is why I'm posting just to say that mine is still working perfectly.

_[SUB](hope I didn't just jinx meself...)[/SUB]_


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

zeeke said:


> Im in the exact same boat, 3 rides and they want me to send it in, and that is after waiting on hold 2x over an hour and getting dumped to voice mail. I am not happy at all to send in a brand new seat post and be unable to ride my bike in prime riding time. They should just send me a new one and do whatever they want with the old one.
> 
> I got mine at backcountry and they wanted me to do the same, warranty it vs just replace it. Too bad I didnt get it via amazon or something I could just return and swap it. My guess is that at this point im going to buy a new post and sell the old one whenever I get it back. Not fun.
> 
> So if 3 of us have the same exact problem, thats not a minor issue. Maybe a bad batch or something but there is definitely a problem with the post.


3 on a forum out of how many sold? That's not a major issue. It's manufacturing and lemons are going to happen period. Yes it sucks when you get one, but trumpeting some major issue because 3 people on a forum had the same issue is a little premature.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Mines been solid for a month, no issues thus far.

Now my Race Face bottom bracket, thats another story. 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## zeeke (May 10, 2006)

TwoTone said:


> 3 on a forum out of how many sold? That's not a major issue. It's manufacturing and lemons are going to happen period. Yes it sucks when you get one, but trumpeting some major issue because 3 people on a forum had the same issue is a little premature.


3 with the exact same problem of it dropping only about 1", so yes its sampling but its also pointing out that there is a problem. If they all just fell down all the way then yeah the seals suck and its a bad one, the fact they only fall 1" or so then stop means there is a problem. So 3 are reporting it, the way it drops I bet some people are not even realizing its dropping at all because once you lower it then it goes back to normal height so if you are dropping a lot I probably wouldnt even notice it. When I really notice it is on long climbs and just stand up and pop it back up to full.

But agree, its a small subset of us with it happening and yes it sucks as both backcountry and fox just want you to "send it in for repair" on a brand new item vs swapping it out. That is what I am not wild about at this point. **** happens, but I would expect them to handle it better.


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

I picked mine up today (performance 125mm internal) and opened it tonight to do the install. There was no cable and housing included. The box says there should be one. I'll take it back tomorrow and see of the retailer will swap it for one that had the cable or just give me a cable and housing. I could buy one too. It's super frustrating to run into problems like this that shouldn't be a problem. Slows down my build. Here's where the cable is supposed to be found in the box....










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

zeeke said:


> 3 with the exact same problem of it dropping only about 1", so yes its sampling but its also pointing out that there is a problem. If they all just fell down all the way then yeah the seals suck and its a bad one, the fact they only fall 1" or so then stop means there is a problem. So 3 are reporting it, the way it drops I bet some people are not even realizing its dropping at all because once you lower it then it goes back to normal height so if you are dropping a lot I probably wouldnt even notice it. When I really notice it is on long climbs and just stand up and pop it back up to full.
> 
> But agree, its a small subset of us with it happening and yes it sucks as both backcountry and fox just want you to "send it in for repair" on a brand new item vs swapping it out. That is what I am not wild about at this point. **** happens, but I would expect them to handle it better.


I worried about this happening, as I'm a large dude. But I've been testing mine like you mention, stand, hit the button and there has been no movement or other issues. It's been solid thus far.

I wonder if some air got into the post somehow or maybe not enough oil, when they were being assembled at the factory.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## sfo423 (Oct 12, 2010)

Any issues compressing these while turned upside down? I know some people test the post before install by turning upside down and pushing down against carpeted floor (as you pull lever on bottom).


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

Silent Drone said:


> I picked mine up today (performance 125mm internal) and opened it tonight to do the install. There was no cable and housing included. The box says there should be one. I'll take it back tomorrow and see of the retailer will swap it for one that had the cable or just give me a cable and housing. I could buy one too. It's super frustrating to run into problems like this that shouldn't be a problem. Slows down my build. Here's where the cable is supposed to be found in the box....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cable and housing comes with lever you buy for $65..................


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

ziscwg said:


> Cable and housing comes with lever you buy for $65..................


Really. Then why does the box say that he cable/housing kit is under the flap with the manual? I can easily find a shift cable to use bit I don't have that little barrel piece that attaches it to the post's switch. That's really frustrating!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeeke (May 10, 2006)

Silent Drone said:


> Really. Then why does the box say that he cable/housing kit is under the flap with the manual? I can easily find a shift cable to use bit I don't have that little barrel piece that attaches it to the post's switch. That's really frustrating!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That little "barrel thing" is zip tied to the bottom of the post in the hole that the ferrel would go.

I would buy the lever kit and be done with it.


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

Ah ha. I see it in there. That's helpful. I should be able to install it tonight. I'll report back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BKXC (Nov 26, 2011)

ziscwg said:


> Cable and housing comes with lever you buy for $65..................


Yeah that freaked me out too! Someone in packaging f'd up.


----------



## BKXC (Nov 26, 2011)

Installed one on my brother's bike over the past couple days and made a video. The process was not bad at all, but plenty of little things for trial and error.


----------



## JoshuaFACE (Jun 7, 2016)

BK-XC said:


> Installed one on my brother's bike over the past couple days and made a video. The process was not bad at all, but plenty of little things for trial and error.


just watched this before even coming to the forum, great video bruddah!


----------



## BKXC (Nov 26, 2011)

JoshuaFACE said:


> just watched this before even coming to the forum, great video bruddah!


Haha, nice! Thanks man.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

BK-XC said:


> Installed one on my brother's bike over the past couple days and made a video. The process was not bad at all, but plenty of little things for trial and error.


thanks, nice video. at very least yopu gave me idea that I could use the Fox transfer switch with my GD post, at least from watching the cable install at the swith it looks like it could work.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Miker J said:


> Can you tell me more about this set up?
> 
> I've got a SLR I'd like to run with my next Transfer post.
> 
> ...


That part is physically smaller than it looks. And when I got mine, it didn't come w/ the set screw. Had to go hit the hardware store to find one, fyi.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Miker J said:


> Can you tell me more about this set up?
> 
> I've got a SLR I'd like to run with my next Transfer post.
> 
> ...


Sorry I missed this.

No. You want what they call the cable collar. It's the black one as shown earlier in this post. Goes on the lever end. Nice clean install this way. Look at post #91 in this thread.

https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=50728

Scroll down till you see cable collar- it's black for $6.99


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Post 119-120 has links to the two pieces you need


----------



## plv (Aug 6, 2016)

So how does this post compare to KS Lev DX? Which one is faster?
They are both about the same price and come in 30.9x150mm collar routing version which i need. Lev has been on the market for a quite while and all it's issues are well-known and fixable. Can't make a choice


----------



## sanfordfred (Nov 30, 2012)

Don't buy a Fox! Mine failed after less than 1 month of use...I finally got them to admit they had contaminants in the factory that cause the seals to fail and since they fill it with 400PSI of nitrogen you have to send in for a replacement of which mine has been out for over a week since they won't cross ship even though they admit fault!!! Since I couldn't wait for them to do who know what I bought and installed a race face which has 9point8 internals even has the 9point8 logo on the post. Hope the RF lasts longer but only time will tell!


----------



## hjalmar67 (Mar 13, 2007)

Mine has the same issue described here. It's an internal Performance 125mm from Universal Cycles. I noticed the problem on my first ride. Both Fox and Universal thought it could be related to cable tension and recommended the zip tie test but it's pretty clear now that there is an issue with the post itself. Unfortunately, I installed the post just before leaving on a trip to Vermont so I'll have to deal with it after I get back home. It's rideable but annoying. As my first experience with a dropper post, the benefits descending are pretty clear and there is plenty of that up here. I brought my old Thompson Elite with me knowing the post was flawed but won't switch back until I send the Transfer back.

Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


----------



## conformers (Mar 22, 2004)

So new transfer post first ride seat drops 10mm after 5 minutes of riding. Push lever goes back up but drops again and stays there. Goes down and up flawlessly but will not hold top position. Just like others bought Universal Cycles maybe they got a bad batch?
Will call Universal... sux.


----------



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

I've been working on a build and took my first ride yesterday. 15 minutes into the climb I'm thinking "why did I set this post up so low?" Well of course I stand up and hit the trigger and it pops back up. Like people are reporting maybe 10-15 mm and you don't notice it drop. I kept my eye on it for the rest of the ride and I didn't notice it happen again. I'm still within the backcountry 30 day return period so I'll try a couple more rides and take it back if it repeats. Bummer, because o want to like this post.

Anyway, for those interested I am happy to report that it was easy to set up with the Spec SRL lever using the cable collar and set screw linked above. That's an elegant solution, and I like the SRL lever and to be able to not waste it. I decided not to cut the cable right at the stop so I have a small piece that wraps under the lever but it's not noticeable by feel. This gives me the chance to adjust the cable if it needs some dialing in. I can shorten it later if I want.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Without sorting through all the posts, are the issues reported spread across both the internal and external routed versions? Or is one worse?


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

bigkat273 said:


> Without sorting through all the posts, are the issues reported spread across both the internal and external routed versions? Or is one worse?


I'd also be curious if it is all travel options or just the 125mm?

Only one ride on my 100mm external and no issues so far.


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

Heres are the 2 parts needed to use specialized or southpaw lever.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

ripn said:


> I'd also be curious if it is all travel options or just the 125mm?
> 
> Only one ride on my 100mm external and no issues so far.


I've got the 125 external with about 100 miles and no issues.


----------



## wmayville (Nov 30, 2010)

Mine was a 125mm external that experienced the same problems. I had the same thought as the other poster about my seat being set up to low, so I stood up and pop it came up. I also bought mine from Universal, so it may be a bad batch that they have.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

Mine is a 150mm external from Universal Cycles, had it over a month, no issues thus far. Sux others have, not cool.


----------



## sfo423 (Oct 12, 2010)

Just compress it by hand before installing a few times at different points in travel. See if it holds. If so, install. If not, return it.



MostChillin said:


> Apologies if this has been answered - looked and couldn't find the answer.
> 
> Is there any way to tell if a new post is 'good' or 'bad' before install? I have a 150 Performance still in the box and finishing a build today - would love to save myself the hassle before installing if possible.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## hjalmar67 (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm not sure that the compress by hand method is a reliable predictor of the problem some of us have been experiencing. Mine never budged when hand compressed or even when bouncing while on the seat while stationary. It only happens in my case while riding. I don't know why but that is what led to the thinking that the cable tension was somehow changing under these varied conditions allowing micro amounts of fluid to pass through the valving and thereby causing the post to slop into it's travel incrementally. Sounds plausible enough but I believe someone posted earlier that they had disconnected the cable all together and still experienced slippage. I loosened cable tension to the point that there is a bit of play in the lever before engagement and still have the problem - for what it's worth. Again, I have the 125mm internal Performance model running on a SC Tallboy 2. My two cents...

Sent from my XT1053 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Well this sucks... 









Update: called fox and they have no spare parts. I must send in the whole post for warranty.


----------



## Pedalmunkee (Mar 25, 2016)

plv said:


> So how does this post compare to KS Lev DX? Which one is faster?
> They are both about the same price and come in 30.9x150mm collar routing version which i need. Lev has been on the market for a quite while and all it's issues are well-known and fixable. Can't make a choice


^^^ Ouch,That does suck. What happened?

I bought a KS Lev 31.6/150. Used it 2 weeks,& it got stuck in up position.
Sent it in, could'nt wait,so i bought the Transfer,that has been on for 2 months now trouble free. Both work really good,but i think the Transfer cam being a larger arc is a little easier to actuate. I'm not knocking either one,but i am using the dropper more,& more,& i would not want to ride without a dropper ever again. I know it'll blow at some point. That's why i now have 2.
Good luck with your choice. 
Not much on a bike is going to be bomber if you ride enough. 
Be a good scout. Be prepared !!!


----------



## sanfordfred (Nov 30, 2012)

bigkat273 said:


> Update: called fox and they have no spare parts. I must send in the whole post for warranty.


WOW...you mean someone answered the phone??? be careful they are denying receipt of my post even though the UPS tracking number shows it was delivered last week Thursday! So not only did my fail under a month of use now they can't find it! FOX=POS


----------



## KootenayG (Jun 8, 2016)

I've had a 125 ext. for about a month now with no issues.


----------



## catfishWRC (Apr 8, 2010)

Update: My LBS sent my saggy performance transfer post to FOX last Monday. FOX also left me a voicemail follow up. Today (1 week later) a new Kashima post arrived directly at my house. I kind of prefer the all black look, and am annoyed at having a broken post from the start, but have to give FOX some credit for their customer service. Fingers crossed on the new post...


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

bigkat273 said:


> Well this sucks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would expect the same result on the replacement, provided they give you one. I certainly wouldn't warranty that based off how it was used. Good luck.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

bigkat273 said:


> Well this sucks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is that a warranty? Your mod (while creative) is not the way they designed it to be installed.

The stress point was moved from the inside front of the cable mount to the outside back.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

jsalas2 said:


> Heres are the 2 parts needed to use specialized or southpaw lever.


ohhhhh pretty pictures


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

The mod is meant for the lever end of a specialized or southpaw lever like in the posted pics. So that the post side cable is used as intended. That sucks tho.


----------



## plv (Aug 6, 2016)

ziscwg said:


> How is that a warranty? Your mod (while creative) is not the way they designed it to be installed.
> 
> The stress point was moved from the inside front of the cable mount to the outside back.


I suspect he used to twist the thing WITH BARE HANDS! Is that even legal?


----------



## jsalas2 (Nov 29, 2008)

....


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

I completely agree with all your comments. It was a good idea but it had its short comings. As such I ordered a southpaw lever last night to correct the situation. I'm OK with being the guinea pig on this particular venture. 

However, even after explaining everything (mod included) to fox, they still want me to send it in as warranty. As it was explained to me they have no spare parts available yet and simply have to swap out posts. I made the comment that this sounded stupid and the cs guy concurred.

Luckily my reverb returned from service on Friday.

Also forgot to add how it happened. I was getting dynamic over the bike and my shorts caught on the cable end.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

plv said:


> I suspect he used to twist the thing WITH BARE HANDS! Is that even legal?


This right here is why you should pay attention in language arts kids! What does this even mean?


----------



## plv (Aug 6, 2016)

bigkat273 said:


> This right here is why you should pay attention in language arts kids! What does this even mean?


I just mean don't touch it or it may break.


----------



## conformers (Mar 22, 2004)

For those folks that have post that are dropping 1 inch by themselves, is the factory series also exhibiting this behavior or is it just performance series? Mine is 125mm external performance. thanks


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

jsalas2 said:


> The mod is meant for the lever end of a specialized or southpaw lever like in the posted pics. So that the post side cable is used as intended. That sucks tho.


ok, that makes more sense then. I will edit my post


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

bigkat273 said:


> I completely agree with all your comments. It was a good idea but it had its short comings. As such I ordered a southpaw lever last night to correct the situation. I'm OK with being the guinea pig on this particular venture.
> 
> However, even after explaining everything (mod included) to fox, they still want me to send it in as warranty. As it was explained to me they have no spare parts available yet and simply have to swap out posts. I made the comment that this sounded stupid and the cs guy concurred.
> 
> ...


hey, if they will fix it or swap posts to make you happy, good for you and good CS for Fox. I'm glad I jump onto this 1st gen Transfer dropper. At least I feel I will be taken care of even if I screw it up. I'm so used to the ultra reliable gravity dropper, I was worried i'd need a back up dropper incase anything went wrong


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Just got my call tag. Seems like a waste of time and money but good on Fox. Going above and beyond to fix my failed experiment. Let's see if I can break my reverb in the interim.


----------



## gilgamesh0 (May 26, 2008)

jsalas2 said:


> The mod is meant for the lever end of a specialized or southpaw lever like in the posted pics. So that the post side cable is used as intended. That sucks tho.


Would using this same collar at the lever also apply to the Race Face Turbine lever?

Speaking of which, is anyone actually using the Turbine lever with the Transfer? Easier to get ahold of than the Specialized SRL, but as it is the longest of the levers, wonder if it might be a bit too much leverage for the softer action of the Transfer (or else if the lever throw might be a bit long).

The SRL seems like it has been a good match for the Transfer, curious if anyone can confirm yet re the Turbine lever.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

bigkat273 said:


> I completely agree with all your comments. It was a good idea but it had its short comings. As such I ordered a southpaw lever last night to correct the situation. I'm OK with being the guinea pig on this particular venture.
> 
> However, even after explaining everything (mod included) to fox, they still want me to send it in as warranty. As it was explained to me they have no spare parts available yet and simply have to swap out posts. I made the comment that this sounded stupid and the cs guy concurred.
> 
> ...


Congrats to you and good on Fox for going above and beyond. Fingers crossed the next round goes better, but sounds like you have a better attack plan putting the mod on the lever end.


----------



## cmarshack (Jul 24, 2007)

I got my Fox Transfer from BackCountry last week. I noticed right off the bat that the box had been opened, but it was pretty clear that the post had never been installed so no big deal...until I started looking for the little cable bushing. I could not find it anywhere! I called Fox (and yes they answered right away with no time on hold) and he told me it would be zip tied to the bottom post. Well, I did see a broken zip tie in the box, but no cable bushing.

So, i installed it anyway and you can actuate the post with only the cable stop in place and It worked just fine all weekend! Fox sent me a replacement Cable bushing and that will go in tomorrow...but so far I am very happy with the post, the lever and the customer service! (Not too stoked on BackCountry sending me an open box but they have been so good in the past that I will let it fly).


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

Just installed my 150mm drop 30.9 unit on a KTM Scarp build I am doing. Internal routing.

VERY nice install. I would say I'm not too keen on having to replace the cable, since the internal routing will be difficult to re-run everything. My post is quite deep in the frame (which I wanted) and so I will need to pull up the housing a lot from very low in the seat tube. 


This post seems to be VERY sensitive to seat clamp pressure. The Scarp has a quick release clamp, and I do not have much pressure on it. The post did not want to return the final 3/4", until pulled up on. When I really loosened up the clamp, it now extends up with a "plunk" at full extension. I just hope it's enough tension on the clamp to hold the post from slipping. 
I did put in some carbon assembly paste, so we'll see if it slips down at all!

My two Reverbs, I can torque to at least 5nm on the clamp without slipping, and without binding the posts.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Do yourself a favor and get a bolt on collar and a torque wrench.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

bigkat273 said:


> Do yourself a favor and get a bolt on collar and a torque wrench.


Torque wrench is no problem, the collar has already been ordered.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

DethWshBkr said:


> Torque wrench is no problem, the collar has already been ordered.


Good on you!


----------



## Karma101 (Jul 16, 2016)

I received a fox transfer 150mm performance post from competitivecyclist about three weeks ago. I suspected the box had been an open box/return because all the stuff was loose and flying around including the seat head. The post was leaking oil from the top slightly and would not fully extend. Luckily I tested it before installing it and was able to return it easily (thanks cc for the painless process!).

So I have put myself on the wait list for a 9point8 dropper, just wish I could go back in time and do it 4 weeks ago to reduce the wait. FYI I put a big note inside and outside the box with the word DEFECTIVE to hopefully keep someone else from getting it.


----------



## 410sprint (Oct 19, 2012)

A little over a month of hard riding on a 100mm performance transfer post and no issues here.


----------



## catfishWRC (Apr 8, 2010)

gilgamesh0 said:


> Would using this same collar at the lever also apply to the Race Face Turbine lever?
> 
> Speaking of which, is anyone actually using the Turbine lever with the Transfer? Easier to get ahold of than the Specialized SRL, but as it is the longest of the levers, wonder if it might be a bit too much leverage for the softer action of the Transfer (or else if the lever throw might be a bit long).
> 
> The SRL seems like it has been a good match for the Transfer, curious if anyone can confirm yet re the Turbine lever.


The Race Face 1x/"hop up" lever is working well on my transfer with the kind shock cable collar. It is much more ergonomic than the fox lever, and I like the really light action.

The KS cable collar WON'T work with the standard Turbine lever though, because there is no flat face for cable collar to seat into.


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

catfishWRC said:


> The Race Face 1x/"hop up" lever is working well on my transfer with the kind shock cable collar. It is much more ergonomic than the fox lever, and I like the really light action.
> 
> The is cable collar WON'T work with the standard Turbine lever though, because there is no flat face for cable collar to seat into.


When you say KS cable collar, do you mean the set screw cable end that uses a 2 and 3mm to tighten it up?


----------



## catfishWRC (Apr 8, 2010)

rscecil007 - yes. Parts are pictured in post #257


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

catfishWRC said:


> rscecil007 - yes. Parts are pictured in post #257


Ah ok, I thought you were using the set screw that goes at the end of the post, not the lever.


----------



## drjos (Jan 25, 2004)

bigkat273 said:


> Well this sucks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need the same setup. I am going to try this:
da Vinci Designs - Easy-Split In-Line Cable Separators Shift - Hostel Shoppe


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

drjos said:


> I need the same setup. I am going to try this:
> da Vinci Designs - Easy-Split In-Line Cable Separators Shift - Hostel Shoppe
> 
> View attachment 1088007


Those look cool. It should work fine as long as it will fit inside the cable end stop completely. I just said screw it and found a southpaw lever on eBay for $25.


----------



## sfo423 (Oct 12, 2010)

I just rode my replacement post (150 internal). Worked great but there was some slipping. The lever has plenty of play before the cable is actuated and enables the post to move. But, with the cable slack, I still need to pull the lever back to full closed and that seemed to stop the slipping. The lever needs to be pressed about half way to get the post moving. Maybe a little more. I might just run a new cable all together to see if I can get the movement a little smoother.


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

150mm drop internal routed performance post. No problems yet. Purchased from universal. 

I am using the KS LEV southpaw remote. The amount of force to push the lever to drop the post is fine. But seems very hard to push to make the post return. I used a brand-new cable. Anyone else have this problem?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

I've rode my 150mm external for about 10 rides. My first dropper. I love it. The dropper seat post made a big difference for me. Use it all the time.


----------



## sfo423 (Oct 12, 2010)

Second internal 150 post. First ride, would not hold position. Fiddled with cable and housing. Still seeps. Called Fox, said to take it off of cable and compress, mark position w/tape and check again in morning. Didn't need to wait more than 10 seconds to see the movement. Set up RA to send in for service. Rep said they handle rebuild quickly and it may be turned same week. 

Maybe I should scrap warranty and return to Universal and exchange for Covert Dropper. Another $200 but I don't know anyone that had out of box issues.


----------



## cmarshack (Jul 24, 2007)

sfo423 said:


> Second internal 150 post. First ride, would not hold position. Fiddled with cable and housing. Still seeps. Called Fox, said to take it off of cable and compress, mark position w/tape and check again in morning. Didn't need to wait more than 10 seconds to see the movement. Set up RA to send in for service. Rep said they handle rebuild quickly and it may be turned same week.
> 
> Maybe I should scrap warranty and return to Universal and exchange for Covert Dropper. Another $200 but I don't know anyone that had out of box issues.


I have the 150 Internal Factory and I have no issues with it at all. Last week did a 3.5 hour 3000 vertical session in SoCal and used the sh!t out of it...flawless!


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Just got mine back from Fox. Gave me a brand new post. Haven't installed it yet. Think I might just run the Reverb for the remainder of the season.


----------



## Pedalmunkee (Mar 25, 2016)

The thing I like about FOX is that they've been around awhile & are not going away.
They put some effort into things that make the ride smoother. 
I'll stick with my Transfer. I'm sure it will just get better.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

My Performance 150 internal continues to work perfectly.


----------



## zeeke (May 10, 2006)

sfo423 said:


> Second internal 150 post. First ride, would not hold position. Fiddled with cable and housing. Still seeps. Called Fox, said to take it off of cable and compress, mark position w/tape and check again in morning. Didn't need to wait more than 10 seconds to see the movement. Set up RA to send in for service. Rep said they handle rebuild quickly and it may be turned same week.
> 
> Maybe I should scrap warranty and return to Universal and exchange for Covert Dropper. Another $200 but I don't know anyone that had out of box issues.


Fox told me the same thing, oh we will get it out the next day. They have had it for two weeks and not heard a peep from them yet. Brand new post and going through all this is just unacceptable. Sure things break but they should have just sent me a new post to begin with and them deal with the bad one. I couldnt even exchange it at backcountry they wanted to sent it to fox as well.

having said that, wow that post was bad.I am on a thompson now and I even realize now more than ever how much that thing was constantly going down. It was a new bike and I just couldn't get comfortable because the seat height was constantly changing.

For those that its working out of the box im jealous, ive never had a problem with any fox front or rear shock and this is my first time dealing with service and it has not been anything I want to do again. I just hope it works when I get it back.


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

How much wiggle movement are you guys getting on your Transfer if you hold the saddle and twist it left and right? 

I get a bit of play, the front of the saddle moves about 3mm left to right. This is my first dropper so just wanting to see if this normal?


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

bataleon said:


> How much wiggle movement are you guys getting on your Transfer if you hold the saddle and twist it left and right?
> 
> I get a bit of play, the front of the saddle moves about 3mm left to right. This is my first dropper so just wanting to see if this normal?


Yes, this is normal on the Transfer post.

Sent from my SM-T810 using Tapatalk


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

rondre3000 said:


> Yes, this is normal on the Transfer post.


Thanks very much mate.


----------



## lazarus2405 (Jul 16, 2011)

Yep, normal. One thing I've noticed is that there isn't any ply if there's weight on the saddle. I don't mean "you don't notice the play when you ride", I mean that it seems there isn't any. I guess the compression brings internals together in some way.


----------



## teK-- (Dec 3, 2011)

does anyone know if the collar (where the wiper seal sits within) is able to be unscrewed, for regular cleaning and greasing under the seal? I had a good go at undoing it by hand but it won't budge.

thanks


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

lazarus2405 said:


> Yep, normal. One thing I've noticed is that there isn't any ply if there's weight on the saddle. I don't mean "you don't notice the play when you ride", I mean that it seems there isn't any. I guess the compression brings internals together in some way.


True that. I don't notice any play while riding either 



teK-- said:


> does anyone know if the collar (where the wiper seal sits within) is able to be unscrewed, for regular cleaning and greasing under the seal? I had a good go at undoing it by hand but it won't budge.
> 
> thanks


I don't have an answer for you unfortunately, but I can say that the mechanic who runs the suspension shop I go to told me that regular cleaning (other than the part of the post you can see obviously) and greasing isn't required.

He then went on to say that if it was required don't you think that Fox themselves would have a suitable lube/grease on the market? Rather than all the 3rd party products that are available. I thought he made fair point.


----------



## zeeke (May 10, 2006)

Wanted to update the thread, I got my Transfer factory back from FOX on Thursday. Due to weather didnt get to ride it until the weekend. I put 16 miles and 3k of climbing on it yesterday and it didnt leak a bit. Stayed up like it was supposed to!! I am super excited and relieved it didnt turn into a I hate this post scenario.

It did great to be honest. Stayed up when I needed it to, and dropped nice and smooth when I wanted it to. Snaps up when you want it back up with authority. At first I kept hitting the leaver to see if it was doing the slow leak thing and it was always up, I finally just left it alone and it never moved.

Thanks FOX. Had me worried there I cant lie


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

zeeke said:


> Wanted to update the thread, I got my Transfer factory back from FOX on Thursday. Due to weather didnt get to ride it until the weekend. I put 16 miles and 3k of climbing on it yesterday and it didnt leak a bit. Stayed up like it was supposed to!! I am super excited and relieved it didnt turn into a I hate this post scenario.
> 
> *It did great to be honest. Stayed up when I needed it to, and dropped nice and smooth when I wanted it to. Snaps up when you want it back up with authority.* At first I kept hitting the leaver to see if it was doing the slow leak thing and it was always up, I finally just left it alone and it never moved.
> 
> Thanks FOX. Had me worried there I cant lie


Your wife was saying the same thing, hummmm


----------



## zeeke (May 10, 2006)

ziscwg said:


> Your wife was saying the same thing, hummmm


HAHAHAHA yeah you are probably right! Good one.


----------



## thenry (Jun 1, 2008)

Quick update. Going on a little over 2 1/2 months with the transfer and it is still going strong. Operating great and the lever and post have survived several crashes unscathed. I will continue to update as the miles add up


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

Awesome mate, love the update. Mine has been flawless too.


----------



## jonala (Nov 25, 2005)

+1 more bad Transfer post. Mine was dropping from the first time I rode with it. I have a 30.9 / 100mm, external collar. I think my drops more than 10 mm. Will check that out next time I go out. Contacted the seller waiting for reply. After reading all these posts after buying my post, I'm not feeling good about the future.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

jonala said:


> +1 more bad Transfer post. Mine was dropping from the first time I rode with it. I have a 30.9 / 100mm, external collar. I think my drops more than 10 mm. Will check that out next time I go out. Contacted the seller waiting for reply. After reading all these posts after buying my post, I'm not feeling good about the future.


Fill out the online form on the Fox website and get it sent in. While they are having some problems they are fixing them in a expedited fashion.

Having said that... If you are able to run an internal post I think there are more reliable/proven options out there if you don't want to deal with the initial hiccups. However if you are limited to the external like me, then I feel the transfer is one of the better options.


----------



## sfo423 (Oct 12, 2010)

two weeks from send to return on my new warranty. I can tell its the same post, but after install and cruising around it works. No real ride but at least it holds.


----------



## lmcfarlin (Oct 25, 2013)

I have a 125 internal 30.9 Performance post that has the issues of lowering about half an inch or so while sitting on it and it also rises about the same amount when compressed all the way down. The post came on my new Firebird and since I don't much care for the included 2x lever, I bought a 1x lever from Competitive Cyclist and installed that with some extra line to avoid having tension on the cable possibly causing the dropper issue. The self-dropping has gotten better (not perfect) but it still rises in its own. So I went ahead and filled out the RMA form online but I also ordered a new Factory 150 from Competitive Cyclist as well (I'll sell the 125 after Fox gets it back to me). Well, I decided to reposition the 1x lever a bit and the clamp hinge broke when I tightened it back on. I never even got it tight enough to grip the bar without rotating. Taking a closer look at the hinge, it's clearly very fragile. The amount of metal that wraps around the hinge pivot is almost foil-thin. The 2x lever doesn't seem to suffer from having such tiny hinge hardware.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

i recall when this thread was 2-3 pages and I was really excited about getting this post. Actually, it sounds like a great post in general, but the attraction has worn off. Now I am looking forward to Shimano's release. Then there is EThirteen, which sounds like a copy-cat of Gravity Dropper. I am really curious on eThirteen, as I suspect the only thing they have done is surce everything in China, so if they have gone that route will they have managed to do a typical piss-poor QC job and ship bent tubes or other problems? looking forward to 20+ pages on those posts, too, suspense is killing me. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

I have two different ones on different bikes. Both collar connected. I've had them for months and have had no issues. Keep the bad press coming. Maybe I won't have to wait so long for the next one. 

They were sold out most of the summer for most options. So we are probably hearing from the vocal minority. I recall from a marketing class something along the lines of that when someone has a bad experience they tell on average 11 people, and when someone has a good experience there is a 1 in 4 chance they tell anyone.


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

True that.

A happy customer here. 31.6 125mm Factory internal has been flawless on the 10 ride or so I've had so far.


----------



## lmcfarlin (Oct 25, 2013)

I definitely think complaints, in general, will come from a vocal minority. People who encounter problems with a product, especially one that costs more than a couple hundred dollars, tend to be vocal about it. People who don't encounter problems are too busy riding. I'm still optimistic that my post will get worked out. I haven't had a chance to use the new Factory 150 I bought (and obviously I was optimistic enough to pay for a second one) since breaking the remote clamp. Nonetheless, the clamping hardware on the 1x remote is notably cheap. The 2x remote is far more robust and I don't see why they couldn't have used a bigger hinge on the 1x.

In the image I pasted here, you can see the 2x on top, my broken 1x on the bottom (just the clamp) and a penny to illustrate size. The broken metal part of the 1x hinge hardware can be twisted with your fingers.

As I mentioned before, I was tightening the clamp to the end of my bar, just within thumb's reach of the left grip. It popped before I even reached the point where it was tight enough to not rotate around the bar.


----------



## lmcfarlin (Oct 25, 2013)

Just thought I'd add, for anyone using the 1x remote, my suggestion is to use the grip compound of your choice (I personally use Elmer's Rubber Cement from the stationary aisle, works well, waterproof and comes off easy...wish I had done so here) to the inside of the 1x remote clamp for anyone who has one and just tighten it to no more than 2.5nm or so.


----------



## lmcfarlin (Oct 25, 2013)

I just went to go pull the new Factory post out of my bike and the bottom of the post where it cradles the cable-housing ferrule is broken. I'm not really sure how it could've broken inside the frame but I think at this point, my optimism is running out. Returning that to Competitive Cyclist too and I'll just buy something else now.


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

lmcfarlin said:


> I definitely think complaints, in general, will come from a vocal minority. People who encounter problems with a product, especially one that costs more than a couple hundred dollars, tend to be vocal about it. ...


True, but ... please consider, that Fox Transfer post market penetration is very low compared to 9p8, KS, Reverb, which are much longer on the market, Transfer is very new. If you compare this topic with e.g. 9p8 topic, there are too much complains here in a short time considering the low market penetration IMO. Btw, the similar situation is with RF Turbine/Easton Haven droppers according the forum. After bad experience with my RF dropper I was hoping in Fox Transfer, but now I'm pretty sure this is not the right way, so will go ahead with LEV Integra (I've owned two KS posts before, both worked well for years and can be self serviced too).


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

cjsb said:


> i recall when this thread was 2-3 pages and I was really excited about getting this post. Actually, it sounds like a great post in general, but the attraction has worn off. Now I am looking forward to Shimano's release. ...


One bolt friction saddle clamp design (Bontrager style) of Shimano Koryak doesn't look very promissing. I had the same clamp design on CB Joplin, it didn't hold the saddle position (tilt) despite of how much tighten it was.


----------



## lmcfarlin (Oct 25, 2013)

PeterG said:


> True, but ... please consider, that Fox Transfer post market penetration is very low compared to 9p8, KS, Reverb, which are much longer on the market, Transfer is very new. If you compare this topic with e.g. 9p8 topic, there are too much complains here in a short time considering the low market penetration IMO. Btw, the similar situation is with RF Turbine/Easton Haven droppers according the forum. After bad experience with my RF dropper I was hoping in Fox Transfer, but now I'm pretty sure this is not the right way, so will go ahead with LEV Integra (I've owned two KS posts before, both worked well for years and can be self serviced too).


Very fair point there. I did end up largely eating my words about optimism that same day I posted those earlier thoughts. For what it's worth, I ended up purchasing a PNW Bachelor post since that company has had some great reviews on their earlier Rainier product.

So far, I've been very happy with the Bachelor. It's worked reliably as it should over the 6-7 rides since owning it. Now that's not a long term review by any means but it took far fewer exposures to the Transfer to come to my negative conclusion about it.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

PeterG said:


> True, but ... please consider, that Fox Transfer post market penetration is very low compared to 9p8, KS, Reverb, which are much longer on the market, Transfer is very new. If you compare this topic with e.g. 9p8 topic, there are too much complains here in a short time considering the low market penetration IMO. Btw, the similar situation is with RF Turbine/Easton Haven droppers according the forum. After bad experience with my RF dropper I was hoping in Fox Transfer, but now I'm pretty sure this is not the right way, so will go ahead with LEV Integra (I've owned two KS posts before, both worked well for years and can be self serviced too).


9p8 can't keep up with demand, I'd wager Fox penetration is greater than 9p8 as I doubt 9p8 can ramp up manufacturing like Fox. There are a ton of complaints with all the droppers except GD.

If you're worried about that, then you'd buy a Gravity Dropper and not worry about it.


----------



## lmcfarlin (Oct 25, 2013)

I think, to some degree, anybody (who isn't a pro or insider getting them for free) who buys a dropper is "worried" about reliability with their $300-$500 purchase. No popular product is going to be without complaints so we have to just decide if the complaints we see are largely flukes or mis-use on the part of the complainer.

My overall thoughts on the Fox transfer are that: The first one I had presented the same travel problems that others have mentioned but that could be first-run issues or flukes. The other things that made me give up, though, are not and may not affect everyone depending on how careful you are or lucky. That is, they are highly dependent on small fragile bits. The bottom cradle for the cable housing MUST remain intact for it to function. It is also fragile enough that too hard a pull on a stiff trigger will pull the cable housing right through the cradle, shattering it. You can also see my pic on the 1x lever. That's just pure cheese. The metal at the hinge actually stretched out like taffy. Others who are using other levers (several pages of that here) or the 2x lever will probably not run into this.


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

TwoTone said:


> ... If you're worried about that, then you'd buy a Gravity Dropper and not worry about it.


GD simply doesn't meet almost all of my requirements: the weight, infinity adjustments, hidden routing, carbon rails compatibility, and last but not least - some degree of aesthetics , sorry...


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Yes connector on the bottom will break if you bottom out the post inside the frame. Happened on my Ibis. Went to shorter model and no issue. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

Maybe my luck with the two I've gotten were due to the collar routing. It is a great design for collar routing.

Also, mine were bought separately; not factory mounted on a bike.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

PeterG said:


> GD simply doesn't meet almost all of my requirements: the weight, infinity adjustments, hidden routing, carbon rails compatibility, and last but not least - some degree of aesthetics , sorry...


No need to apologize, I have a Fox because of a silly little thing called vanity. I can't get over the GD look either. That said, they are the most reliable out there.


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

I won't lie, I went with the Transfer because it looked nice too. Thankfully it's been smooth sailing for me, let's hope it stays that way. 

Also, what's with Foxes ****ty warranty period. Rockshox is double theirs. Surely Fox can stand behind a AUD$600 product for longer than a year (that goes for their AUD$1700 forks too). If by chance mine ****s itself after just over a year, Fox will be hearing from consumer affairs.


----------



## conformers (Mar 22, 2004)

Update got my 125mm external performance back from universal cycles by way of fox and post is working flawlessly. Thanks for the fix. 

As someone who had the same problems as others I am glad vocal minority posted complaints. I thought I messed up install. Reviews always need to be taken with care but I am glad this forum exists.


----------



## lmcfarlin (Oct 25, 2013)

Fox contacted me about my Transfer and said they replaced the internals as it was leaking oil. I wasn't aware of it leaking at the time I sent it in but it's good to know that it's taken care of.


----------



## zeeke (May 10, 2006)

Update on my post, got it back a few weeks ago from Fox rebuilt, it worked great for a few rides but its leaking again. It doesnt go down every few minutes now, but its still going down a few times a ride. I am just tolerating it at this point and will send it back at the end of the prime season. I just hover for a second and hit the lever every few minutes out of habit now. It only drops a few CM but it drops and its annoying as hell. It comes up great and other than the slow leak its doing its job.

Maybe this time they will just give me a new post.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

PeterG said:


> GD simply doesn't meet almost all of my requirements: the weight, infinity adjustments, hidden routing, carbon rails compatibility, and last but not least - *some degree of aesthetics *, sorry...


Roadie


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

Yes, also . And weightweenie too .


----------



## Averbuks (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Sorry if this was discussed but I am having trouble deciding on dropper length for this post. I have a new Santa Cruz v2 frame 31.6 seatpost. It can accept the 150mm post, but am unsure if its too long for me. What I mean is that on my last bike a v1 5010 I had a 125mm reverb stealth. I had the base of the seatpost pretty far down into the seat tube with maybe 2-3in left from bottoming out. I am 5'9" with a 30" inseam. Should I get the 125mm dropper? Thanks in advance.


----------



## idbrian (May 10, 2006)

The Fox website has a fit guide.


----------



## lmcfarlin (Oct 25, 2013)

Well, I still haven't received my seatpost from Fox but I just received a call from the same lady I spoke to before on 9/22 that told me the internals were replaced and my post was on it's way back.

This time, they found nothing wrong with the post and they are sending it back to me. I had to check the date to make sure I didn't go back in time or anything. So at this point, I'm just guessing that I'm at least getting somebody's working post sent to me.

I'm glad I purchased another post in the meantime. Who knows? I may get a call a few weeks from now about my post and how they fixed it and it's on it's way back.


----------



## lmcfarlin (Oct 25, 2013)

I recall looking earlier into this thread and some other people got back Kashima-coated factory posts instead of their Performance models they sent in. At first, I thought that was some good-will gesture by Fox. Now I'm thinking there's a bit of an issue there tracking who sent in what.

I may have just dismissed this as a case of they talked to me about somebody else's post earlier. But, in my original RA, I put down that I was sending a broken lever (in the picture earlier). I never sent it in and instead returned it to Competitive Cyclist, choosing to abandon the Transfer altogether. That's why they wanted to talk to me...both times. 

The first time around, they fixed the post that I sent in but couldn't find a lever in the box and wanted to ask me about it. I said I returned it instead. All's well, post is on it's way. Great!

Now, two weeks later, same person calls me to talk to me about the post I sent in. The lever's not in the box but the post checks out fine and passes all tests so they're sending it back but want to know what's up with the lever. I explain that I returned it and we had this conversation two weeks ago.

I suppose it's possible that they fixed it, put it in a box, put the box in the "to be fixed" pile and opened it again two weeks later and found it working just fine. It's weird but a little unnerving.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

I have a new 1x remote and anyone wants it. No cable or housing, but that is standard housing and cable you can get anywhere. $40

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## adaycj (Sep 30, 2009)

The old teachings about when things go right you tell one friend, when things go wrong you tell 10 is an old myth derived from and old study commissioned by Coke (the soda company) in the 1980s. It is widely cited, and for some reason is still the topic of marketing and management classes. It also almost entirely nonsense. The actual study said the principal didn't apply in proportion to different products and markets. 

I think in the social media, internet age, that the system is very different. When someone complains in isolation they are often slammed as the product's fanboys appear. As the few become a measurable minority, things shift and trends about the concerns become evident. This often highlights what is defective often enough to drive someone to complain. In this case a falling post, and control problems. 

The idea that the "vocal minority" just happen to be the social media users and they happen to be the folks with the only problems is not logical. The failure rate just is what it is. There may be a higher percentage of users that have had a failure that aren't here on MTBR talking about it than the opposite. 

Anyway, I appreciate the posts about failures. I was one click from buying a new post when my coupon didn't work even though the stipulations from the vendor didn't seem to exclude its use. Good thing, because for me based on the data here this post isn't for me. I fix way too many broken bike parts to be playing games mailing posts around to get a good one. I hope Fox gets all of them straightened out for the purchasers. Only time will tell if this is just a bad launch to a good product, or just another unreliable dropper to compliment a market full of them.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

adaycj said:


> The old teachings about when things go right you tell one friend, when things go wrong you tell 10 is an old myth derived from and old study commissioned by Coke (the soda company) in the 1980s. It is widely cited, and for some reason is still the topic of marketing and management classes. It also almost entirely nonsense. The actual study said the principal didn't apply in proportion to different products and markets.
> 
> I think in the social media, internet age, that the system is very different. When someone complains in isolation they are often slammed as the product's fanboys appear. As the few become a measurable minority, things shift and trends about the concerns become evident. This often highlights what is defective often enough to drive someone to complain. In this case a falling post, and control problems.
> 
> ...


I completely disagree with you. It's the internet age, for many people the first thing they do is an internet search for the problem.

The ones that are happy with the product aren't searching the web trying to find somewhere to post " Hey this thing is working great, just wanted to post that"

Seriously you must not spend much time on forums.

Go to any car forum- I don't see any first time posters posting "Nothing wrong with my X, running great"
Very much the opposite, most 1st posters in most forums are people that have a problem looking for a solution or venting on what a POS they think whatever it is.

Just one example from a 3d printer forum I'm on

"For who he wants to listen....the most affordable printer in the world(eris 3d printer) is affordable but very unreliable, it breaks apart more so often that you can imagine, it is fragile made, the bed leveling process is not working , the gcode commands are working erraticly and when you think you done it ,you learned something you are always stunned by the illogical behavior of the machine that you so mach wanted to have and to use. Is there anyone who has used a really working 3d printer ? If so let me know...."

12 posts of the same *****ing, not one asking for help.


----------



## thenry (Jun 1, 2008)

My 30.9 all black version with internal routing and 125mm drop is still working very well. I have the 2x thumb lever. It has survived a multitude of crashes and seems to be holding up well.


----------



## adaycj (Sep 30, 2009)

TwoTone said:


> I completely disagree with you. It's the internet age, for many people the first thing they do is an internet search for the problem.
> 
> The ones that are happy with the product aren't searching the web trying to find somewhere to post " Hey this thing is working great, just wanted to post that"
> 
> ...


You are right. I don't spend much time on forums. I have other things to do.

You missed my point. I never said people on forums don't complain or post problems. I just said they aren't somehow a statistical anonomly compared to other users not on a particular forum as is suggested by a vocal minority or someone that complains to 10 friends. Your example reinforces my point. There are many other users with problems with those printers that are not represented.

And the first post on almost car forums is mods. Well, unless the vehicle is poorly made junk that doesn't last long enough to be modded.


----------



## scottay (Jan 5, 2004)

Only looked at the last two pages. Sorry if it was already mentioned. Found my post wouldnt go all the way up today. Was very slow the few inches it did raise.
Like maybe it lost its charge. Is this serviceable? Anyone else have this problem?

Thanks!


----------



## schwangster (Aug 28, 2013)

Two Transfers here, one on mine, one on my GFs. 
Well used, working perfect.
Just for the record...


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

scottay said:


> Only looked at the last two pages. Sorry if it was already mentioned. Found my post wouldnt go all the way up today. Was very slow the few inches it did raise.
> Like maybe it lost its charge. Is this serviceable? Anyone else have this problem?
> 
> Thanks!


Possible long shot, check to be sure your seatpost clamp isnt too tight. These post are very sensitive to how tight your post clamp is, be it QR or bolted.

Unlike other posts that have a cartridge, Fox doesn't and therefore clamp has to be just so otherwise can cause binding.


----------



## TheArbez (Dec 30, 2011)

Also for the record, my Performance Transfer is working great. 

Sent from my HTC6545LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## lmcfarlin (Oct 25, 2013)

Well, I did finally receive my Fox Transfer back from Fox today but it seems that I made a mistake by sending in the small metal "bushing" that fits at the dropper-end of the cable. I didn't receive this item back. Since sending in the Transfer and getting it back was a month-long affair, I'm reluctant to try and get a new one from Fox. Anyone know if this part is available elsewhere? Is it something generic enough?


----------



## lmcfarlin (Oct 25, 2013)

Never mind about the bushing. Got a call from a manager at Fox (making me think they are reading these threads) asking me to send the Transfer back. Apparently, my post was supposed to be fixed, not sent back as "working fine". The missing part will be provided too. I'm still glad I bought another post in the meantime or my riding season would've been over very early.


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

Guy.Ford said:


> Possible long shot, check to be sure your seatpost clamp isnt too tight. These post are very sensitive to how tight your post clamp is, be it QR or bolted.
> 
> Unlike other posts that have a cartridge, Fox doesn't and therefore clamp has to be just so otherwise can cause binding.


I second this. I had a quick release on my Scarp build, and I could not get the post to go up the whole way. I found the clamp was too tight. When I put a Hope bolted clamp on, and tightened to 5nm, it won't bind at all. I did have to use carbon paste however, as at that tension, it would sometimes slip down just a hair.


----------



## lmcfarlin (Oct 25, 2013)

scottay said:


> Only looked at the last two pages. Sorry if it was already mentioned. Found my post wouldnt go all the way up today. Was very slow the few inches it did raise.
> Like maybe it lost its charge. Is this serviceable? Anyone else have this problem?
> 
> Thanks!


In addition to ensuring the post collar isn't on too tight, I would check if the cable tension isn't too low.


----------



## 612 (Oct 23, 2015)

I just pro dealed a factory 30.9 150mm and hopefully it will arrive before i leave for michigan to give it a good test but i will post an update once ive put some miles on it and definitley any issues as well as fox solves them.


----------



## Guy.Ford (Oct 28, 2009)

DethWshBkr said:


> I second this. I had a quick release on my Scarp build, and I could not get the post to go up the whole way. I found the clamp was too tight. When I put a Hope bolted clamp on, and tightened to 5nm, it won't bind at all. I did have to use carbon paste however, as at that tension, it would sometimes slip down just a hair.


Yeah I tighten mine till it starts to bind then back off slightly. Never had issues slipping this way, I weigh @280lbs, but different frames have different tolerances so could be the issue also.


----------



## simenf (Nov 10, 2008)

Sounds like Fox is having the same kind of trouble that Rockshox is so infamous for with the A-series Reverb. Wonder why, as the DOSS was so reliable.


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

For those with slipping or over-tightening issues, get yourself a Thomson seatclamp and be done with it. Not all clamps are created equal, even though it may seem so. 

How different can a clamp be right? 

Thomsons bolt hole angle, collar height, and offset slot all help to create a collar that generates maximum clamping force at a stupidly low 2.8nm - they tell me you can go up to 3.4 if required. 

I weigh 180lbs and at 2.8nm my Transfer hasn't slipped a millimeter. A far cry from Fox's max torque recommendation of 7.3nm.

For those who are about to purchase a Transfer, do yourself a favour and buy a Wolftooth ReMote instead of the flimsy Fox POS. I wish I had! Although when I bought my Transfer the Wolftooth hadn't been released yet.


----------



## simenf (Nov 10, 2008)

bataleon said:


> For those who are about to purchase a Transfer, do yourself a favour and buy a Wolftooth ReMote instead of the flimsy Fox POS. I wish I had! Although I don't think it was out when I bought my Transfer.


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

simenf said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome mate, it's cheaper too.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

bataleon said:


> For those who are about to purchase a Transfer, do yourself a favour and buy a Wolftooth ReMote instead of the flimsy Fox POS. I wish I had! Although when I bought my Transfer the Wolftooth hadn't been released yet.


As much as I hate to recommend Specialized anything, I really like the SLR lever for the dropper. Using problem solvers I have it mounted to my XTR brakes just like a shift lever.


----------



## jonala (Nov 25, 2005)

Update on my Transfer post. I contacted Universal Cycle sales, they quickly replied with instructions on how to return it. I sent it back, 2 weeks later a new post was delivered. I have 8 hours of riding on it now, it works just fine. Hope it holds up.


----------



## lmcfarlin (Oct 25, 2013)

It's frustrating to me that I went through so many exchanges with Fox and I just received my same post back today. It's still missing the cable bushing needed to operate it. I'm about ready to toss the thing away. A month and a half with no resolution here.


----------



## lmcfarlin (Oct 25, 2013)

So to recap my experience with Fox so far:

New Pivot Firebird has a Fox Transfer that would creep down when sat on and up when fully dropped. Bought a 1x Remote hoping that would solve it.

1x remote broken while installing.

Got RA for remote and post but realized I could just return the remote to Competitive Cyclist.

Sent in Transfer to Fox and remote to Competitive Cyclist for refund.

Two weeks later, received a call from Aleena at Fox asking about the remote. I explained to nevermind the remote as I returned it. She says "okay, your post had it's internals changed, we found a leak and it's going back today'.

Two weeks later, received a call from Aleena at Fox asking about the remote. I explained to nevermind the remote but we've been through this so where's my post? She explains they ran it through tests today and there's nothing wrong with it so it's coming back.

A week later, received post. Cable bushing is missing and it's necessary to operate the post. I receive a call from Ed, a manager at Fox, and he says the post needed repair and for some reason, something got mixed up and the repair never happened. I explain that I'm also missing the cable bushing. He emails me a UPS label and asks to send it in again and they'll get everything squared away.

Now, a week and half or so later, I receive the post. It's the same post from the start but minus a cable bushing. No info on service performed. I guess since my bike came with an X2 shock anyway, it's not like I'm going to need the post, but damn this is aggravating.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Anyone tried the new Race Face Turbine 1x remote with their Transfer. I'm looking at the Performance series and just wanted to make sure it was doable. I see the Wolf tooth remote is working fine with it.


----------



## bogeydog (Apr 13, 2015)

Don't even mess with the RF. Larger, heavier and not as nice as Wolf. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## gilgamesh0 (May 26, 2008)

I'm running the Race Face 1x, with an external post, per confirmation from someone else using it with the Transfer (see a bit earlier in the thread). It's been decent, maybe a bit spongier at the beginning of the stroke than I'd like, so I guess I'd say I haven't got it fully dialed, but then in fairness I haven't experimented much besides tightening the barrel just a little. I do like the large paddle.

Re small weight difference from some other options, I had thought about it -- but running 1x, the shifter on the other side is quite a bit heavier of course, so I figure it just makes it a bit more balanced side-to-side anyway.


----------



## gilgamesh0 (May 26, 2008)

I'll add, looks and quality do seem top notch.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

lmcfarlin said:


> So to recap my experience with Fox so far:
> 
> New Pivot Firebird has a Fox Transfer that would creep down when sat on and up when fully dropped. Bought a 1x Remote hoping that would solve it.
> 
> ...


Wow, this sounds bad. I live near Fox Service center in Watsonville. I freakin go there, sit in their office area until they fixed my post. I'd also be calling the CEO in scotts valley asking why my post is taking so long with me waiting here for it.

I'd be total sh!t disturber


----------



## scottay (Jan 5, 2004)

Fox in CA. had mine back to me in week. Looks like they rebuilt the internals.
They get a good CS rating from me....
.
.


----------



## lmcfarlin (Oct 25, 2013)

ziscwg said:


> Wow, this sounds bad. I live near Fox Service center in Watsonville. I freakin go there, sit in their office area until they fixed my post. I'd also be calling the CEO in scotts valley asking why my post is taking so long with me waiting here for it.
> 
> I'd be total sh!t disturber


I just find it funny and ironic how, in the course of this thread, I went from an optimistic voice giving Fox the benefit of the doubt to pissed-off consumer. Granted, having my X2 shock on the same bike this Transfer came on while still waiting for the post didn't help matters. I did end up getting them to send me that bushing via 2-day mail.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

I am going to wait for Shimano's post and e13's rendition of the GD, read those reviews and forum posts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

It's unfortunate to hear some of these customer service stories. 

I continue to have zero issues with my 150mm internal Transfer.


----------



## wytemike21 (Jul 10, 2015)

Smithhammer said:


> It's unfortunate to hear some of these customer service stories.
> 
> I continue to have zero issues with my 150mm internal Transfer.


What he said...mine has been performing perfectly, bought the first week it was released...good luck to those with issues


----------



## DriverB (Apr 29, 2014)

This post still gets the best reviews of any out there broadly. If there are 3-4 disgruntled consumers and they all post on a thread, it may overblown things a bit 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## Chicane32 (Jul 12, 2015)

Another happy Fox customer, 150mm Performance. It has worked flawlessly as expected.


----------



## Therosser (Oct 31, 2016)

Smithhammer said:


> It's unfortunate to hear some of these customer service stories.
> 
> I continue to have zero issues with my 150mm internal Transfer.


Also the same. 150mm/internal/factory here. I was very skeptical when I had placed my order and then started seeing this tread with quite a few people bashing it. But now that it's installed, I have nothing but good to report!

Sorry to the ones who got bad apples.


----------



## mojak (Sep 27, 2005)

Is it wrong if I say the problems are mostly for the performance series and not factory series? I am considering either one of these too.


----------



## ripn (Mar 31, 2004)

I've been riding the 100mm, externally routed, performance version since August. Flawless so far.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

mojak said:


> Is it wrong if I say the problems are mostly for the performance series and not factory series? I am considering either one of these too.


I don't know about that. I have a 100mm external performance series with ZERO issues. Even in a slop fest of a mud ride, no change in performance.


----------



## simenf (Nov 10, 2008)

mojak said:


> Is it wrong if I say the problems are mostly for the performance series and not factory series? I am considering either one of these too.


As the only difference is the Kashima coating, and not the rest of the mechanism, it would be strange to make that conclusion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bryanus (Jun 1, 2008)

I just installed a 150 performance external along with the srl lever. So far, the action is fantastic (going on its first ride this weekend). 

Question: Has anyone been so bold as to clamp the stanchion into a stand? I know it's not recommended, but I went from a 100mm command post which had just enough of the external sleeve to be able to (softly) clamp into my feedback stand. But at 150mm there's no way to clamp it anymore.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottay (Jan 5, 2004)

I wouldnt do it. Its designed to hold rider weight pushing down on the internals. Not hold 30 lbs of bike weight pulling out the internals. Not for an extended amount of time , I would think.
I just loosen the seat post collar and feed cable thru..... You have external, so even easier.


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

I do so very offen, but let sitting the front wheel on the ground. It's really not necessary to clamp the stanchion too much (just gently), because the clamp holds the seatpost for it's head (seat clamp). It's OK to work on the shifting, cranks etc.


----------



## zeeke (May 10, 2006)

Smithhammer said:


> It's unfortunate to hear some of these customer service stories.
> 
> I continue to have zero issues with my 150mm internal Transfer.


Yeah mine still leaks every ride, I just deal with it. will send it back yet again once the weather changes. Only lowers less than an inch but does it all the time. Works well as a dropper though. Glad so many others didnt have my issues.


----------



## zeeke (May 10, 2006)

bryanus said:


> I just installed a 150 performance external along with the srl lever. So far, the action is fantastic (going on its first ride this weekend).
> 
> Question: Has anyone been so bold as to clamp the stanchion into a stand? I know it's not recommended, but I went from a 100mm command post which had just enough of the external sleeve to be able to (softly) clamp into my feedback stand. But at 150mm there's no way to clamp it anymore.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


On one of the fox videos they say you can do it just use a rag around it. However I still have not, I just hang the seat on the top of the stand and that works for most work im doing.


----------



## bryanus (Jun 1, 2008)

scottay said:


> I wouldnt do it. Its designed to hold rider weight pushing down on the internals. Not hold 30 lbs of bike weight pulling out the internals. Not for an extended amount of time , I would think.
> I just loosen the seat post collar and feed cable thru..... You have external, so even easier.


Ha you're so right. I forgot how easy it is to disconnect. Thanks for reminding me!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

I set my seat collar (Evil branded on an Evil Following) to 5nm (one of those pre-set hex key things) and the seat post would struggle to go all the way down and not go all the way back up without assistance. I had to back off the seat collar screw about 1/8th of a turn and then it worked great. Until I started to ride it and it would sag about 1" with my weight on it. Turned out I had the cable tension too high and I was basically riding with the lever partially actuated (glad I figured this out trailside in about 30 seconds). Now it works perfectly! It's a lot smoother than the DOSS, very happy with it.


----------



## onzadog (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm interested in the transfer after trouble with the Thomson. Is it true that transfer will be easier to strip, clean and lube the sliding elements?

I've only seen one in the flesh so far, but worryingly, it had noticeably more slop than my Thomson.


----------



## bryanus (Jun 1, 2008)

onzadog said:


> I'm interested in the transfer after trouble with the Thomson. Is it true that transfer will be easier to strip, clean and lube the sliding elements?
> 
> I've only seen one in the flesh so far, but worryingly, it had noticeably more slop than my Thomson.


The transfer is not user serviceable as far we know it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

Got the green light to pick up a Transfer and Lever to put on my EX 9 once it's ordered. Gonna sell the Reverb to off set it. 

With Thanksgiving here... any leads on sales where one can save some coin?

Jenson has $20 off $100+ so $244 for the internal performance. Any other deals?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

zgxtreme said:


> Got the green light to pick up a Transfer and Lever to put on my EX 9 once it's ordered. Gonna sell the Reverb to off set it.
> 
> With Thanksgiving here... any leads on sales where one can save some coin?
> 
> Jenson has $20 off $100+ so $244 for the internal performance. Any other deals?


Dude, you are getting a GOOD dropper post for $244 (although on jenson he last time I checked fox products are not eligible for any discounts) and even at $265 it's a steal as fat as droppers go.


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

I get jealous when I hear the great prices my friends in the US pay for things, haha. The post (factory) and lever set me back US$450 in Australia. FML.


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

Jayem said:


> Dude, you are getting a GOOD dropper post for $244 (although on jenson he last time I checked fox products are not eligible for any discounts) and even at $265 it's a steal as fat as droppers go.


Hmm! Yeah you were right the $20 off didn't apply. However... Pro Bike Supply has 20% off so the post and lever are $284 together.

Code: THANKS20


----------



## dngr (Jul 26, 2009)

Same for Canada. Bought a frame from a local shop, was offered a deal on the internal factory with lever for just over 500 CAD. 

Depending on if an email ever arrives for my 9.8 fall line backorder, I may still take pick up a transfer. Would definitely pair the transfer with a wolftooth remote, though.


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

zgxtreme said:


> Hmm! Yeah you were right the $20 off didn't apply. However... Pro Bike Supply has 20% off so the post and lever are $284 together.
> 
> Code: THANKS20


 That's a great deal! I got a post-only from Fanatik in WA, free shipping, no tax, for 264. Problem is I received no cable bushing....any ideas where I can get one in the SF bay area? I am going to use the Woolf Tooth ReMote. Thanks!


NOTE: On the Internal cable posts, the "Cable Bushing" is usually zip tied to the actuator arm at the bottom of the post


----------



## deculpep (Apr 8, 2014)

I guess I waited too long to order and that code is dead. Anyone know where I can save some cash on a transfer dropper?


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

Had to cancel mine with Pro Bike as I need it this week and got an update they wouldn't ship til January.

Went with Worldwide and my Performance 125 Internal with remote showed up today. No bike to put it on lol but ready for its arrival this week.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Just picked up the Fox Transfer external version recently and was wondering if you can only use the Fox remote lever kit with this dropper. Was looking at maybe using the new RF remote if possible.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

kevinboyer said:


> Just picked up the Fox Transfer external version recently and was wondering if you can only use the Fox remote lever kit with this dropper. Was looking at maybe using the new RF remote if possible.


Nope. You just need a remote that uses a set screw to secure the cable as the cable end needs to be on the post. I use the KS southpaw but might switch to the wolf tooth.


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

kevinboyer said:


> Just picked up the Fox Transfer external version recently and was wondering if you can only use the Fox remote lever kit with this dropper. Was looking at maybe using the new RF remote if possible.


Just buy the Wolftooth, its spot on. Best one I have used.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks guys. I definitely like that Wolftooth ReMote. I'm running Shimano M8000 brakes at the moment. Would I need the IS-AB, or the AS-ll?


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

kevinboyer said:


> Thanks guys. I definitely like that Wolftooth ReMote. I'm running Shimano M8000 brakes at the moment. Would I need the IS-AB, or the AS-ll?


I-spec II


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks bigkat. Looks like Wolftooth has them back in stock now too.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

kevinboyer said:


> Thanks bigkat. Looks like Wolftooth has them back in stock now too.


Have fun!


----------



## gilgamesh0 (May 26, 2008)

kevinboyer said:


> Just picked up the Fox Transfer external version recently and was wondering if you can only use the Fox remote lever kit with this dropper. Was looking at maybe using the new RF remote if possible.


If you do decide to go RF, see above, a number of folks (myself included) are running it, you just you need to pick up a KS set screw and collar to make it work. The parts are listed earlier in this thread (I got mine from Jenson, was just a few dollars each).

Having said that, the Wolftooth looks like a decent option also, doesn't look like you'll go wrong either way.


----------



## Marc Lindarets (Feb 24, 2015)

kevinboyer said:


> Thanks guys. I definitely like that Wolftooth ReMote. I'm running Shimano M8000 brakes at the moment. Would I need the IS-AB, or the AS-ll?


bigkat is right- my rule of thumb is to go with the IS-II if you run the brake levers, say, 1/2in from the grip end or the 22.2 clamp if you like the lever closer to the grip like this guy:







The IS-II is cleaner, lighter, less expensive, and available now- the clamp offers more positioning flexibility and will be available in ~10 days.


----------



## gocat (Feb 27, 2012)

gilgamesh0 said:


> If you do decide to go RF, see above, a number of folks (myself included) are running it, you just you need to pick up a KS set screw and collar to make it work. The parts are listed earlier in this thread (I got mine from Jenson, was just a few dollars each).
> 
> Having said that, the Wolftooth looks like a decent option also, doesn't look like you'll go wrong either way.


Wolftooth sold me on the fact it uses a bearing for the lever action. I got the adaptor for my m8000


----------



## Marc Lindarets (Feb 24, 2015)

gocat said:


> Wolftooth sold me on the fact it uses a bearing for the lever action. I got the adaptor for my m8000
> View attachment 1109704


Thanks Gocat! :thumbsup:


----------



## Five Miles Out (Aug 3, 2010)

My review over the last 4 months;

*Installation*
A little on the fiddly side. As the cable end hooks onto the bottom of the post, when the inner and outer are installed, one has to gently push the post back into the frame whilst pulling both cables from the lever end. I found if I don't pull both cables, the inner cable gets push out of it's hook.

*Lever *
Too small for my liking, although nice and smooth to push.

*Post*
(+) Super smooth
(+) Easy to adjust saddle cradle
(-) Started returning slowly after 4 months, stopped reaching full travel, eventually stopped returning completely.

Fox are too busy to warranty it before the end of this year, so it's getting a service from the LBS. Not too impressed with how long it lasted, so I may sell it. If not I will be buying a wolftooth lever.


----------



## gocat (Feb 27, 2012)

Five Miles Out said:


> My review over the last 4 months;
> 
> *Installation*
> A little on the fiddly side. As the cable end hooks onto the bottom of the post, when the inner and outer are installed, one has to gently push the post back into the frame whilst pulling both cables from the lever end. I found if I don't pull both cables, the inner cable gets push out of it's hook.
> ...


That doesn't sound promising. Just got my transfer. Replaced my reverb 125mm to this 150mm travel.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

gocat said:


> That doesn't sound promising. Just got my transfer. Replaced my reverb 125mm to this 150mm travel.


Why not- If that has you worried why are you buying a Dropper at all? If reading people have problems then the only choice for you is a Gravity Dropper, I have yet to read a bad thing about them.

EVERYTHING that is manufactured will have it's lemons.


----------



## gocat (Feb 27, 2012)

TwoTone said:


> Why not- If that has you worried why are you buying a Dropper at all? If reading people have problems then the only choice for you is a Gravity Dropper, I have yet to read a bad thing about them.
> 
> EVERYTHING that is manufactured will have it's lemons.


But how much these post cost doesnt add up to their dependability. And Transfer can't be serviced by a rider. Unlike Rock shox.But i figured Fox would be better then that. GD looks ugly and only have 3 positions. And its still not cheap. But your right there is always gonna be a lemon. Hopefully not mine. Hehe.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Gotta pay to play.
You want 100‰ reliability? Stick with a regular seatpost and a quick release.


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

I've had my fox dropper performance now for 3 months and over 350 miles with lots of use here in AZ. I've never had a single issue with my dropper and its the best dropper I've ever used on any of my bikes. I love the speed coming up and its never sagged. i would certainly recommend this dropper. As someone said in a previous post, they sell thousands of these and there is only a small handful of people reporting problems. Can't beat the price to performance.


----------



## lezhen (Dec 22, 2016)

I've had problems with my fox dropper and only had 3 rides on it. Its a 31.6 100mm external factory series transfer paired with a wolf tooth remote. The actuation roller (no idea what to call it, the part where the cable head attaches to) doesn't spring back so the seatpost just drops and raises back immediately. Cable friction isn't the problem either as the cable wriggles freely. New cables and housing as well. A little nudge gets the actuator back in its original position. Tried removing the screws that holds the actuator to clean it but it doesn't help. Anybody else had this problem? Is there any other solution to this apart from sending it back to fox? I ride in pretty muddy conditions but nothing extreme, the post was brand new. 
Rest of the post has been solid so far, no sag like my previous reverb and really smooth through its travel, requires noticeably less force to lower than my reverb. Would have been a nice upgrade if not for the problem :/ now i regret selling my reverb.


----------



## Uly (Aug 18, 2009)

lezhen said:


> I've had problems with my fox dropper and only had 3 rides on it. Its a 31.6 100mm external factory series transfer paired with a wolf tooth remote. The actuation roller (no idea what to call it, the part where the cable head attaches to) doesn't spring back so the seatpost just drops and raises back immediately. Cable friction isn't the problem either as the cable wriggles freely. New cables and housing as well. A little nudge gets the actuator back in its original position. Tried removing the screws that holds the actuator to clean it but it doesn't help. Anybody else had this problem? Is there any other solution to this apart from sending it back to fox? I ride in pretty muddy conditions but nothing extreme, the post was brand new.
> Rest of the post has been solid so far, no sag like my previous reverb and really smooth through its travel, requires noticeably less force to lower than my reverb. Would have been a nice upgrade if not for the problem :/ now i regret selling my reverb.


Got 1 ride in on my transfer before the rains. Not having this issue but probably best to send it in. Bummer you sold your reverb. I kept my reverb just in case something goes wrong which seems to be the case with most of these droppers.


----------



## DenyEverything (Jun 15, 2014)

I recently got a Transfer Factory dropper. Sadly it wasn't working out of the box, leaking oil and not returning to full height. So it's currently on it's way back for replacement. Something else I noticed, for those with the 150mm version, is it normal that there's only 140mm of usable travel?


----------



## gocat (Feb 27, 2012)

No. Just checked mine. 150mm


----------



## ctees (Nov 21, 2009)

Two rides on my Fox Transfer OEM model and it no longer raises...no bueno. Easily the worst post I've ever used.


----------



## gocat (Feb 27, 2012)

ctees said:


> Two rides on my Fox Transfer OEM model and it no longer raises...no bueno. Easily the worst post I've ever used.


Maybe a stupid question. Is the clamp too tight?


----------



## ctees (Nov 21, 2009)

I pulled it out of the frame and no dice...thanks.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

ctees said:


> Two rides on my Fox Transfer OEM model and it no longer raises...no bueno. Easily the worst post I've ever used.


No kidding. Doesn't matter the hundred that work perfectly or the posts you think are better I'm sure we can all find threads on how bad those are.


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

3 months of hard abuse with my transfer and around 500 miles with zero issues. I'm a success story!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## DenyEverything (Jun 15, 2014)

gocat said:


> No. Just checked mine. 150mm


Interesting, I thought it was strange mine had 150mm of exposed 'stanchion' but stopped short of using it all. Will look forward to finding out how the replacement/fixed one gets on!


----------



## gocat (Feb 27, 2012)

DenyEverything said:


> Interesting, I thought it was strange mine had 150mm of exposed 'stanchion' but stopped short of using it all. Will look forward to finding out how the replacement/fixed one gets on!


Thats odd. The whole stanchion on mine is about 6 1/2 inches long. The last 1/2 is still exposed when dropped all the way.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

So will the KS Southpaw remote work without mods? How about the Turbine or the Highline remotes?


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

meSSican said:


> So will the KS Southpaw remote work without mods? How about the Turbine or the Highline remotes?


Southpaw needs the KS cable clamp (the black one) at the lever end to function.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

bigkat273 said:


> Southpaw needs the KS cable clamp (the black one) at the lever end to function.


Cool thank you! Just not trying to drop $65 for their lever when the KS looks pretty good at $30ish. Still on the fence for which dropper I want. Just sold of my 125mm KS Lev Ti that was faultless for a couple years....really want 150mm though. I was thinking Reverb B1, Transfer, or a LEV Integra. Unfortunately I research things to death so seems like no one comes away as the best so guess it boils down to fastest replacements and best customer service. I like the LEV for the user ability to rebuild and parts readily available. From what I have found the Transfer and Reverb are not user serviceable....is that correct?


----------



## gocat (Feb 27, 2012)

Actually reverb is serviceable. Not transfer


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

gocat said:


> Actually reverb is serviceable. Not transfer


It's just a pita. (reverb that is)


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

any1 know if there is any way to reduce the amount of travel on the dropper? im already using the 100mm transfer but at max height, i feel my saddle is still 1-2cm too high.

i have the dropper installed to the lowest position on my bike. im on already on a small sized frame as well. this bike just has a longer seat tube than my previous bike, by 23mm.

is there anyway i can get a spacer or something inside the dropper to reduce it to 80-85mm?


----------



## gocat (Feb 27, 2012)

useport80 said:


> any1 know if there is any way to reduce the amount of travel on the dropper? im already using the 100mm transfer but at max height, i feel my saddle is still 1-2cm too high.
> 
> i have the dropper installed to the lowest position on my bike. im on already on a small sized frame as well. this bike just has a longer seat tube than my previous bike, by 23mm.
> 
> is there anyway i can get a spacer or something inside the dropper to reduce it to 80-85mm?


Transfer is none serviceable. Can't change height.


----------



## scottay (Jan 5, 2004)

useport80 said:


> any1 know if there is any way to reduce the amount of travel on the dropper? im already using the 100mm transfer but at max height, i feel my saddle is still 1-2cm too high.


Taller seat.?


----------



## gilgamesh0 (May 26, 2008)

scottay said:


> Taller seat.?


I think you meant shorter seat. 

Another option is thicker pedals or thicker soled shoes.  And thinner chamois? 

My 125mm Transfer is also a little bit higher than I'd like, am a taller guy but is still a bit much with an older XL frame. Think the couple mil decrease from my new pedals (which I love in general) also affected it slightly.

So far I've just gotten used to dropping it a few mil after topping out, though wish I didn't have to. Maybe should have gone with 100mm as well. When I did the sizing measurement from Fox's site, 125 seemed like it would work ok -- maybe my pedal and saddle changes since made the difference.


----------



## scottay (Jan 5, 2004)

Yep, good catch!
.


----------



## Dakeyras (Nov 5, 2012)

If there is no gusset or weld in the way, maybe you can shorten seat tube 2 cm (or let someone with the right tools and skills do it) 

Wouldn't suggest that on a carbon frame, though...


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

gilgamesh0 said:


> I think you meant shorter seat.
> 
> Another option is thicker pedals or thicker soled shoes.  And thinner chamois?
> 
> ...


i'm running mallet dh pedals with fiveten impact vxi clipless shoes which seem pretty thick already. i'll look into thicker pedals



Dakeyras said:


> If there is no gusset or weld in the way, maybe you can shorten seat tube 2 cm (or let someone with the right tools and skills do it)
> 
> Wouldn't suggest that on a carbon frame, though...


yeah carbon frame, so i can't really do anything.

im looking at some thinner saddles, but i can't really find much.


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

Does anyone know if there's a way to have the Fox lever and XT brake lever share the same clamp? Or is binning the Fox lever and buying a Wolftooth the only way to achieve a single clamp setup?


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

bataleon said:


> Does anyone know if there's a way to have the Fox lever and XT brake lever share the same clamp? Or is binning the Fox lever and buying a Wolftooth the only way to achieve a single clamp setup?


I'm running the Specialized SLR lever with Shimano brakes.


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

bataleon said:


> Does anyone know if there's a way to have the Fox lever and XT brake lever share the same clamp? Or is binning the Fox lever and buying a Wolftooth the only way to achieve a single clamp setup?


I run the wolf tooth remote lever in ispec and paired to my xt m8000 brake lever for my fox transfer post. Well worth it as the wolf tooth remote is by far the nicest and cleanest actuation lever I've ever used.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## lmcfarlin (Oct 25, 2013)

bataleon said:


> Does anyone know if there's a way to have the Fox lever and XT brake lever share the same clamp? Or is binning the Fox lever and buying a Wolftooth the only way to achieve a single clamp setup?


I also run the Wolftooth lever with M8000 brakes. Works great!


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

Cheers fellas. I had a feeling I'd be out of luck. If only the WT remote was available when I bought my Transfer... I'll suck it up and get myself a WT I think. I does look very well made! Far better than the flimsy Fox remote.


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

bataleon said:


> Cheers fellas. I had a feeling I'd be out of luck. If only the WT remote was available when I bought my Transfer... I'll suck it up and get myself a WT I think. I does look very well made! Far better than the flimsy Fox remote.


It's night and day difference from the piece of crap remote the fox transfer comes with stock. You won't regret the wolf tooth remote at all.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

matrix311 said:


> It's night and day difference from the piece of crap remote the fox transfer comes with stock. You won't regret the wolf tooth remote at all.


I hear you. I think it's disgusting that Fox charge as much as they do for their crappy lever. It's taking the piss really. The plastic they've used feels cheap and nasty.

It's ironic because the post itself is bloody awesome.

It's obvious they've done it so that they can lower the RRP of the post and then recoup costs by overcharging for the lever.


----------



## kevinboyer (Jan 19, 2012)

I also have the WT ReMote with Fox Transfer and XT M8000 brakes. Smooth as butter.


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

Now you're all just rubbing it in. Haha


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

*need a new screw*

any1 know where i can get the screw that fastens the remote lever clamp?

i circled it red in the pic


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

Hardware store? That screw should be pretty standard (hex socket cap head; allen bolt in other words), just take the original one with you, if you are not sure about specification (thread size/pitch, screw length)...


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

useport80 said:


> any1 know where i can get the screw that fastens the remote lever clamp?
> 
> i circled it red in the pic
> 
> View attachment 1116693


Ace Hardware will have it.


----------



## goalieman24 (Jan 6, 2012)

Just installed my external transfer. Is this too tight of a bend? The cable attachment point can be clocked differently so I could point it more towards the rear to get a larger radius bend. 
Also, should there be any play in the upper part of the post? The seat is firmly attached, but I get some very slight left to right play where the entire upper post wiggles.


----------



## thechez (Mar 7, 2009)

jsalas2 said:


> With the thomson covert post which is similar , they are using the KS cable stop at the lever end, leaving the post as is,no need to modify the post, use the cable as intended and put the cable stop at the lever, this is from the thomson thread
> (First picture is the Lev Southpaw lever with the KS cable end. Second picture is Specialized lever with the KS cable end . Both levers are unmodified )


If only this KS cable end could work on the portion of the internal model where it connects at the dropper post. I think things would have to get shaved down in order for it not to be active all the time.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

goalieman24 said:


> Just installed my external transfer. Is this too tight of a bend? The cable attachment point can be clocked differently so I could point it more towards the rear to get a larger radius bend.
> Also, should there be any play in the upper part of the post? The seat is firmly attached, but I get some very slight left to right play where the entire upper post wiggles.


looks fine. how is the actuation?

mine has very very slight side to side play when feeling for it off the bike. on the bike, i don't feel anything.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

thechez said:


> If only this KS cable end could work on the portion of the internal model where it connects at the dropper post. I think things would have to get shaved down in order for it not to be active all the time.


Not sure what you mean, I have that exact set up and it works perfectly fine.


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

goalieman24 said:


> Also, should there be any play in the upper part of the post? The seat is firmly attached, but I get some very slight left to right play where the entire upper post wiggles.


Same here. I get a very slight amount of play, perhaps 3mm left to right when twisting the saddle. It's all good


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Does anyone have some experience how the post behaves well below freezing?

Thanks


----------



## Dakeyras (Nov 5, 2012)

Mine worked fine around -5 °C


----------



## zonoskar (Jan 22, 2004)

goalieman24 said:


>


The external cable stop can be rotated to better match your cable routing. See Transfer Seatpost | Bike Help Center | FOX


----------



## RSAmerica (Aug 24, 2012)

acer66 said:


> Does anyone have some experience how the post behaves well below freezing?
> 
> Thanks


I have 5-6 rides in the 15-25 Deg F range with no problems with me Kashima Transfer Post . One ride was for 4 hrs at 14 Deg F. During the same rides my riding buddies 9.point8 did not return. We figured out that in cold weight you must run higher pressure in the 9.8.


----------



## artnshel (Jul 10, 2004)

Any hint of a 175mm version yet? I don't want to buy a 9 point 8 for $450!


----------



## Holmespun (Nov 20, 2015)

Mine works fine in temps down into the lower teens. Have ridden in anything colder than that yet.

I recently switched from a 9point8, which kept losing air in anything much colder the 20 degrees.



acer66 said:


> Does anyone have some experience how the post behaves well below freezing?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## goalieman24 (Jan 6, 2012)

Who's using what to clamp these Transfers? I had a Hope clamp I was using on a non-dropper Thomson, but I get a little slipping on the Transfer.


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

goalieman24 said:


> Who's using what to clamp these Transfers? I had a Hope clamp I was using on a non-dropper Thomson, but I get a little slipping on the Transfer.


I am using an Ibis clamp and carbon friction paste. Mine was slipping when I first installed it. I had to wipe of the oil from machining on the post.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thechez (Mar 7, 2009)

Kona clamp that came with my Explosif along with a beer can shim and some carbon paste. No slippage here.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Stock Norco bolt on clamp with carbon paste. No slipping.

Helps to clean the post body and inside of seat tube with some isopropyl as well. 

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

Thomson clamp with Finish Line grease torqued to 2.8nm. No slipping - 180lbs kitted up.


----------



## Didzy2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Has anyone got this sort of play and noise from their transfer? Mines is around 6 months old , always had a little side to side play but never noticeable when riding, but now i can kinda feel it wobble when climbing in the saddle

The noise i dont remember being there though


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

Didzy2009 said:


> Has anyone got this sort of play and noise from their transfer? Mines is around 6 months old , always had a little side to side play but never noticeable when riding, but now i can kinda feel it wobble when climbing in the saddle
> 
> The noise i dont remember being there though


I just went and checked mine. Mine is exactly the same as your video, noise and all.


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

bataleon said:


> I just went and checked mine. Mine is exactly the same as your video, noise and all.


Shut, I just bought one after being discouraged 
getting the 9point8 fall line by the bad press it got lately.


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

acer66 said:


> Shut, I just bought one after being discouraged
> getting the 9point8 fall line by the bad press it got lately.


Nothing wrong with the Transfer mate! It's a fantastic post. You won't notice the side wiggle at all on the trail. It's just inherent to the design of the post and is _extremely_ minimal.

I've put a lot of miles on mine and it's as if it's still brand new.


----------



## Didzy2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

Cool, so yours has got the side to side play of about 5mm? I just dont remember it being that much or that noisy but if it seems to be the norm then thats good

As above its not missed a beat in these 6 months being ridden alot through an awful winter in the UK


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

I've just checked again and the nose of my saddle moves the same amount as yours does. 

I'm not sure that I'd call that 5mm though, it seems more like 2-3mm, in both your video and on my post. 

For reference I have a 125mm internal factory. Yours looks perfect 

The funny thing about bike components is that the more we fixate on their "issues" the bigger the so called issues seem to get, even if nothing has changed at all, haha. I know I'm guilty of it!


----------



## Didzy2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

yeh maybe 5mm was a touch exaggerated, it probs is about 3mm, just feels more

mines is a 150mm internal, and its never missed a beat, just last night it felt like it was wobbling/moving when seated, something ive never noticed, so didn't know if that was a sign its got worse?

thanks so much for checking yours out, exactly what I was after a few real life tests


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

The side-to-side play is an anti-chafe _feature_ of most all dropper posts. The seat moves with you as you pedal, avoiding chafing.


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

Exactly. Maybe +/- 15° would be great, but have had no chance to test such seatpost.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Question for any of you guys that have the Wolf Tooth remote I-spec-II mounted on XT brakes.

I'm refreshing my bike, and I ordered a 150 internal routed Transfer. Thanks to reading through this thread, I didn't bother with the FOX remote, and went with a Wolf Tooth. Brakes are XT M8000.

My question is, I like to run my brake far enough away from the grip that I can only reach the end of the lever with my index finger. That puts the brake assembly pretty far away from the grip. Am I going to be really reaching with my thumb to activate the remote, or is it adjustable enough to get it back over towards the grip enough?

Wondering if I should have gone with the bar mount instead.


----------



## gocat (Feb 27, 2012)

net wurker said:


> Question for any of you guys that have the Wolf Tooth remote I-spec-II mounted on XT brakes.
> 
> I'm refreshing my bike, and I ordered a 150 internal routed Transfer. Thanks to reading through this thread, I didn't bother with the FOX remote, and went with a Wolf Tooth. Brakes are XT M8000.
> 
> ...


This is mine. About 3/4 inch from the grip. And it's adjusted as far as possible..... I mean as close to the grip as possible


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the picture! 

I'm either going to have to change up my brake lever positioning, or send the I-spec one back and get the bar mount. I'll have my brake assembly about an inch and a half further away from the grip.

I'll try a trial mount-up and see if I don't mind the thumb reach.


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

Love this seatpost so much I ordered another one for my other bike. This thing has been flawless and solid for 6 months now. No signs of play and its never let me down yet.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

^ Good to hear. Gotta admit, though, I'm curious about the E*13 and the Ritchey ones. I loved the rock solid reliability of my good ole Gravity Dropper back in the day. Years of abuse and the only issue ever was an actuator cable thing.

But if FOX is the oil/air (nitrogen) dropper that ends up being the one that holds up to time, I much prefer those kind. They're great while they're working.


----------



## matrix311 (Dec 29, 2014)

Here is my new bike with another transfer on it. I have this transfer dropper on my switchblade as well. Such a sexy and functional dropper.










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bt100 (Dec 18, 2007)

Today I got a Fox Transfer 125mm internal and it has side to side play out of the box. I'll contact the bike shop tomorrow but just keen to know if this is normal from new? The reviews I've read said they were rock solid


----------



## DB-Photo (Jun 7, 2015)

Its normal. They have a little side to side play. Less than a command post for example, but they are not rock-solid.


----------



## gocat (Feb 27, 2012)

I've had KS , stealth and now Transfer. They all have some side to side play. Normal.


----------



## Thrawn (Jan 15, 2009)

net wurker said:


> Thanks for the picture!
> 
> I'm either going to have to change up my brake lever positioning, or send the I-spec one back and get the bar mount. I'll have my brake assembly about an inch and a half further away from the grip.
> 
> I'll try a trial mount-up and see if I don't mind the thumb reach.


Use an I-spec front der shifter. It's got a longer lever and better ergo. I've done it on 2 of my bikes and feels great. I have the Wolftooth lever on another bike, and noticed the extra effort on the stubby lever. I have my brake clamp maxed to the grip, so length wasn't an issue. It is nice and smooth, nonetheless...


----------



## stejam (Jul 3, 2009)

Please could anyone help....

Ive been given a Transfer post but it does not return. Do anyone know of this problem or how it can be fixed without sending it away for a service.

Thanks!


----------



## DethWshBkr (Nov 25, 2010)

net wurker said:


> The side-to-side play is an anti-chafe _feature_ of most all dropper posts. The seat moves with you as you pedal, avoiding chafing.


You should work for a news agency.

That's some world class spin going on there!!
Side to side play is inherent, and other than making it heavier, bulkier, for no real benefits, cannot be avoided the way they are designed. You COULD make the posts 6, or 8 sided, and use needle bearings inside. This would completely eliminate all side to side slop, but has zero real benefit. It would however, add cost and weight.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

stejam said:


> Please could anyone help....
> 
> Ive been given a Transfer post but it does not return. Do anyone know of this problem or how it can be fixed without sending it away for a service.
> 
> Thanks!


Since they only came out spring of 2016, it's probably warranty. Contact Fox and see what they can do for you.


----------



## Lemonaid (May 13, 2013)

stejam said:


> Please could anyone help....
> 
> Ive been given a Transfer post but it does not return. Do anyone know of this problem or how it can be fixed without sending it away for a service.
> 
> Thanks!


Try loosening the seat clamp


----------



## gocat (Feb 27, 2012)

Lots of factor comes into play too on how you installed it. Binding on cable? External or internal?


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

Today I ordered a 150mm Performance internal with lever, 320€ total. Now I just have to wait :/...
I have a doubt and hope that someone can clarify it for me, I know that the negative chamber is filled with nitrogen, does this mean it can't be serviced at home?


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

Yes.


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

Damn...
Even if I'm able to refill it with nitrogen?


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

As far as I know it's sealed cartridge, no user serviceable (despite of others, like RS, KS, RF, ...).


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

At first I was under the impression that it was like the dropper from Shimano, with a replaceable cartridge, but filled with nitrogen. But than I read somewhere that the upper shaft is part of the negative chamber, thus making it stronger, lighter and reliable, but this mean that there is no replaceable cartridge, so I thought it might be serviceable at home. But it seems it's not, bummer.


----------



## wytemike21 (Jul 10, 2015)

Aglo said:


> At first I was under the impression that it was like the dropper from Shimano, with a replaceable cartridge, but filled with nitrogen. But than I read somewhere that the upper shaft is part of the negative chamber, thus making it stronger, lighter and reliable, but this mean that there is no replaceable cartridge, so I thought it might be serviceable at home. But it seems it's not, bummer.


I was thinking I would want to service to then found out that I, and barely anyone else, is having issues that would need a service not related to cable/housing.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

In the last hour and some Google-Fu I found this:

a) only the negative chamber is not user friendly serviceable.

b) despite being non user friendly, you can actually service it if you are able to refill it with nitrogen. This is second hand information, it seems the source is Fox itself, but couldn't find any official citation.

c) the design allows to longer service intervals, what makes it less of a problem.

d) every other part is user friendly serviceable and one can buy service kits with seals, wipers, etc...

Feels free to correct me and/or add missing information. Thx.


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Thrawn said:


> Use an I-spec front der shifter. It's got a longer lever and better ergo. I've done it on 2 of my bikes and feels great. I have the Wolftooth lever on another bike, and noticed the extra effort on the stubby lever. I have my brake clamp maxed to the grip, so length wasn't an issue. It is nice and smooth, nonetheless...


Any mods you have to make to a frt. shifter to use it as a dropper remote?


----------



## johnniewalker (Mar 22, 2016)

Went to order a transfer at my LBS and fox told them they're through with the 2016/2017 production run and will have the 2018 model in May or June. Supposedly there may be an update but nothing specific. Anyone else heard anything about an update for the transfer? I think people would like to see a better lever and 170 mm model.


----------



## scottay (Jan 5, 2004)

stejam said:


> Please could anyone help....
> 
> Ive been given a Transfer post but it does not return. Do anyone know of this problem or how it can be fixed without sending it away for a service.
> 
> Thanks!


.
.
Mine died a few months back. Fox took care of it promptly.
.
.


----------



## Aristoteles (May 21, 2016)

I can't get the seat leveled towards the ground with my new Fox Transfer 150!

I recently got it for my build, a 2017 Trek Remedy 9.9 RSL.

I also have a Rockshox Lyrik Dual 150/180 fork on it. With the 150mm setting on the fork, the seat tube has an angle of 68° and the saddle is no way near getting horisontal towards the ground. And as I would prefer it to have a slight forward tilt to it, it is completely unrideable. But I wouldn't know, because it is to bad to even test it, so I wait.

It is the threads of the mounting bolts that is hitting the inside holes of the mount itself.

I'm starting to regret this buy, and for not choosing Treks own dropper.

Does anyone know about offset mount option or something? 
Because it is not just the angle of the seat. Treks seat tube gets so far back, I have to put my new WTB Deva Team saddle all the way forward as well.

I guess this is just the result of two stupid extremes in conjunction that makes an even more stupid whole.


----------



## scottay (Jan 5, 2004)

You're right. Its the combination of a super slack seat tube angle and a long seatpost .
Make sure you have the post facing the right direction? Maybe longer bolts and a lil file work?.
.
Good Luck!


----------



## gocat (Feb 27, 2012)

Aristoteles said:


> I can't get the seat leveled towards the ground with my new Fox Transfer 150!
> 
> I recently got it for my build, a 2017 Trek Remedy 9.9 RSL.
> 
> ...


I would really like to see a picture of the setup of your post.


----------



## Aristoteles (May 21, 2016)

scottay said:


> You're right. Its the combination of a super slack seat tube angle and a long seatpost .
> Make sure you have the post facing the right direction? Maybe longer bolts and a lil file work?.
> .
> Good Luck!


Thanks, but the post faces the correct way, with the TRANSFER lettering towards the rear wheel. 
The file option is close to happen.



gocat said:


> I would really like to see a picture of the setup of your post.


I realized, I updated my post. (Hehe)


----------



## scottay (Jan 5, 2004)

Make sure the clamping bits are facing the right way also. I think the plate with the bulge goes to the back....
.


----------



## Aristoteles (May 21, 2016)

Yes, that is, unfortunately, also facing the right way. Thanks


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

scottay said:


> You're right. Its the combination of a super slack seat tube angle and a long seatpost ...


I think the length of the seat post has nothing to do with the seat angle (seat leveling), but the former is true ...


----------



## net wurker (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice Remedy!


----------



## gocat (Feb 27, 2012)

Can't see the front of the post. But maybe the lower plate is on backwards?


----------



## scottay (Jan 5, 2004)

PeterG said:


> I think the length of the seat post has nothing to do with the seat angle (seat leveling), but the former is true ...


You may be right..
.


----------



## Haymarket (Jan 20, 2008)

Aristoteles said:


> Yes, that is, unfortunately, also facing the right way. Thanks


Turn it around and try....I did the same thing initially. Even if you are sure it's right...try it the other way.


----------



## JackP42 (Nov 16, 2007)

You might want to try a saddle that rails to top of saddle has some taper in it. Just a thought.


----------



## Aristoteles (May 21, 2016)

Guys, it is even worse! Discovered a big puddle under the bike today, in my living room!



Where do I even go from here? 
I'm situated in Sweden, and ordered this thing from Germany last week.

I'm so mad right now. Like, what is this thing even? It is super long, though only 150mm of travel. The saddle can't be adjusted enough to fit on a "normal" bike. 
The lever is a true joke. There is no way they product/wear tested this thing before they started selling it!





And now it's leaking, without even being used!
Btw, I weigh 60kg, 133lbs, and I have only tested to sit on it a couple of times, indoors!

I had a Rockshox Reverb Stealth for about two years on my last bike. It failed after some time, I then did the big service myself. It sucked, so thats why I wanted to try something else this time.

And guys, thanks! But yes, the post is mounted the correct way! Check anywhere online. The pictures clearly show all the details you need to know if you are aware of how it, and all it's parts, should be faced.


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

Return it back and have a look at Bike Yoke dropper post (Germany, https://www.bikeyoke.de/). If I did not have my seat post, I'd probably bought this one. Very interesting (simplyfied) design with less seals, w/o IFP (like KS, RS), worth to check. And Made in Germany.


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

Aristoteles said:


> Yes, that is, unfortunately, also facing the right way. Thanks


Just replaced my saddle this afternoon and initially had the same issue. To correct this, I initially applied more effort to the front screw. I then used the rear screw to bring the tail of the saddle back down to the point I had the angle I wanted. Firmed up the bolts and voila, level and done.


----------



## Aristoteles (May 21, 2016)

zgxtreme said:


> Just replaced my saddle this afternoon and initially had the same issue. To correct this, I initially applied more effort to the front screw. I then used the rear screw to bring the tail of the saddle back down to the point I had the angle I wanted. Firmed up the bolts and voila, level and done.


Did you manage to do that without stripping the threads? What bike and what saddle do you have?

Mine is, for sure, to far off. Sadly =(
And as before mentioned, even worse, leaking oil. Just waiting for people to answer atm. I'm almost glad that it is still winter weather here in Sweden.


----------



## wytemike21 (Jul 10, 2015)

zgxtreme said:


> Just replaced my saddle this afternoon and initially had the same issue. To correct this, I initially applied more effort to the front screw. I then used the rear screw to bring the tail of the saddle back down to the point I had the angle I wanted. Firmed up the bolts and voila, level and done.


I agree with this, had to do the same thing. Tightened front bolt all the way down first at the level position then tightened rear bolt second to firm the hold up

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

Aristoteles said:


> Did you manage to do that without stripping the threads? What bike and what saddle do you have?
> 
> Mine is, for sure, to far off. Sadly =(
> And as before mentioned, even worse, leaking oil. Just waiting for people to answer atm. I'm almost glad that it is still winter weather here in Sweden.


Just slowly until each was taught using a SDG Duster P MTN.


----------



## Cairns (Apr 6, 2015)

I got the transfer and I love it compared to my previous X-Fusion.

Question on the negative chamber that is not serviceable / due to nitrogen. Any of you know how long this nitrogen should last and when it needs service any idea what Fox will charge to get it serviced?

Thanks



Aglo said:


> In the last hour and some Google-Fu I found this:
> 
> a) only the negative chamber is not user friendly serviceable.
> 
> ...


----------



## tangaroo (Jul 17, 2012)

Is there a way to do a seal/grease service, as in dropping the lowers on a fork? My transfer has started to get a bit of stiction after a very wet and muddy spring. Only 2.5 months and really don't want to send it in for service already.


----------



## Thrawn (Jan 15, 2009)

I store mine in the down position, but after a few days, it slowly creeps up. Anyone else notice this? Is it normal?


----------



## johnniewalker (Mar 22, 2016)

I called fox about ordering a post and they said they are coming out with the 2018 production run with some minor updates to the intervals. Almost all sizes are back ordered. 

I looked on competitive cyclist today and they are sold out of almost all sizes. 

To my surprised competitive cyclist is listing the performance version at $294 instead of the $264 it was originally priced at. Hopefully this won't be the price of the performance version going forward.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

i've been using mine since January and so far so good. running a 125mm on a hardtail and weigh 200lbs.


----------



## spyghost (Oct 30, 2012)

any information on rebuild kits and rebuild manual?

bummer if it can't be serviced outside of fox territory specially the nitrogen content.


----------



## motomuppet (Sep 27, 2011)

lezhen said:


> I've had problems with my fox dropper and only had 3 rides on it. Its a 31.6 100mm external factory series transfer paired with a wolf tooth remote. The actuation roller (no idea what to call it, the part where the cable head attaches to) doesn't spring back so the seatpost just drops and raises back immediately. Cable friction isn't the problem either as the cable wriggles freely. New cables and housing as well. A little nudge gets the actuator back in its original position. Tried removing the screws that holds the actuator to clean it but it doesn't help. Anybody else had this problem? Is there any other solution to this apart from sending it back to fox? I ride in pretty muddy conditions but nothing extreme, the post was brand new.
> Rest of the post has been solid so far, no sag like my previous reverb and really smooth through its travel, requires noticeably less force to lower than my reverb. Would have been a nice upgrade if not for the problem :/ now i regret selling my reverb.


I had the same problem yesterday towards the end of a long muddy ride. My transfer is very new as well...maybe 4-5 rides on it so far. After cleaning the bike it seemed to come good. I think it was mud in the cable where it joins the actuation roller thingy preventing it from rolling back and locking the post down. This is a bad design for muddy rides, and its muddy here a lot. I am trying to think up a cunning way to seal up that part of the post to prevent grit getting in there. Any ideas? Anyone come up with a fix for this?


----------



## gilgamesh0 (May 26, 2008)

Thrawn said:


> I store mine in the down position, but after a few days, it slowly creeps up. Anyone else notice this? Is it normal?


FWIW, I've read (here and I believe also in the product instructions) that you should always store it in the fully extended position. Maybe not surprising then that you see something like you describe if you do otherwise for an extended period of time (but I know nothing re the mechanical details).


----------



## johnniewalker (Mar 22, 2016)

Looks like the transfer price has increased to $294 at competitive cyclist and jenson. Is this price hike here to stay?


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

johnniewalker said:


> Looks like the transfer price has increased to $294 at competitive cyclist and jenson. Is this price hike here to stay?


universal has a 17 and 18 versions, haven't heard of any changes, and of course the 18 is more expensive!


----------



## johnniewalker (Mar 22, 2016)

mfa81 said:


> universal has a 17 and 18 versions, haven't heard of any changes, and of course the 18 is more expensive!


Good catch. The product description for the 2018 performance elite is the same as the 2017 performance. It looks like Colorado cyclist has removed the transfer from their site.


----------



## johnniewalker (Mar 22, 2016)

Does the required cable bushing come with the post or the remote? I want to buy the wolf tooth remote.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

johnniewalker said:


> Does the required cable bushing come with the post or the remote? I want to buy the wolf tooth remote.


Post.

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmarshack (Jul 24, 2007)

Had the Fox remote and just upgraded to the Wolftooth ReMote...MUCH better.

Cleaner implementation with the ispec integration, better actuation with a design that better utilizes leverage and a grippier thumb pad (not that my thumb slipped on the Fox).

It looks rad too...


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

who's got the best deal on transfer posts right now? looking for a 4" drop, 31.6mm, external routing post.


----------



## cannondale91 (Sep 22, 2016)

Aristoteles said:


> I can't get the seat leveled towards the ground with my new Fox Transfer 150!
> 
> I recently got it for my build, a 2017 Trek Remedy 9.9 RSL.
> 
> ...


I just wanted to post and clarify, THE PICTURES ABOVE ARE USER ERROR. I have a similar Trek model and have ZERO problems with angle adjustment. So... not sure what's going on there. Maybe he's just not familiar with a 2-bolt design? I mean do you really think Fox would botch a post design like that!? Also, the STA is not that slack at all, it's around 73°-74°. Bummer to hear about the oil leak, that really really sucks. I hope they sort it out! At least it's not a leaky Raceface (can confirm they are annoying lol).


----------



## rscecil007 (Apr 7, 2007)

Aristoteles said:


> Thanks, but the post faces the correct way, with the TRANSFER lettering towards the rear wheel.


Just FYI, Fox told me today that it didn't matter which way the "Transfer" lettering on the lower part of the post was oriented, towards the front or back. All that mattered was the correct orientation of the two halfs of the saddle clamps. Which I don't think the orientation should matter. The stanchion of the post is identical both ways, and the pivot point on the lower actuator is in right in the middle of the post.

The rep also reeled off a BIG list of internal upgrades they did on the 2018 models. I can't remember them all, but it took him a few minutes to go through them all. He said he felt it was worth the extra $30 for the 2018 model, if you had a choice.

HTH.


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

Smh, it sounds as if the list of fixes should've been done before the post was released last year, and when your 2016 warranty expires Fox will breathe a sigh of relief. Not cool.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

My 150mm internal Transfer continues to work flawlessly.


----------



## Dakeyras (Nov 5, 2012)

Same here...

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

bataleon said:


> Smh, it sounds as if the list of fixes should've been done before the post was released last year, and when your 2016 warranty expires Fox will breathe a sigh of relief. Not cool.


No kidding, once a product is released no changes should ever be made.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

Smithhammer said:


> My 150mm internal Transfer continues to work flawlessly.





Dakeyras said:


> Same here...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


These are the things I want to hear. I'm actually among the lucky few who have not had problems with my Reverb . . . yet. But it's sagging more and more and starting to creak. Not one shop in the area will do the service, as they all send back to RS, which after shipping is close to the cost of a new Fox. Me thinks that I'm just going to ride the Reverb until it fails and then get the Transfer. Sounds like its proven a lot more reliable than some of the other posts.


----------



## zgxtreme (Mar 25, 2007)

I've been running a 125 (wish I'd gone 150) internal performance model since December and it too is running great.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

I have about 4 weeks of use on mine (despite buying it last fall). Won't return all the way up unless the seatpost clamp bolt is hand-tight, which means I can yank the seatpost out of the tube with my hands. Just doesn't seem to be much "pressure" behind this thing.


----------



## jct (Mar 26, 2004)

I have a first gen factory 125 and just installed a 2018 performance 100 on my SS. 

Initial thoughts are that the latest 2018 actuates much faster. That could change over more use. 

Both are rock solid. I'm 200lbs and use them a ton on my HT and rigid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vortex070 (May 29, 2017)

Hello!
I bought it in November 2016. FOX Transfer. In the winter did not roll, then with the problem of lowering the saddle by 10mm collided just now.
After reading the forum realized that this problem may be due to the tension of the cable, pulled the pin and the cable sat very tightly in the shirt, which had to be pulled with great effort. It turns out that I probably just have that case.
How to solve this problem?
Buy Wolftooth ReMote? Will this solve my problem ???


----------



## greddyvox (Jun 23, 2011)

motomuppet said:


> I had the same problem yesterday towards the end of a long muddy ride. My transfer is very new as well...maybe 4-5 rides on it so far. After cleaning the bike it seemed to come good. I think it was mud in the cable where it joins the actuation roller thingy preventing it from rolling back and locking the post down. This is a bad design for muddy rides, and its muddy here a lot. I am trying to think up a cunning way to seal up that part of the post to prevent grit getting in there. Any ideas? Anyone come up with a fix for this?


I have this problem too with my external routed Transfer. After just a few muddy rides, wolftooth remote has become very hard to depress when dropper is down. Sometimes the actuator gets a bit stuck after engaging it fully, resulting in a floppy remote lever. Cable tension returns to normal with a bit of jiggling.

Reckon mud and grit has gotten inside the actuator mechanism, rather than the cable housing, causing it to stick.

As above poster said, would love to hear if anyone has come up with a fix for it.


----------



## Vortex070 (May 29, 2017)

greddyvox said:


> I have this problem too with my external routed Transfer. After just a few muddy rides, wolftooth remote has become very hard to depress when dropper is down. Sometimes the actuator gets a bit stuck after engaging it fully, resulting in a floppy remote lever. Cable tension returns to normal with a bit of jiggling.
> 
> Reckon mud and grit has gotten inside the actuator mechanism, rather than the cable housing, causing it to stick.
> 
> As above poster said, would love to hear if anyone has come up with a fix for it.


All the same, you have a different problem, my pin drops by about 10mm.

p.s.
I found this BikeYoke Triggy Handlebar Remote:
https://www.bike-components.de/en/BikeYoke/Triggy-Handlebar-Remote-p52138/black-rear-o69405830/
Is it suitable for solving this problem?


----------



## greddyvox (Jun 23, 2011)

greddyvox said:


> I have this problem too with my external routed Transfer. After just a few muddy rides, wolftooth remote has become very hard to depress when dropper is down. Sometimes the actuator gets a bit stuck after engaging it fully, resulting in a floppy remote lever. Cable tension returns to normal with a bit of jiggling.
> 
> Reckon mud and grit has gotten inside the actuator mechanism, rather than the cable housing, causing it to stick.
> 
> As above poster said, would love to hear if anyone has come up with a fix for it.


Fixed it.

Just sprayed some light lubricant (WD40) on the rotating actuator mechanism on the external Transfer, and the stuck feeling at the remote is almost completely gone.

Easy enough. Hope that helps anyone else experiencing the same issue after a few muddy rides.


----------



## chasejj (Sep 22, 2008)

Just received my 2018 Factory Transfer Post in the mail yesterday. 150x30.9. Ordered a WT lever and am waiting for that bit and the new frame before I can use it though. Probably 3 more weeks. Kashima looks a little darker this year.
BTW- I was told there were some internal updates this year, nothing huge just the usual Fox fixes for known issues.


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

If my post fails when the warranty period is over, I wonder if Fox will honour it. They didn't do enough R&D if they've made so many internal changes after only 1 year, and the early adopters have had to bite the bullet.

If Fox were a motor vehicle manufacturer they would've had to recall all of the '17 Transfers #justsaying

/rantover


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

bataleon said:


> If my post fails when the warranty period is over, I wonder if Fox will honour it. They didn't do enough R&D if they've made so many internal changes after only 1 year, and the early adopters have had to bite the bullet.
> 
> If Fox were a motor vehicle manufacturer they would've had to recall all of the '17 Transfers #justsaying
> 
> /rantover


Stupid comment


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

bataleon said:


> If my post fails when the warranty period is over, I wonder if Fox will honour it. They didn't do enough R&D if they've made so many internal changes after only 1 year, and the early adopters have had to bite the bullet.
> 
> If Fox were a motor vehicle manufacturer they would've had to recall all of the '17 Transfers #justsaying
> 
> /rantover


You have clearly never designed or engineered - let alone manufactured - a single thing in your entire life. And you also clearly don't understand how automotive recalls work, either. #justsaying


----------



## DH40 (Jan 14, 2004)

My Transfer has been great and I have no problem evangelizing the things. I've been using a Wolf Tooth - actueally bought the remote before I got the post - and i finally have an issue. The cartridge no longer extends the post to full height on it's own, comes up about 1/2 an inch short. I can fully extend it with a tailbone twerk. but i slid the transfer up out of the frame a 1/2 inch for now (I run it slammed) to compensate. I don't necessesarily think it's the cartridge yet and will take it apart and check it all out and report back. The nice think about these is the lack of hydraulics


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

TwoTone said:


> Stupid comment





007 said:


> You have clearly never designed or engineered - let alone manufactured - a single thing in your entire life. And you also clearly don't understand how automotive recalls work, either. #justsaying


Fair enough, perhaps I'd had a few too many beers when I wrote that and the car anology was a bit silly. I'm aware how recalls work as I've had my car recalled to get parts changed when it was well out of warranty.

If I did design, engineer or manufacture anything I wouldn't let my paying customers perform real world tests for me and shortly afterwards say "whoops I need to change most of what I thought was right" without some form of compensation.

Anyway, I'll wait to hear back from Fox about my post, and should your Transfer **** itself like mine has for what is quite possibly a well known issue, perhaps you'll view things differently.


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

bataleon said:


> Fair enough, perhaps I'd had a few too many beers when I wrote that and the car anology was a bit silly. I'm aware how recalls work as I've had my car recalled to get parts changed when it was well out of warranty.
> 
> If I did design, engineer or manufacture anything I wouldn't let my paying customers perform real world tests for me and shortly afterwards say "whoops I need to change most of what I thought was right" without some form of compensation.
> 
> Anyway, I'll wait to hear back from Fox about my post, and should your Transfer **** itself like mine has for what is quite possibly a well known issue, perhaps you'll view things differently.


And you'd be out of business after your first release or you'd spend forever redesigning that you'd never even make it to production.

Again really easy to say stupid **** when you haven't a clue.

I find it funny that "nothing major was changed" somehow in your mind made it to "changed most of".

So you must be riding a rigid bike, after all don't want to beta test for the suspension guys- just waiting til they're perfected and you don't have to worry about some improvement next year.


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

Righto mate, this conversation is pointless. You can keep your opinion and I'll keep mine.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

bataleon said:


> Fair enough, perhaps I'd had a few too many beers when I wrote that and the car anology was a bit silly. I'm aware how recalls work as I've had my car recalled to get parts changed when it was well out of warranty.
> 
> If I did design, engineer or manufacture anything I wouldn't let my paying customers perform real world tests for me and shortly afterwards say "whoops I need to change most of what I thought was right" without some form of compensation.
> 
> Anyway, I'll wait to hear back from Fox about my post, and should your Transfer **** itself like mine has for what is quite possibly a well known issue, perhaps you'll view things differently.


No harm in having too many beers (at least in this scenario . . . ) Drunk typing is what makes the internet go 'round after all :thumbsup:


----------



## Vermoozer (Oct 25, 2010)

Looking for a little help please. 

I recently got my wife a Kona Process 134. It is an XS so it has the Transfer post with external cabling and actuator. I am used to an internally routed Transfer on my bike. Hers feels like it takes a lot more butt pressure to get her seat to go down. I weigh about 185lbs. and she about 100 and it takes some effort for me to do it too. She has to really force the seat down. The seat clamp is set to the minimum torque per the manual (about 5 nm) and the remote is set correctly too. 

Is this normal? 

Is there any way to adjust the pressure it takes to get it to go down?

Thanks.


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

007 said:


> No harm in having too many beers (at least in this scenario . . . ) Drunk typing is what makes the internet go 'round after all :thumbsup:


Haha thanks mate, you're not wrong! It certainly does a good job of keeping things interesting :lol:


----------



## Aristoteles (May 21, 2016)

cannondale91 said:


> I just wanted to post and clarify, THE PICTURES ABOVE ARE USER ERROR. I have a similar Trek model and have ZERO problems with angle adjustment. So... not sure what's going on there. Maybe he's just not familiar with a 2-bolt design? I mean do you really think Fox would botch a post design like that!? Also, the STA is not that slack at all, it's around 73°-74°. Bummer to hear about the oil leak, that really really sucks. I hope they sort it out! At least it's not a leaky Raceface (can confirm they are annoying lol).


OMG DUDE!?

NO! This is not user error!

This is the result of 3 different factors working in conjunction towards a unfortunate result.

The main reason being limited tilt abilities on the FOX TRANSFER seat post!
Yes! 
I know this for certain, because when I fit any other seat post, I can tilt it wherever I need it to. And no, I am not unfamiliar with a 2-bolt design! teh f'k..

The 2nd factor is the seat tube angle. And it is really not 73° or 74°!
That is the effective seat tube angle. The actual angle of the tube, which the post is mounted into, is more like 66°-67°. Maybe you are not familiar with seeing bikes with angled/bent seat tubes? I notice this was your first ever post (hehe) on here, so I forgive you. But at the same time, I'm confused, about how you didn't think your first post through completely. 

The 3rd factor is the saddle rails. They happen to be more aligned to the seat surface itself, than for most saddles.

And I repeat: I don't have these issues with any other seat post, mounted in the same frame, and with the same saddle.

Luckily, most riders won't suffer any from this problem, because that extreme bend in the Trek Remedy seat tube is rare.

Also

UPDATE:
I received the post in the mail last week. After being away for about 5-6 weeks. I did not get a replacement post, instead they "fixed" it, though I'm, not sure exactly what the service contained.

However, I have made some needed modifications to it. And been on a couple of rides.

The mods: 
-Elongated both bolt holes with a small file, Perhaps 3mm each. The rear not really being that crucial.

-Shortened the bull horn cable adjuster with about 1cm. Just to save 
some pedestrians from getting their eyes poked out. I should have shortened it a little bit more though, I will maybe bend it some instead.

-And I did some general filing on the ends of the saddle rail mounts, due to get the saddle placed further back. But this doesn't really have anything to do with FOX.

Pics =)











I just wanted to post and clarify 

Thanks guys!


----------



## teK-- (Dec 3, 2011)

Many of the first adopters now have posts going on a year old now. 

has anyone serviced their post? Either sent it to a Fox service agent or, serviced at home?

When they were reviewed/previewed etc Fox said these posts could be disassembled at home and cleaned, serviced (with exception of the hydraulic cartridge), and replacement wiper seals etc could be purchased. I have not seen any instructions or tools available, nor spare parts.

So... what's up how are we meant to service these things at home?


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2017)

Hi,

I've installed Fox Transfer (150, 30.9, internal) on my Canyon Nerve, and have 2 rides with it. 

Since it's my first dropper and I have no experience with those I'd like to know if experience I have is to be expected or it is malfunction.

Sometimes when I press lever to drop post I can feel blocking mechanizm become unlocked, but something is holding post in place. After some testing I've narrowed circumstance to when I'm sitting more at back end of my saddle. When I'm unlocking post it does not go down, but when I hold lever pressed and move a little to front of saddle if finally start going down.

It's not like my bike has weird geometry, I don't have very steep seat tub angle, and my saddle is centered on clamp. Also, I'm not heavy guy to put a lot of down-back force to post when I'm sitting a little bit on back side of saddle, so I think this distribution of weight shouldn't affect dropping action.

What I'd like to know, is if any of you is experiencing similar behavior and it is something to be expected or is my dropper broken? Thanks for your advice!


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

I honestly can't say because with any of the droppers I've owned, I don't drop them while weighted.

I think of it just the same as shifting a FD.
You're dropping it because you're about to go down hill and stand anyway, so I take the weight off the saddle, hit the lever then drop it.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Solmyr - check the tightness of the seat collar. If it's too tight, it can make the dropper stick as you describe.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Smithhammer said:


> Solmyr - check the tightness of the seat collar. If it's too tight, it can make the dropper stick as you describe.


My 2017 model, one of the earlier ones, wouldn't work if the seatpost was more than hand-tight, and even then it was slow. It seemed like everything would have been fixed with more spring pressure, but of course it's not adjustable. It wasn't safe to ride with the seatpost that loose. When I first tested it I chocked it up to cold temps close to freezing, but after 1 ride I let it sit over the winter (indoors) and put about 8 more rides on it, then it started sticking. Hopefully warranty takes care of it (currently at Fox).


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

Jayem said:


> My 2017 model, one of the earlier ones, wouldn't work if the seatpost was more than hand-tight, and even then it was slow. It seemed like everything would have been fixed with more spring pressure, but of course it's not adjustable. It wasn't safe to ride with the seatpost that loose. When I first tested it I chocked it up to cold temps close to freezing, but after 1 ride I let it sit over the winter (indoors) and put about 8 more rides on it, then it started sticking. Hopefully warranty takes care of it (currently at Fox).


Yeah, I hope so. That's a bummer. On mine, I can set my collar to a safe tightness, but if I go much beyond that I have issues.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2017)

Smithhammer said:


> Solmyr - check the tightness of the seat collar. If it's too tight, it can make the dropper stick as you describe.


I've got quick release collar, so it's hard do judge how tight it is compared to tightening it with screw and dynamometric tool, but it was first thing I've checked after noticing this behavior, and have tried many setting since, including one when post is barely hold in tube without falling inside - I've got same results in every scenario, so I'm kinda ruling this one out.


----------



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)

Hi all, got the Fox Transfer dropper for about 6 months and it worked flawlessly. However, the post started to stuck halfway up and unable to extend fully. Checked the remote cable, the tension seems ok. What is the likely cause? What can I do to rectify the problem? Thanks!


----------



## chris9888 (Feb 27, 2011)

Problem solved. Over tightened the seatpost collar bolt. Loosen a bit and all running smoothly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teK-- (Dec 3, 2011)

teK-- said:


> Many of the first adopters now have posts going on a year old now.
> 
> has anyone serviced their post? Either sent it to a Fox service agent or, serviced at home?
> 
> ...


So... No one has serviced their Transfer Post yet??


----------



## Boosted GP (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi All

I have purchased a transfer external 30.9/4 performance. 

I have installed the post as per instructions. However the post is binding when activated if my seat collar is tightened more than 1.2Nm. The post is installed on a Giant Anthem. The bike has a double bolt seat collar. 

I have yet to ride the bike ( other than in my driveway). But I am concerned about the post slipping as well as the extremely low torque causing binding in the post. 

Your advise on this is much appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## benyl (Jun 2, 2016)

teK-- said:


> So... No one has serviced their Transfer Post yet??


My LBS said they are all still under warranty when I asked how much service is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teK-- (Dec 3, 2011)

benyl said:


> My LBS said they are all still under warranty when I asked how much service is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply. Warranty doesn't cover preventative maintenance though...


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

The fact that I don't know how much servicing the post would cost me, was one of the reasons that drove me away from the Transfer.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Boosted GP said:


> Hi All
> 
> I have purchased a transfer external 30.9/4 performance.
> 
> ...


I had this problem as I explained above, the post was slow from the beginning and eventually wouldn't go back to full height. Seatpost collar had to be dangerously loose for it to work for a while, having never been overtightened, before the post stopped extending fully.

Fox just rebuilt it and I got it back a few days ago. Not sure what I'm going to do with it, since I bought another Bikeyoke Revive in the meantime, and it works outstanding.

Most likely I'll just sell this freshly rebuilt Transfer to recoup some of the cost of the Revive.


----------



## Boosted GP (Mar 10, 2007)

Jayem said:


> I had this problem as I explained above, the post was slow from the beginning and eventually wouldn't go back to full height. Seatpost collar had to be dangerously loose for it to work for a while, having never been overtightened, before the post stopped extending fully.
> 
> Fox just rebuilt it and I got it back a few days ago. Not sure what I'm going to do with it, since I bought another Bikeyoke Revive in the meantime, and it works outstanding.
> 
> Most likely I'll just sell this freshly rebuilt Transfer to recoup some of the cost of the Revive.


The clamping force on the post is a product of the outer cylinders strength, not the internals.

Thinner outer = more deformation at lower clamping.

Does this mean fox has made their posts too thin to try curb the weight?

Mike


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Boosted GP said:


> The clamping force on the post is a product of the outer cylinders strength, not the internals.
> 
> Thinner outer = more deformation at lower clamping.
> 
> ...


The thing was "slow" right out of the gate though, even going to zero clamp force didn't make the thing lightning fast. I'd imagine no post will be immune to clamping issues completely though.


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

What is the service procedure for these? I checked and I saw nothing available to the consumer meaning, to me, that they don't want you to mess with it.

Mine still working great, and does have the issue with seat post clamp force. It's a really sensitive post. I haven't touched my pinch bolt since it went in and I don't plan on touching it unless I absolutely have to!


----------



## WoodstockMTB (Oct 5, 2010)

I have an external Transfer and it totally crapped out on my during a very muddy ride. The external mechanism got all mucked up and would not return the cable to its starting point this rendering it useless.....its needs a cover like the KS Lev. 

Anyway, does anyone know the bolt size for the seat clamp? Mine is dangerously close to stripping.

Thanks


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

teK-- said:


> So... No one has serviced their Transfer Post yet??


I haven't. And yes, I know I should do it pre-emptively, but honestly, it continues to work as well as the day I installed it over a year ago, so I haven't bothered yet.

I'm so impressed with this dropper that I just installed one on my wife's trail bike as well - 125m internal. Easy as pie to install and is working beautifully so far. Paired it with a Wolftooth 'light action' remote, which is a great compliment to this post. I'll probably put the WT remote on my bike one of these days as well.


----------



## WoodstockMTB (Oct 5, 2010)

motomuppet said:


> I had the same problem yesterday towards the end of a long muddy ride. My transfer is very new as well...maybe 4-5 rides on it so far. After cleaning the bike it seemed to come good. I think it was mud in the cable where it joins the actuation roller thingy preventing it from rolling back and locking the post down. This is a bad design for muddy rides, and its muddy here a lot. I am trying to think up a cunning way to seal up that part of the post to prevent grit getting in there. Any ideas? Anyone come up with a fix for this?


I just rode an adventure ride (Put it on your list for 2018 if you're local enough! VO PAVÉ MADNESS!!! | Vermont Overland: promoting adventure biking in the Green Mountain State) and it was really muddy and wet. Dropper post crapped out not because the internals, but the cabling. Mud and crap built up on the external mech and the cable would not return to is testing position.

I'm thinking I may need to wrap a ziplock or something around this, but figured I'd see if anyone else came up with a better solution. KS nails this by putting in a cover....too bad their posts suck. Fox ought to come up with a simple bolt on shell


----------



## mluk2004 (Sep 8, 2012)

I've been getting the same with the actuator getting stuck. It's happened twice, I've messaged fox to see if they're addressing the problem and no reply.

I've used a piece cut from an old foam grip to shield it for now and will let you know if it works.

So far the post seems good but with a huge design flaw for the external routing.


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

Can't you use something like a crank boot and adapt it to make a cover?
Because for what I can tell it just need a cover.


----------



## WoodstockMTB (Oct 5, 2010)

Aglo said:


> Can't you use something like a crank boot and adapt it to make a cover?
> Because for what I can tell it just need a cover.


yes, it just needs a cover. I don't think water is an issue. Just mud. I'm sure you could cut up a crank boot if you wanted.

For the few times I get really middy, I'm thinking a ziptied plastic baggy is all I'll need


----------



## simenf (Nov 10, 2008)

I've experimented with some old inner tube. Not dialed in yet...


----------



## Mud (Jan 13, 2004)

Got a 150mm Fox Transfer installed when I ordered my new Devinci Troy. There is a tiny bit of play (fore/aft/twist) in the seatpost - is this normal, or should it be as rigid as a fixed post?

Other than this, it works flawlessly.


----------



## l'oiseau (May 5, 2015)

Mud said:


> Got a 150mm Fox Transfer installed when I ordered my new Devinci Troy. There is a tiny bit of play (fore/aft/twist) in the seatpost - is this normal, or should it be as rigid as a fixed post?
> 
> Other than this, it works flawlessly.


Mine has always had a tiny bit of twist play, not much fore/aft rock, but I bet there is a little. Anything that slides needs to have a little clearance.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

A little play is normal (and not just with the Fox dropper). However, I've never noticed it while actually riding - only when I'm off the bike and grab the seat.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Damn, I installed my factory rebuilt one, with the seatpost clamp completely loose it takes 2.71s to return, which is an eternity for a seatpost. I hope the thing speeds up as it breaks in, maybe with new bushings or something. Not impressed right now.


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

Rise & Fall - Top 10 of the best dropper seatposts in test | ENDURO Mountainbike Magazine

The Fox won this one.


----------



## Mud (Jan 13, 2004)

Smithhammer said:


> A little play is normal (and not just with the Fox dropper). However, I've never noticed it while actually riding - only when I'm off the bike and grab the seat.


Thank you! (and I don't notice it either when riding)


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Going to post some videos of the return (fresh from factory rebuild) action on youtube. This is unacceptable. At this point, I just want my $$$ back.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Video, right after installation and immediately post-ride:


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

Something is definitely wrong with that post.


----------



## benyl (Jun 2, 2016)

Jayem said:


> Video, right after installation and immediately post-ride:


Here is my post that I took 5 minutes ago.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Well somehow they didn't do any QC on this thing out the door, because this direct from the factory.


----------



## FishMan473 (Jan 2, 2003)

Jayem said:


> Video, right after installation and immediately post-ride:


On the bright side, that _looks_ really cool.

What does the knob on the bottom... or is it top(?) of the post do again?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

You probably did, but just to make sure because sometimes we forget things.
Did you check if you have any slack on your cable, or if there is any problem with your routing?

As FishMan473 mentioned, that return speed looks cool, but not very practical on the trail.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Well, I think I know the problem. When I sent it in to fox, I put EVERYTHING in the original box and the shop sent it out. When I got it back, it was wrapped in plastic and JUST the post, also a little baggie with some random bolt (not for the seatpost) and a cable-housing end...Since they didn't send me back what I sent them, it's hard to inventory everything. When I installed it, I installed it with my previous bikeyoke revive setup, which includes a barrel jam thing to actuate the post. It fit in there, but while it fit in, the revive one is much wider so it was jamming against the bottom of the transfer mechanism and not letting it reach full travel. This is all because Fox decided to NOT send me back all the parts that I sent in. This still pisses me off.


----------



## benyl (Jun 2, 2016)

Long story, but I now have a 2018 150mm dropper. Here's a vid that compares the two. 2017 is a 125mm. They sound the same to me. 2018 is supposed to have a dampened sound.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greddyvox (Jun 23, 2011)

gilgamesh0 said:


> FWIW, I've read (here and I believe also in the product instructions) that you should always store it in the fully extended position. Maybe not surprising then that you see something like you describe if you do otherwise for an extended period of time (but I know nothing re the mechanical details).


This creeping up of the dropper post after a few days of storage has started to show up on my first gen (i think) external Fox transfer. Anyone found out the cause or managed to fix it?

My newer Fox transfer on another bike doesn't seem to have this problem (yet).


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

greddyvox said:


> This creeping up of the dropper post after a few days of storage has started to show up on my first gen (i think) external Fox transfer. Anyone found out the cause or managed to fix it?
> 
> My newer Fox transfer on another bike doesn't seem to have this problem (yet).


? Don't store it compressed ?


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I take my bike with me to work so I can ride after work, and I have to lower the seat to have the bike fit inside my vehicle. At the end of the day, the post has extended all the way back up. Its not a tight cable as I have a bit of play in it.


----------



## greddyvox (Jun 23, 2011)

Jayem said:


> ? Don't store it compressed ?


Yeah I am going to store it with seatpost up from now on to be safe. Was wondering if anyone knows whether it's a defect or not.

The post doesn't sag when I'm seated on it fully raised, so i'm optimistic that I won't need to send it in for repair/warranty

Otherwise, I'm quite happy with it


----------



## GeneralGee (Mar 18, 2017)

Anyone know the cheap spot to buy the Wolftooth light action remote?


----------



## ascdesigns (May 21, 2007)

*How to service your Transfer post (not the nitrogen piston!)*

I don't post very often, but when I do...

I searched (and searched) for some instructions about how to pull apart an internally routed Transfer post but found nothing. So I decided to go ahead and figure it out myself since my post developed a bit of stiction and required a bit more force to drop the post. Just a quick FYI, that rubber dust seal is the ONLY dust seal in the post (kinda like a fork) so grime will get in there! Here's the steps to disassemble it:

(full disclaimer: I hold ZERO responsibility if you FUBAR your Transfer post).

1) Extend the post fully and remove the post from the bike, but leave the seat on. You'll need it to help you literally pull it apart later.
2) Clean off what you can from the lower post, and also the bottom cable trigger mechanism "cap".
3) With a medium adjustable wrench, place the flats of the wrench on each side of the cable trigger mechanism cap.
4) Holding the seat, use the wrench to loosen the cap. It won't be on there very tight, and that's the same tightness you'll want to use when reassembling later.
5) Clean the rest of the cable trigger cap and put it aside.
6) Pull the seat/inner post out just a little more - by removing the lower trigger cap, you can extend the post by another inch or so. Now, note the O-ring just below the end of the lower post.
7) Using a pick (or equivalent), remove the O-ring.
8) Now push the inner post back in. You'll see the thin piston shaft and threaded retainer (this is the part that threaded to the trigger cap) extend out the bottom of the post.
9) Next, I wrapped the lowest part of the piston shaft with an old piece of inner tube (for grip) and using a set of pliers (I'm sure there's a better tool), I gently clamped down on the inner tube. Then, with a small adjustable wrench, I place it on the flats of the threaded retainer and loosened the retainer. Like the trigger cap, it's not very tight - just snug. Again, remember that's how you'll want to reassemble it later.
10) Clean the threaded retainer and place aside.
11) Now comes the fun, pulling part. Putting the seat on the floor, I used my foot to keep it grounded. Then, I sharply pulled the lower shaft up. It may take a couple of pulls to get it to release.
12) You'll notice some things got loosened now:
13) First, look on the upper post for 3 brass pins - these are the locator pins that keep the post from twisting. If they're not on the post, then look on the floor. No matter what though, find them!
14) Next, you'll see the rubber seal and a bigger delrin "ring" sitting loosely on the upper post. On the bottom of the upper post, there will be a smaller split-delrin ring. The lower post is now just a hollow, empty tube - probably with grimy grease if you were experiencing stiction like me.
15) Well, that's the disassembly! Now thoroughly clean everything with rubbing alcohol.
16) Time to reassemble:
17) On the upper post, slide on the rubber seal and then the bigger delrin ring. Slide the smaller delrin split-ring into the notch on the bottom of the upper post.
18) Apply some thin, light grease on the upper post, and to the inside of the lower tube. Place the 3 brass pins into the slots on the lower part of the upper post - DON'T FORGET THESE! The grease should hold them in place.
19) Insert the upper post into the lower tube about about halfway. It will only go in if the pins line up with the slots inside the lower tube. Then guide the larger delrin ring into the top of the lower post - it won't slide in easily so...
20) Using a flathead screwdriver with the tip generously wrapped in Gorilla tape, gently start pushing the ring in, alternating sides so that it goes in evenly. It's seated when it is the same level as the inside lip of the lower post. That was the hard part!
21) Press the rubber seal back into place - be careful not to mangle the tension ring-spring.
22) Push the post all the way in so the piston shaft is exposed out the bottom of the lower tube.
23) Like before use the inner tube/pliers/adjustable wrench to SNUGLY (no tighter!) tighten the threaded retainer onto the piston shaft.
24) Pull the seat/upper post up to extend the post and make sure the threaded retainer follows into the lower tube about an inch or so.
25) Re-insert the O-ring into the groove located just below the end of the lower tube.
26) Push the seat/upper post into the lower tube until the threaded retainer stops against the O-ring.
26) Grab the trigger cap. Make sure the piston "pivot" on the trigger cap is folded inwards all the way - if it's not, it won't thread in properly. Now, thread the trigger cap into the retainer. Use the adjustable wrench to SNUGLY (there's that word again!) tighten trigger cap.
27) Connect cable, reinsert post and get the hell out there and RIDE!

Hope this was helpful.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Thanks.


Good news on the 2018...

Fast return to top out on the new model. My 2017 post was ok, but I like a fast return on the post. New one is faster.


----------



## teK-- (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks ASCDesigns for sharing the rebuild guide, what a legend!

What would you say is the difficulty rating? For someone who has rebuilt a fork and airspring...

If I get around to doing the service I'll take some photos and link back to you with full creds.


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

So have these been pretty reliable for you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

ascdesigns said:


> I don't post very often, but when I do...


Killer post - thanks. Still not sure if I'll DIY the service, or just send it back to Fox this winter after the season is over, but it's good to know it's at least possible, and what the steps are.

After more than a year of flawless performance without doing a thing to it, I'm noticing the return on mine is slowing down. But it still works ok - in fact better than most, imo. It just doesn't have quite the ridiculous fast, solid return it used to.


----------



## ascdesigns (May 21, 2007)

@teK - it's mostly on par with servicing a fork. The extra steps of removing the threaded retainer and pushing the bigger delrin ring back in was slightly more challenging but really not that difficult.


----------



## WoodstockMTB (Oct 5, 2010)

Does anyone know the correct bolt size for the seat clamp? I'm about to strip on of them.

Thanks


----------



## gocat (Feb 27, 2012)

ascdesigns said:


> I don't post very often, but when I do...
> 
> I searched (and searched) for some instructions about how to pull apart an internally routed Transfer post but found nothing. So I decided to go ahead and figure it out myself since my post developed a bit of stiction and required a bit more force to drop the post. Just a quick FYI, that rubber dust seal is the ONLY dust seal in the post (kinda like a fork) so grime will get in there! Here's the steps to disassemble it:
> 
> ...


How did you loosen the collar from the lower post? The collar meaning the wiper dust seal that the upper tube goes into.


----------



## ascdesigns (May 21, 2007)

@gocat: that's step #11. It's a sharp pull on the lower post while holding down the upper post with your feet on the seat. Even if you could pry out the dust seal, the bigger delrin ring is press fit underneath and there's no way to pry that out. Hope that makes sense...


----------



## gocat (Feb 27, 2012)

ascdesigns said:


> @gocat: that's step #11. It's a sharp pull on the lower post while holding down the upper post with your feet on the seat. Even if you could pry out the dust seal, the bigger delrin ring is press fit underneath and there's no way to pry that out. Hope that makes sense...


So how does it perform afterwards?


----------



## ascdesigns (May 21, 2007)

Just like new!


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

Anyone knows if a >150mm Fox dropper is coming anytime soon? 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## gocat (Feb 27, 2012)

ascdesigns said:


> Just like new!


Very tempting. Mine started to bind a little when pushing down. I just used a small flat head screwdriver , preyed the wiper a little then sprayed silicone spray in various spots. And its fine now. Smooth.......
But someday I will have to do that. Hopefully Fox shows a How to on cleaning and relubing.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

gocat said:


> Very tempting. Mine started to bind a little when pushing down. I just used a small flat head screwdriver , preyed the wiper a little then sprayed silicone spray in various spots. And its fine now. Smooth.......
> But someday I will have to do that. Hopefully Fox shows a How to on cleaning and relubing.


This seems to be the Achilles heel of all posts, when they start to slow down and you start to have to resort to steps like that, they are in the process of dying and they sooner or later grind to a stop.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

jazzanova said:


> Anyone knows if a >150mm Fox dropper is coming anytime soon?


It's been available in 100mm and 125mm, in addition to the 150mm, for some time now.


----------



## jazzanova (Jun 1, 2008)

Smithhammer said:


> It's been available in 100mm and 125mm, in addition to the 150mm, for some time now.


>150, meaning more than 150mm

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

I have a 2018 Transfer, black, 125mm. Has a significant amount of rotational play. I will contact Fox to see what my options are. Had it less than a month. A buddy has one also (his is a 150, but black, 2018). WAY less rotational play.


----------



## benyl (Jun 2, 2016)

My 2017 and 2018 had some. Very minimal. Both were Kashima. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Got a hold of Fox. Submitted RA request. Post is going back tomorrow. Will see if they warranty. At the very least they'll fix the play.


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

LCW said:


> Got a hold of Fox. Submitted RA request. Post is going back tomorrow. Will see if they warranty. At the very least they'll fix the play.


Did this develop over time, or was it always like this?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

Always there - only had for 2 weeks. Not enough time to wear.


----------



## coolhand80 (Oct 19, 2011)

ascdesigns said:


> I don't post very often, but when I do...
> 
> I searched (and searched) for some instructions about how to pull apart an internally routed Transfer post but found nothing. So I decided to go ahead and figure it out myself since my post developed a bit of stiction and required a bit more force to drop the post. Just a quick FYI, that rubber dust seal is the ONLY dust seal in the post (kinda like a fork) so grime will get in there! Here's the steps to disassemble it:
> 
> ...


I would add to this at step 20 when trying to get the larger delrin ring pressed into the lower tube. I cut a plastic headset spacer put it around the upper tube. Then wrapped in in electric tape so in wouldn't split open again. I then pushed the upper post all the way in and used a rubber mallet to seat the delrin ring. I pounded the mallet on the top of my saddle and with the headset spacer between the rubber seal and the delrin ring. Worked easily and saves you from possibly damaging the stanchion tube. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ascdesigns (May 21, 2007)

Good suggestion!


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

aside from return speed, what are the changes between 2017 and 2018?


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

useport80 said:


> aside from return speed, what are the changes between 2017 and 2018?


Lever throw feels easier to me.


----------



## R_Pierce (May 31, 2017)

My brand new transfer has rotational play. I guess I didnt expect this from a fox post when my cheap DNM's were solid as a rock. I actually thought something was wrong until reading posts on here about it. How can this be normal? And from Fox none the less?


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

Every post has it. Some more than others. If two parts are sliding, there has to be some play, if not they won't be sliding.
If it's something you notice during ride, send it back. If not, assume it as normal.


----------



## R_Pierce (May 31, 2017)

Aglo said:


> Every post has it. Some more than others. If two parts are sliding, there has to be some play, if not they won't be sliding.
> If it's something you notice during ride, send it back. If not, assume it as normal.


My DNM posts have zero rotational play. Not enough to notice anyways. The fox is very noticeable. Haven't ridden it yet though. We will see Wednesday

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

I doubt you will notice the play . Let us know...


----------



## R_Pierce (May 31, 2017)

PeterG said:


> I doubt you will notice the play . Let us know...


Will do!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ninjanoir78 (Nov 21, 2016)

jsalas2 said:


> Heres are the 2 parts needed to use specialized or southpaw lever.


do you know if the second pic, the silver screw is ok on the fox lever, the pinch bolt 2mm??
thanks


----------



## ninjanoir78 (Nov 21, 2016)

Even with a new pinch bolt, we need to change the cable i guess, the cable is cutted just under the lever, so too short to pull it.....


----------



## R_Pierce (May 31, 2017)

PeterG said:


> I doubt you will notice the play . Let us know...


you were correct, didnt notice it at all while riding.


----------



## zuuds (Jan 30, 2004)

rscecil007 said:


> Just FYI, Fox told me today that it didn't matter which way the "Transfer" lettering on the lower part of the post was oriented, towards the front or back. All that mattered was the correct orientation of the two halfs of the saddle clamps. Which I don't think the orientation should matter. The stanchion of the post is identical both ways, and the pivot point on the lower actuator is in right in the middle of the post.
> 
> The rep also reeled off a BIG list of internal upgrades they did on the 2018 models. I can't remember them all, but it took him a few minutes to go through them all. He said he felt it was worth the extra $30 for the 2018 model, if you had a choice.
> 
> HTH.


Yikes, I just purchased a 2017 Transfer thinking it was a great deal, I thought there were no changes from 2017 to 2018. Now I'm thinking I should return it and spend a few more bucks for a 2018 model, to avoid problems down the road...


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

zuuds said:


> Yikes, I just purchased a 2017 Transfer thinking it was a great deal, I thought there were no changes from 2017 to 2018. Now I'm thinking I should return it and spend a few more bucks for a 2018 model, to avoid problems down the road...


Up to you, but I have had now issues with my original transfer for 18 months now. Same cable, same lever, same everything. I'm pretty hard on droppers. I go up and down like a pogo stick.

The initial set up was a bit of a pain with the lever, but it's been great since.

The only maint I do is wipe it off after a ride.


----------



## westeast (Nov 27, 2010)

LCW said:


> Got a hold of Fox. Submitted RA request. Post is going back tomorrow. Will see if they warranty. At the very least they'll fix the play.


Any update?

My transfer came with significant play from the start. I don't notice the play, but it does rattle on the trail when I'm not seated. It's been back to fox twice. Since the second return it's been better, but still rattles some.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gocat (Feb 27, 2012)

That's good to know ziscwg. I've had my 2017 for 9 months 👍


----------



## LCW (May 5, 2008)

westeast said:


> Any update?
> 
> My transfer came with significant play from the start. I don't notice the play, but it does rattle on the trail when I'm not seated. It's been back to fox twice. Since the second return it's been better, but still rattles some.


Yes I got it back. It's better but certainly not perfect. It was excessive before - probably 1/4" total play at the saddle tip. Now it's maybe 1/8" total.


----------



## TuTone T (Dec 12, 2012)

Mines like a 1/16" from new 2018 I don't notice it while riding but any more and I think I would. 1/4" would suck


----------



## eldi (Sep 18, 2017)

*external routing jams*



lezhen said:


> I've had problems with my fox dropper and only had 3 rides on it. Its a 31.6 100mm external factory series transfer paired with a wolf tooth remote. The actuation roller (no idea what to call it, the part where the cable head attaches to) doesn't spring back so the seatpost just drops and raises back immediately. Cable friction isn't the problem either as the cable wriggles freely. New cables and housing as well. A little nudge gets the actuator back in its original position. Tried removing the screws that holds the actuator to clean it but it doesn't help. Anybody else had this problem? Is there any other solution to this apart from sending it back to fox? I ride in pretty muddy conditions but nothing extreme, the post was brand new.
> Rest of the post has been solid so far, no sag like my previous reverb and really smooth through its travel, requires noticeably less force to lower than my reverb. Would have been a nice upgrade if not for the problem :/ now i regret selling my reverb.


Hi, Have you managed where is the problem? I have similar issue with my transfer. I've contacted official FOX support, but they told me that nobody reported such a problem and suggested to use some grease on it(WD-40) :eekster: It started to jams after cleaning (I just use water and brush to clean). After it happened first time I just left it and when it dried it started to work as usual. Yesterday I've ridden in rain (not so muddy) and after some time it started to jams again:madman: It's some kind of joke if they sell dropper which can be used only in dry conditions...


----------



## WoodstockMTB (Oct 5, 2010)

eldi said:


> Hi, Have you managed where is the problem? I have similar issue with my transfer. I've contacted official FOX support, but they told me that nobody reported such a problem and suggested to use some grease on it(WD-40) :eekster: It started to jams after cleaning (I just use water and brush to clean). After it happened first time I just left it and when it dried it started to work as usual. Yesterday I've ridden in rain (not so muddy) and after some time it started to jams again:madman: It's some kind of joke if they sell dropper which can be used only in dry conditions...


Yeah, mine started gunking up on a damp, but not wet ride. just enough dirt kicked up into the unit to not let the cable return to its position. Big PITA


----------



## eldi (Sep 18, 2017)

WoodstockMTB said:


> Yeah, mine started gunking up on a damp, but not wet ride. just enough dirt kicked up into the unit to not let the cable return to its position. Big PITA


What is your model(mine is 2018 Performance)? Did you do something about it? Did you try to send it back to FOX? I would do so, but probably I will wait till season ends to not miss too much ride days I'm curious what is the percentage of this jamming problem for external routing, as I've mentioned earlier that polish FOX supplier wrote that nobody reports such a problem which points to fact that it is a faulty dropper and should be replaced/fixed under warranty?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 15, 2013)

WoodstockMTB said:


> Yeah, mine started gunking up on a damp, but not wet ride. just enough dirt kicked up into the unit to not let the cable return to its position. Big PITA


Also had the issue where the external actuator jams at the slightest sign of mud. I sent it back after it jammed on the first ever ride and once "fixed" under warranty it did the same on the next wet ride. I can't help thinking the external one was an afterthought as all the new frames have internal cable routing and they didn't bother testing it outside a Californian summer.. Currently waiting to get it back but not convinced they've fixed anything (apart from the other issue where it won't return to full travel which they're saying is my fault for reasons I don't fully understand).


----------



## Simplemind (Jul 17, 2006)

Well, I have a 9 mo old Transfer and it has started to refuse going down (okay, don't go there). Called service and they said "we don't get these complaints", so return it.

From what I read here, you can return it, but that won't guarantee that it won't do it again. Anyone have similar experience with returned posts?


----------



## merlin01 (Feb 28, 2010)

I was considering one of these but the 1 year warranty and not user serviceable have me looking elsewhere.


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

merlin01 said:


> I was considering one of these but the 1 year warranty and not user serviceable have me looking elsewhere.


If you buy it in the EU, by law they have a minimum of 2 years warranty.
But like you, the no serviceable at home drove me away to the Revive.


----------



## BeansandPeas (Oct 9, 2017)

WoodstockMTB said:


> Yeah, mine started gunking up on a damp, but not wet ride. just enough dirt kicked up into the unit to not let the cable return to its position. Big PITA


i've had the same problem.

after a super muddy and wed ride the black rotating actuator thingy that the cable connects to on the transfer shaft wouldn't lock out. i could manually push it into the lock position but it wasn't working with the handlebar lever.

i disassembled it and cleaned all the mud. then i sprayed into the silver circular rotating piece in the shaft some regular wd40. (The silver circular piece that has a rectangle and circle embossed on it for the black actuator to grip onto). after cleaning it it, i was able to rotate it freely with my finger, no resistance. i thought it must be broken because i expected it to be spring loaded or something to return to the lock position.

i hooked it all back up and it was working properly again. i dont understand how the lock mechanism works. must be a vacuum or something, because the lock position isn't a default that it goes to under no resistance from the lever cable...

the design allows for dirt to get in and ruin the mechanism, its pretty stupid. wont be buying another externally routed transfer that's for sure. it should be housed to prevent dirt getting in.

from now on once it gets wet and muddy i'll just head home and not adjust my seat position until i've cleaned the actuator


----------



## driftertom (May 27, 2007)

Well.....only got a month out of this turd. 

Decided to replace my reverb because I figured at two years I was on borrowed time. In fairness, it was probably the 5th reverb that was sent to me for warranty. However, it seemed they finally got that one right. 

On to the fox. I put on the factory 31.6 internal 150mm post on 9/11. Went for a one mile test ride prior to leaving for a 10 day BC trip. Rode the **** out of it for 10 days, and only issue was that it had more play than my buddies older model. Since being home it has maybe five rides on it and it sinks at top of the stroke and will not return from dropped one mm. If you actuate the WT lever, you can manually pull up the seat and then will stay(minus the squish). 

Super disappointed with this piece of junk. Glad I saved my reverb. Pretty sure that none of the reverbs **** the bed this fast.


----------



## a_double (Apr 14, 2013)

I just installed a brand new 2018 Factory 30.9 125. Can only get 2 n-m on the seatpost clamp before it starts binding.


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

Transfer post servicing instructions are now online.


----------



## cgdibble (Jul 11, 2015)

I am at 1000miles with mine and it has not had a single issue. I am still on the same cable as well, and it doesn't appear in bad shape at all. 

I am on a '17 Performance 125mm.


----------



## bigkat273 (Jan 16, 2008)

Rick Draper said:


> Transfer post servicing instructions are now online.


Got a link?

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmmh (Jan 13, 2008)

a_double said:


> I just installed a brand new 2018 Factory 30.9 125. Can only get 2 n-m on the seatpost clamp before it starts binding.


How much insertion do you have? My 30.9 100mm post would also bind at ~120mm insertion. Fox was aware of the issue and I sent it in for service. It came back mostly fixed (added additional support around the clamping area) and would no longer slip into the seat tube when I rode but I still had to be careful of too much clamping force to prevent binding.


----------



## a_double (Apr 14, 2013)

bmmh said:


> How much insertion do you have? My 30.9 100mm post would also bind at ~120mm insertion. Fox was aware of the issue and I sent it in for service. It came back mostly fixed (added additional support around the clamping area) and would no longer slip into the seat tube when I rode but I still had to be careful of too much clamping force to prevent binding.


This much of the post is showing (looking at branding from rear):

T
R
A
N

Well above minimum but I don't want to remove the post to measure. My plan is to ride it and incrementally tighten down on the clamp. Rode it yesterday and no problems with post slipping in tube. Hopefully the action will break it in a little.

Someone suggested that too much carbon paste can increase binding. In other words, binding increases proportionally to the amount of carbon paste used. What do you think about this statement?


----------



## wytemike21 (Jul 10, 2015)

bigkat273 said:


> Got a link?
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


I looked pretty hard couldn't find it

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmmh (Jan 13, 2008)

a_double said:


> This much of the post is showing (looking at branding from rear):
> 
> T
> R
> ...


Mine was closer to the bottom of the E so you do seem to have decent insertion. In my case there was no relation to carbon paste and binding but rather too much clamping force around a weaker area of the post. Carbon paste should only allow you to have less clamping force which is what you want and most of the excess gets scraped off before entering the seat tube anyhow.


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

a_double said:


> This much of the post is showing (looking at branding from rear):
> 
> T
> R
> ...


I'd consider trying a different clamp. I have Thomson on mine.


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

+1 for Thomson.


----------



## Paranoid_Android (Oct 11, 2006)

Has anyone had an issue where the post won’t stay down? It wants to extend out fully and won’t lock at ANY position. That’s what mine has started doing. It seems more like an issue with cable/lever/mechanism at the base of the post. So I remove the post, check and replace the cable, but I can’t see any issue. Once installed it works fine but after I leave the bike for any period between rides it happens again. I’ve tried leaving it with the post up and with it down, but with anything longer than a day the issue returns. So weird!


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

scotch ale


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

Paranoid_Android said:


> Has anyone had an issue where the post won't stay down? It wants to extend out fully and won't lock at ANY position. That's what mine has started doing. It seems more like an issue with cable/lever/mechanism at the base of the post. So I remove the post, check and replace the cable, but I can't see any issue. Once installed it works fine but after I leave the bike for any period between rides it happens again. I've tried leaving it with the post up and with it down, but with anything longer than a day the issue returns. So weird!


Try giving your line more slack.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

rondre3000 said:


> Try giving your line more slack.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


That's my thought also


----------



## StumpyandhisBike (Jun 26, 2012)

Paranoid_Android said:


> Has anyone had an issue where the post won't stay down? It wants to extend out fully and won't lock at ANY position. That's what mine has started doing. It seems more like an issue with cable/lever/mechanism at the base of the post. So I remove the post, check and replace the cable, but I can't see any issue. Once installed it works fine but after I leave the bike for any period between rides it happens again. I've tried leaving it with the post up and with it down, but with anything longer than a day the issue returns. So weird!


This is the first time I've visited this thread. Looking around as I have had some undesirable performance toward the end of the summer into this fall.

I have a '17 Performance Transfer Post I bought about a year ago with an original style Wolftooth remote. I have noticed mine will extend up slightly over a period of time. I have tried reducing cable tension, but this also reduces performance causing a bit of lag in reaction in both directions.

I also have noticed the fork requiring a bit more effort than I think should be required to get it to drop. This is inconsistent though as sometimes it drops no problem. Other times it takes a shimmy and a hammer action from my rear to get it to initiate.

Lastly, the post had a very little bit of torsional play from day one. It certainly has more now.

All that said, it does work, it has never failed, it just doesn't work as good as my Reverb's that I've had in the past. I was one of those rare cases where we have had two reverbs in the stable with zero issues over the last 3-4 years on them and both of those were used purchases. If it wasn't for the fact that I needed a smaller diameter post for my current bike I would have kept my old post.

Obviously I need some servicing. Seems the '18 updates with a rebuild will solve most of my complaints, but man, this post is only a year old.

2017 Transfer Seatpost Rebuild (Internal) | Bike Help Center | FOX


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

StumpyandhisBike said:


> This is the first time I've visited this thread. Looking around as I have had some undesirable performance toward the end of the summer into this fall.
> 
> I have a '17 Performance Transfer Post I bought about a year ago with an original style Wolftooth remote. I have noticed mine will extend up slightly over a period of time. I have tried reducing cable tension, but this also reduces performance causing a bit of lag in reaction in both directions.
> 
> ...


Think of it as Karma for having Reverbs that worked. :thumbsup:


----------



## birdrider (Jan 13, 2015)

My post has exploded twice now. Fox Transfer 150 factory. It slowly stops working then spews hydraulic fluid all over the inside of the frame. Anyone had similar issues.


----------



## TuTone T (Dec 12, 2012)

birdrider said:


> My post has exploded twice now. Fox Transfer 150 factory. It slowly stops working then spews hydraulic fluid all over the inside of the frame. Anyone had similar issues.


Nope, How did you fix it the first time?


----------



## birdrider (Jan 13, 2015)

TuTone T said:


> Nope, How did you fix it the first time?


 I sent it in for warranty. Not sure if it was replaced or just repaired.


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

birdrider said:


> My post has exploded twice now. Fox Transfer 150 factory. It slowly stops working then spews hydraulic fluid all over the inside of the frame. Anyone had similar issues.


Nope. Approximately 13-1400 miles on mine with absolutely no issues.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wytemike21 (Jul 10, 2015)

rondre3000 said:


> Nope. Approximately 13-1400 miles on mine with absolutely no issues.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Same here

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paranoid_Android (Oct 11, 2006)

So this is what my issue was. The post has dropped its fluid and corroded the whole mechanism at the base. It literally broke off just sliding the post out of the frame.

So Fox only has a 12 month warranty? That's terrible for an expensive product.


----------



## dtheo (Sep 18, 2005)

*broken lever clamp*

I just did the exact same to my remote clamp. What junk. 
I contacted Fox for a replacement clamp as the lever is fine, but they said I have to buy the whole thing. Has anyone found an alternative clamp mount that works? Currently I have the bottom part of the clamp JB welded to a griplock and it seems fine, but I would like to find an actual replacement other than glue











lmcfarlin said:


> I definitely think complaints, in general, will come from a vocal minority. People who encounter problems with a product, especially one that costs more than a couple hundred dollars, tend to be vocal about it. People who don't encounter problems are too busy riding. I'm still optimistic that my post will get worked out. I haven't had a chance to use the new Factory 150 I bought (and obviously I was optimistic enough to pay for a second one) since breaking the remote clamp. Nonetheless, the clamping hardware on the 1x remote is notably cheap. The 2x remote is far more robust and I don't see why they couldn't have used a bigger hinge on the 1x.
> 
> In the image I pasted here, you can see the 2x on top, my broken 1x on the bottom (just the clamp) and a penny to illustrate size. The broken metal part of the 1x hinge hardware can be twisted with your fingers.
> 
> ...


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

Paranoid_Android said:


> So this is what my issue was. The post has dropped its fluid and corroded the whole mechanism at the base. It literally broke off just sliding the post out of the frame.
> 
> So Fox only has a 12 month warranty? That's terrible for an expensive product.


Woah dude that is ****. I live in Australia and if that happened to me I'd be going straight to the ACCC to make a consumer complaint. I don't know if there's something similar in the country you live in? Generally if a company (Fox) hears the ACCC is involved they'll replace the product for you asap.



dtheo said:


> I just did the exact same to my remote clamp. What junk.
> I contacted Fox for a replacement clamp as the lever is fine, but they said I have to buy the whole thing. Has anyone found an alternative clamp mount that works? Currently I have the bottom part of the clamp JB welded to a griplock and it seems fine, but I would like to find an actual replacement other than glue
> 
> View attachment 1170638


Yep, I hate to sound pessimistic but it's only a matter of time before that happens to everyones. The Wolftooth remote is a solid choice, cheaper than the Fox POS too. I honestly believe that Fox offered that crap (sold separately at an inflated price) as a way to recoup costs so they could offer the post itself for a "low price."


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

The Bontrager Dropline remote is a solid replacement as well. Fairly cheap and easy to find. If I have a issue with my Fox remote I have one on hand that will go on.


I haven't had any issues with my Kashima Transfer post.


----------



## strikeir13 (Sep 23, 2009)

Has anyone used their Transfer in <10 deg F temps? I have a Thomson now but the lower temperature limit is 4 F. I may not be riding a ton at those temps, but my bike is stored outside in a shed which will definitely see sub-zero F temps, so I'm curious if the Transfer has any temperature limit or suggested range. I haven't been able to find any Fox documentation on temperature ranges.


----------



## greddyvox (Jun 23, 2011)

I posted earlier in this thread about having trouble with my external Fox transfer dropper post, due to dirt and mud likely clogging up the exposed acutuator mechanism and causing sticky return at the lever.

The problem was partially resolved with some lube at the rotating mechanism, but it came back again and to a worse extent. The dropper would rise slowly, and not always top out with a klunk, because it was holding back a few mm of travel. 

While trying to lube the actuator again, this time I tried undoing the 2mm allen nut to really clean out the gunk in there. Then, I rounded off the nut... Woe is me.

I likely will be looking for another dropper post soon, in the meantime falling back on my KS Lev

Just a warning to those who are considering the externally routed Transfer. The internal routed one is definitely still a top pick if it suits your frame.


----------



## kgorman (Apr 14, 2005)

I read this entire thread... '17 Performance. On return back up it sticks 1/2 way up. I tired to loosen the seat collar bolt and that didn't help, then I sprayed with lube and tried giving more slack. Nada.

Any tips? I only have 20 rides on this post. Also, how on earth do you get it out? Pull the cable all the way through the frame?


----------



## wytemike21 (Jul 10, 2015)

kgorman said:


> I read this entire thread... '17 Performance. On return back up it sticks 1/2 way up. I tired to loosen the seat collar bolt and that didn't help, then I sprayed with lube and tried giving more slack. Nada.
> 
> Any tips? I only have 20 rides on this post. Also, how on earth do you get it out? Pull the cable all the way through the frame?


All you have to do is push some of the slack housing from the front of the bike into the bike and pull the post up out of the frame. I would test outside of the frame to start eliminating variables.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

You need to pull the cable up enough to disconnect it off the bottom of the post. My Slash I just pull!the lever and cut the cable ties, takes 2 minutes.


----------



## kgorman (Apr 14, 2005)

Is there a procedure for getting a post to unstuck so it goes up and down all the way easily as opposed to full rebuild ?


----------



## DrEndoBars (Oct 16, 2017)

useport80 said:


> aside from return speed, what are the changes between 2017 and 2018?


Hello.

Regarding the earlier question on 2017 vs 2018 model differences...

Check out ridefox web site for 2017 to 2018 upgrade kit info. There is the text from their site.....

You may update your 2017 Transfer Seatpost to match the specifications of the 2018+ Transfer Seatposts. Updating your 2017 Transfer Seatpost will lower the internal pressure and improve oil flow during actuation for reduced force required to initiate a drop. The addition of the MY18+ bushings and bottom-out bumper also reduce noise and play.

Updating to match the 2018+ specifications involves the replacement of additional parts beyond the Spool Valve and Piston assemblies that are replaced during a normal rebuild.

To update your 2017 Transfer Seatpost you must install the correct 2018 Push Rod and Shaft Lug for your seatpost (available for purchase from FOX) in addition to the 2018+ Transfer Seatpost Rebuild Kit (PN: 803-01-253). This update involves an IFP pressure reduction from the 400psi used in 2017 to the new 275psi spec used for 2018+. You will also need to install the 2018+ Transfer Seatpost Rebuild kit using the 2018+ Service Procedure found here: 2018 Transfer Seatpost Rebuild (External) »


----------



## Rattus (Feb 6, 2006)

My Wife just got a 2018 Genius Contessa with 125mm Fox Transfer dropper, not sure if hers is the 2017 or 2018 post I suppose we will find out if it has any issues.

We both ride with seat bags for our spare tube and tools and have explored all other options but not found a better way to carry our gear.

On my Reverb dropper I use their Enduro height collar to limit my drop so I don't scuff my seat bag on the tyre.

Is there a similar product from Fox for thier Transfer post? I have searched and not found one so I guess not.
Alternatively is there a way to imit the travel internally? probably only need to stop the last 10mm or so of travel.

I know getting a 100mm travel post instead would be an option, but that's too expensive, hopefully there is a cheaper way.


----------



## gocat (Feb 27, 2012)

Rattus said:


> My Wife just got a 2018 Genius Contessa with 125mm Fox Transfer dropper, not sure if hers is the 2017 or 2018 post I suppose we will find out if it has any issues.
> 
> We both ride with seat bags for our spare tube and tools and have explored all other options but not found a better way to carry our gear.
> 
> ...


I take it a hydropack wasn't an option? Everything goes in my hydropack.


----------



## Rattus (Feb 6, 2006)

Naaah we only want to use packs for our longest most isolated rides.


----------



## wytemike21 (Jul 10, 2015)

Rattus said:


> Naaah we only want to use packs for our longest most isolated rides.


Use a specialized swat bottle holder, it can carry small tools, a tube and co2 and the mtb xc box

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/mtb-xc-box/p/130105?color=234994-130105

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TwoTone (Jul 5, 2011)

Rattus said:


> My Wife just got a 2018 Genius Contessa with 125mm Fox Transfer dropper, not sure if hers is the 2017 or 2018 post I suppose we will find out if it has any issues.
> 
> We both ride with seat bags for our spare tube and tools and have explored all other options but not found a better way to carry our gear.
> 
> ...


Why wouldn't you just get a frame bag? Looking at that frame it has plenty of space. I have one on my Ripley, love it.









This guy makes custom ones- Alpine Threadworks Ltd.: About


----------



## Marc Lindarets (Feb 24, 2015)

Rattus said:


> My Wife just got a 2018 Genius Contessa with 125mm Fox Transfer dropper, not sure if hers is the 2017 or 2018 post I suppose we will find out if it has any issues.
> 
> We both ride with seat bags for our spare tube and tools and have explored all other options but not found a better way to carry our gear.
> 
> ...


Rattus,
We (Wolf Tooth) actually make a doodad for just that. The Valais 25 can be used to keep saddle bags off of the post as well as to limit travel. It's one of your less-expensive options and made right here in Albuquerque. We sell a lot to shops looking to put bags on their rental and demo fleets.








The Transfer requires the 26mm version (25.26).

A few companies use them as a basis for their bikepacking bags as well.


----------



## wytemike21 (Jul 10, 2015)

Maybe it's just me but if I had a dropper, I wouldn't want to put things in the way that prevent it from dropping...just me though...

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbcracken (Aug 12, 2006)

I use a Speedsleev Ranger as my saddle bag on my Tallboy. I've had it on for about 1,500 miles this year. No rattling nor dropped. I really like it for short local trips with a waterbottle.
Speedsleev Ranger | Speedsleev

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

wytemike21 said:


> Maybe it's just me but if I had a dropper, I wouldn't want to put things in the way that prevent it from dropping...just me though...
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


+ bazillions.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rattus (Feb 6, 2006)

Marc Lindarets said:


> Rattus,
> We (Wolf Tooth) actually make a doodad for just that. The Valais 25 can be used to keep saddle bags off of the post as well as to limit travel. It's one of your less-expensive options and made right here in Albuquerque. We sell a lot to shops looking to put bags on their rental and demo fleets.
> 
> View attachment 1174077
> ...


Thanks for that Marc, exactly what we are looking for, unfortunately is seems all Australian stockists are sold out of the 26mm one so I have registered for notification of restock at mountainbikesdirect.com.au

Thanks to others who offered different bag solutions, I did look at them but we will see how the collar goes for now.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

wytemike21 said:


> Maybe it's just me but if I had a dropper, I wouldn't want to put things in the way that prevent it from dropping...just me though...


FWIW: Rockshox has collar that clamps on the stanchion and will limit travel of a Reverb.


----------



## Marc Lindarets (Feb 24, 2015)

Rattus,

You bet! We do ship directly (and they're in stock at Amazon), but if Australia is anything like the UK duty- and fee-wise, it'll be easier to wait for MTB Direct to get some back in.

Marc


----------



## Cimber (Jan 1, 2016)

Anyone have any trouble with these not working to well in cold temps? Im talking 0-20 degrees. Mine worked for the first mile, then stopped working. Would not lock out at the top. It was 5 deg outside. Any ideas on how to fix this?


----------



## matt.s67 (Nov 4, 2016)

If anyone is interested, I'll be selling a brand new 2018 Transfer, 31.6mm 125mm drop with the lever for a pretty reasonable price.


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

Had this happen today and it was only the second time I installed it....smh









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## wytemike21 (Jul 10, 2015)

Cimber said:


> Anyone have any trouble with these not working to well in cold temps? Im talking 0-20 degrees. Mine worked for the first mile, then stopped working. Would not lock out at the top. It was 5 deg outside. Any ideas on how to fix this?


I was out in 20 deg last nite and often rode colder with no issues

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

Hey all, happy new year! I hope everyone had a nice break over Christmas 

Question time... Does anyone elses post make clicking noise when the lever is pushed all the way in? Mine has been doing it since new and I've lived with it until now but it's starting to piss me off. Any suggestions would be much appreciated. The cable is properly tensioned with no play in the lever.

Here's a quick and dirty video of it:


----------



## teK-- (Dec 3, 2011)

bataleon said:


> Hey all, happy new year. I hope everyone had a nice break over Christmas
> 
> Question time... Does anyone elses post make clicking noise when the lever is pushed all the way in? Mine has been doing it since new and I've lived with it until now. It's starting to piss me off though. Any ideas?
> 
> Here's a quick and dirty video of it:


Yeah mine does it. I just avoid pushing the lever all the way on as it's not necessary.


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

True. Ok thanks mate, I'll do as suggested :thumbsup:


----------



## Uly (Aug 18, 2009)

bataleon said:


> Hey all, happy new year! I hope everyone had a nice break over Christmas
> 
> Question time... Does anyone elses post make clicking noise when the lever is pushed all the way in? Mine has been doing it since new and I've lived with it until now but it's starting to piss me off. Any suggestions would be much appreciated. The cable is properly tensioned with no play in the lever.
> 
> Here's a quick and dirty video of it:


Yes, but only if I press all the way, which I don't do.


----------



## TuTone T (Dec 12, 2012)

yeti575inCA said:


> Had this happen today and it was only the second time I installed it....smh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That cable actuation point seems to be a definite weak point of this post. Those thin aluminum tangs are just not robust enough.


----------



## Ksanman (Feb 15, 2016)

Cimber said:


> Anyone have any trouble with these not working to well in cold temps? Im talking 0-20 degrees. Mine worked for the first mile, then stopped working. Would not lock out at the top. It was 5 deg outside. Any ideas on how to fix this?


I had trouble during winter riding 0-32 degrees before the snow. The post would work fine once it warmed up or I got the bike inside my house. I just assumed it was the cold...


----------



## katko (Aug 6, 2008)

I have experienced the freezing temperature issue on my Transfer internal, the release mechanism does not work properly at -2°C and lower. When I push the lever, the mechanism sticks at the bottom and makes the post fully open, so it drops under my weight but goes back up again...I consider using a small spring to help with pulling the cable and the mechanism back up...anyone have a better idea?


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

You could try some grease for low temps on the pivot, also check if your cable donsn't have any tight turn that's causing some extra friction on the cable. But even than your idea seems to be your best option, but put some grease on that pivot either way.


----------



## PeterG (Mar 11, 2004)

katko said:


> I have experienced the freezing temperature issue on my Transfer internal, the release mechanism does not work properly at -2°C and lower. When I push the lever, the mechanism sticks at the bottom and makes the post fully open, so it drops under my weight but goes back up again...I consider using a small spring to help with pulling the cable and the mechanism back up...anyone have a better idea?


You can do that, if there is enough space to accomodate compressed spring. I tried to do similar solution on my i950 years ago, but there was no space, so did it in different way.


----------



## lozi (Sep 20, 2013)

yeti575inCA said:


> Had this happen today and it was only the second time I installed it....smh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you email Fox? What did they say?
Just happened to me today.


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

lozi said:


> Did you email Fox? What did they say?
> Just happened to me today.
> View attachment 1183463


They replaced under warranty....

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## slacker607 (May 25, 2005)

a_double said:


> I just installed a brand new 2018 Factory 30.9 125. Can only get 2 n-m on the seatpost clamp before it starts binding.


I had the same issue. We sent the first one back and found the replacement had the same issue. Ended up using a thomson seat post clamp and it solved the binding problem.


----------



## slacker607 (May 25, 2005)

Cimber said:


> Anyone have any trouble with these not working to well in cold temps? Im talking 0-20 degrees. Mine worked for the first mile, then stopped working. Would not lock out at the top. It was 5 deg outside. Any ideas on how to fix this?


I heard if you remove the spanner cap under the seat clamp there is a schrader valve. Hook up a shock pump and add a few psi. This will void the warranty but I heard it solves the return issue at low temps.


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

slacker607 said:


> I heard if you remove the spanner cap under the seat clamp there is a schrader valve. Hook up a shock pump and add a few psi. This will void the warranty but I heard it solves the return issue at low temps.


I would advise not touching anything under the seat clamp on a transfer.


----------



## dsnewman (Mar 17, 2018)

My Fox Transfer stopped working today. Bike purchased 2.5 months ago. Only about 8 rides on the thing and now dropper won't rise more than an inch or so. Appears to have lost its charge. Super disappointed.

By reading this thread and a few others this seems common.

Anyone know the turnaround time on getting the dropper fixed from Fox?


----------



## Lojack (Feb 16, 2018)

Mine was defective when brand new. Got a free shipping label from Fox, sent it in (from Seattle) and it was back at my door 5 days later. It has performed flawlessly for the last 15 months since then.


----------



## xc71 (Dec 24, 2008)

My YEP dropper died so I picked up a 2018 Transfer. Before ordering a Wolftooth remote I thought I'd try it with my YEP remote. I have an MCL issue with my left thumb at times so I set this up to use with my Index finger. It works awesome for me and has a very short lever throw. Works even better on the Fox dropper. On my YEP when you pulled the lever it either worked or it didn't in regards to cable tension, one cool thing about the Fox is you can adjust how fast it returns fine tuning the cable tension - not a fan of the ball buster droppers.
I lightened up my YEP dropper a decent amount and was able to use all the same parts on the FOX taking some weight off of it. Carbon lower cradle, POP upper yokes and Ti bolts. Went from 481 grams to 424 grams.
The bottom of the dropper where the cable mounts looks like cheap pot metal where guys have had corrosion issues, I coated the entire area in grease. Other than that I am very impressed with the Transfer - hopefully its reliable.


----------



## stinkydogfart (Mar 12, 2018)

So I’ve read most of this thread and have noticed a few others with possibly the same problem I’m experiencing. I’m working on my buddy’s brand new Scott Genius 920. It came with the fox transfer dropper. After rectifying numerous build issues with the bike (came from the shop that way), I noticed the post wouldn’t fully extend when clamped into the frame. It was fine when not clamped or fully torqued down. The torque spec on the clamp that came on the carbon frame bike says 4Nm. I figured out that if I only tighten the clamp to 3Nm the problem doesn’t exist. 

From what I’ve read other people have solved this with aftermarket clamps like Thomson? Any suggestions? Anyone else riding a new Scott with a Fox Transfer?


----------



## bataleon (Jun 28, 2015)

stinkydogfart said:


> So I've read most of this thread and have noticed a few others with possibly the same problem I'm experiencing. I'm working on my buddy's brand new Scott Genius 920. It came with the fox transfer dropper. After rectifying numerous build issues with the bike (came from the shop that way), I noticed the post wouldn't fully extend when clamped into the frame. It was fine when not clamped or fully torqued down. The torque spec on the clamp that came on the carbon frame bike says 4Nm. I figured out that if I only tighten the clamp to 3Nm the problem doesn't exist.
> 
> From what I've read other people have solved this with aftermarket clamps like Thomson? Any suggestions? Anyone else riding a new Scott with a Fox Transfer?


Hey mate, I'm not on a Scott, I'm on an Aluminium Trek Stache but I've had perfect results using the Thomson collar torqued to 2.8Nm. No slipping (165lb in my birthday suit) and the post rises as it should.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

zuuds said:


> Yikes, I just purchased a 2017 Transfer thinking it was a great deal, I thought there were no changes from 2017 to 2018. Now I'm thinking I should return it and spend a few more bucks for a 2018 model, to avoid problems down the road...


This is a fatal flaw with many posts/frames combos and droppers in general. Even with friction paste, you have to compromise one or the other, either the security of the post in general, in terms of slipping and turning, or the action of the post, in terms of return. There isn't a great solution for this at this time. I suspect we are going to see more development/standards with dropper posts to eventually design this issue out. Until then, there are some that work better in this respect, but few if any that really "solve" the issue.


----------



## CliffEN (Aug 2, 2010)

I bought a new 2018 Transfer external post a couple of months ago and installed it on my 2013 Yeti SB95C. The installation was so easy and I was stoked with how well it worked. Then I noticed that it was slipping into the seat tube. I was very careful to not over-torque the clamp and used carbon paste when I installed it. I tried a slightly taller seatpost clamp (a Salsa Liplock). It still seemed to slip. I read that someone on this chain was using a clamp by Woodman that was 20mm tall with 2 screws. I ordered and installed one last week. I have ridden the bike using the post constantly in some rugged terrain twice since installation and the post has not budged at all. I appreciate the help here, again.


----------



## Tabby (Nov 11, 2013)

My new bike runs a Transfer performance,second day I rode and it isn't working. I think the problem could be the lever,running the stock one
I am thinking in swapping it for the Wolftooth o Bikeyoke. What do you think is better?
Thanks


----------



## rondre3000 (May 29, 2009)

Confirm the issue before swapping parts. Nothing sucks more than a new set up with the same issues.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CliffEN (Aug 2, 2010)

It does not seem very likely that the lever is the problem with the post not working, though. As long as the lever is pulling the cable the dropper should work Does it work when it's not installed on the bike?

I bought the Wolftooth instead of the Fox. I like it very much.


----------



## Tabby (Nov 11, 2013)

Problem solved. The thing was, when you pushed the lever, it was loose, no action 
Mechanic has changed an internal part from the post, don’t know exactly what
Now the cable is tightened and is working


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Longer blog post coming next week, but yeah... the Thomson seatpost collar solved my too tight-sticky/too-loose slippy problem like nobody's business.

I used to not be able to get through a ride without it slipping. This past weekend, first ride with the Thomson, hours of enduro'ing in nasty conditions and not a mm outta place.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Post is up:

Bad Idea Racing: Slips sliding...


----------



## 434Mtbiker (May 18, 2009)

At step 11, what would you think about inserting a post of some sort in there and tapping from the bottom, simulating the fox tool (that I can't seem to find available to purchase)?


----------



## TheUnknownRider (Oct 2, 2015)

For anyone else this happens to, this bottom end cap attachment part was updated in 2018 and is easily replaced. It's normally threaded and just screws in/out of the bottom; now Part No. 825-07-002-KIT and is in stock at all the usual bike parts places for around $45 shipped. The side arms are much thicker now and the rebuild service link shows how easy it is to remove. 









https://www.ridefox.com/fox17/help.php?m=bike&id=774



yeti575inCA said:


> Had this happen today and it was only the second time I installed it....smh


----------



## TheUnknownRider (Oct 2, 2015)

I was curious if anyone fully did their own 2018 upgrade on their 2017 post yet? I see some discussion about it, but am wondering how feasible it is to get all those tools vs fudging it on your own vs. sending it to someone else?


----------



## TheUnknownRider (Oct 2, 2015)

Ok then, anyone know of any place other than Fox offering service or rebuilding?


----------



## Dagonger (Dec 8, 2011)

TheUnknownRider said:


> Ok then, anyone know of any place other than Fox offering service or rebuilding?


Contact Michael at Fullflow Suspension, Auburn CA. Top notch and quick..

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## TheUnknownRider (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks for that. Was hoping there might be some place closer to TX, but shipping it is no biggie. It’s just for future consideration when my 2017 needs service to go ahead and get it updated then.


----------



## Istvan Adorjan (Feb 15, 2015)

I've just bought a 2019 Fox Transfer Performance external post. As you can see in this video I've shot, the cable stop under the pulley actuator has some side-to-side play (the small fixing bolt is tightened to spec)




Is this normal, the way it is designed?

There are some small aesthetic defects on the saddle clamping plates too: a few scratches in the black paint, though no burrs, the surface is smooth. It is clearly brand new, never used, so I guess this is how it came from the factory. Is this common or should I bother sending it back for inspection and possibly replacement (it could take a couple of weeks, so I'm not too keen on doing that, unless this is clearly a defect)


----------



## Didzy2009 (Jan 18, 2009)

does anybody else's transfer click when the levers pressed in? mine does it on a 2018 (latest version only 5 months old) rather annoying, clicks sometimes 2 times as the levers pressed in to get the seat down (don't think it does it on the way up), not the end of the world, my mates gonna have a look as he thinks he can sort it out

I actually tested the actuator on the bottom of the post by hand and it makes the click just pulling that with no cable in, so somethings not quite right internally? 

I surely cant be the only one whose experienced this. its on a wolftooth lever, but also did it on a fox lever I had before too


----------



## TheUnknownRider (Oct 2, 2015)

Well if you go to my thread post further above, the bottom actuator assembly just screws into the bottom of the housing. I have a 2017 Transfer that I bought used and because of the way the seller boxed it up the old style actuator was broken during shipping. When I unscrewed the old one it didn’t have much grease (just some), either on the threads where it screws into the bottom of the post housing or or where the cable actuator arm engages the actuator rod in the gas cartridge. My suggestion would be to take it off, clean, and regrease all those points and the re-evaluate the situation. In that thread post there’s a link to the fox transfer rebuild page and unthreading the actuator assembly from the post housing is right at the beginning of the rebuild procedure. Hope that helps.


----------



## rybrentd (Nov 22, 2010)

So I have a 2017 external 150 mm fox transfer that I am thinking about sending in for service because of these 2 main issues:

1. The post only actually has 140mm of travel. It clunks out on extending fully but sometimes I have to manually pull it up (still only 140 mm). Should I be getting a full 150mm of travel or did the engineers that work at maxxis help design this seatpost? I never really measured it when I got it but I just noticed that recently.
2. Even when removing the post and manually turning the actuator on the post it still doesn't return to full travel in addition to having a lot of slop in the post now.

Any insight on this? I can't get a response from fox except to get a service RA. Other than that the post has worked beautifully although I will vouch for the terrible design of the fox lever (wish I bought the wolftooth!). It really should have a return spring on it instead of relying on the seatpost actuator to push the cable back through. I have done a full rebuild on my reverb but have no idea what is going on inside this seatpost.


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

Mine has the same play, had to take the cable out to get it to wiggle.. hasn't had any effect and is still going strong after 2-3 years... can't remember but I got it when they first released them.



Istvan Adorjan said:


> I've just bought a 2019 Fox Transfer Performance external post. As you can see in this video I've shot, the cable stop under the pulley actuator has some side-to-side play (the small fixing bolt is tightened to spec)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheUnknownRider (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

how do folk find the transfer in terms of slippage? the seat post clamp torque spec seems to be up to 7nM which is pretty darn tight - I have had issues with Thomson's slipping in a ti frame ....anyone have any info? I'm thinking of updating an older bike wit the external cabled transfer....


----------



## Istvan Adorjan (Feb 15, 2015)

Ray Lee said:


> Mine has the same play, had to take the cable out to get it to wiggle.. hasn't had any effect and is still going strong after 2-3 years... can't remember but I got it when they first released them.


Thanks. Fox have also confirmed that it's designed that way  I haven't installed it yet, but I guess once the cable is there to exert some tension, it won't be an issue


----------



## rybrentd (Nov 22, 2010)

dRjOn said:


> how do folk find the transfer in terms of slippage? the seat post clamp torque spec seems to be up to 7nM which is pretty darn tight - I have had issues with Thomson's slipping in a ti frame ....anyone have any info? I'm thinking of updating an older bike wit the external cabled transfer....


I looked at their user spec (I have an external transfer as well) and it says 5.1 - 7.3 N*m. I have mine at 6 N*m and it has never slipped and the seatpost has a slight film of grease on it. I haven't ever really needed to use friction paste on a dropper post but I do weigh 165 lbs so there is that.


----------



## wytemike21 (Jul 10, 2015)

I haven't had any slip issues at about 170 geared. The post has a surface that is rough in the outside that I believe helps prevent slipping. I have a carbon frame and have always worried about over torquing so I have always just tightened to "feels pretty tight". I do not use carbon grip paste.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## dRjOn (Feb 18, 2004)

thanks guys! that's reassuring!


----------



## TheUnknownRider (Oct 2, 2015)

Not sure about other dropper posts, but the on the Fox Transfer the actual post housing assembly is contained within an outer sleeve housing that the seat tube clamps onto.


----------



## Rick Draper (Dec 1, 2009)

The 175mm Fox Transfer is about to hit the market!


----------



## northvanguy (Sep 24, 2010)

Which means Race Face will be next... Which is annoying because I just accepted a 150mm warranty Turbine R to replace my POS Turbine 175mm


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

rybrentd said:


> So I have a 2017 external 150 mm fox transfer that I am thinking about sending in for service because of these 2 main issues:
> 
> 1. The post only actually has 140mm of travel. It clunks out on extending fully but sometimes I have to manually pull it up (still only 140 mm). Should I be getting a full 150mm of travel or did the engineers that work at maxxis help design this seatpost? I never really measured it when I got it but I just noticed that recently.
> 2. Even when removing the post and manually turning the actuator on the post it still doesn't return to full travel in addition to having a lot of slop in the post now.
> ...


I just had my LBS order me a 125mm external. When we installed it, we had the same issue. It wouldn't fully return. We had to pull it up to reach the top. I have Transfers on my other bikes, including an external, and this one seems to have less charge pressure. Luckily, since I was at the LBS, we took it out and they're going to contact FOX about it.


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

Trying to decide between this post and the OneUp post. My main concern is which one performs the best overall and especially in the COLD? The post needs to work when temps get below freezing or around 20 degrees. Wondering if this is also a function, or in part, of the lever being used? Any cold temp users out there willing to comment? THnx!


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

NH Mtbiker said:


> Trying to decide between this post and the OneUp post. My main concern is which one performs the best overall and especially in the COLD? The post needs to work when temps get below freezing or around 20 degrees. Wondering if this is also a function, or in part, of the lever being used? Any cold temp users out there willing to comment? THnx!


The Transfer performs flawlessly in the cold. Not sure about the OneUp.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Only issue with my Transfer in the cold was my cable froze up a few times. I just put a bit of oil on it and its been fine. I've ridden in low teens single digits a few times with it.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Spent all last winter on a Transfer in WI down to about -5f and it was flawless.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Soooo, anyone have issue with their post coming up but stopping short? I can grab it when it sticks and pull it up the rest of the way. I can notice it goin down if I move it by hand as well. It seems to have a sticky spot about 1 inch from the top of its travel. Just started yesterday and my post is about 2 years old now. I haven't touched anything to do with the post in months but it was a solid 40*f warmer than its been.


----------



## Ksanman (Feb 15, 2016)

When I had that problem, it was because the seat collar was to tight. Also, have you had it serviced in that 2 years? Fox recommends a full rebuild every 125 hours or yearly. The internals don't last forever.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Ksanman said:


> When I had that problem, it was because the seat collar was to tight. Also, have you had it serviced in that 2 years? Fox recommends a full rebuild every 125 hours or yearly. The internals don't last forever.


I put a new cable and lever on it last year, thats it. TBH I only did that cause I bent the lever in a crash and the cable got bitched up. I clean it and spray the shaft with shock stanchion lube but thats it. I'm not really sure how it would just start now if it the clamp being too tight but I'll mess with it later.

To be clear I'm not complaining about it. Not really surprised if it needs service after 2 years. Its got close to 2k miles on it and I'm over 200lbs.


----------



## Cielo (Oct 19, 2005)

POST STICKING ........I've had my Fox Transfer for a couple months now and have tried everything to alleviate the post from sticking. From the first ride the post doesn't move either up or down unless I tap it. Even loosened the collar bolt to the point where I could move the seat. Anyone else have this issue or know of a remedy.


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

I went down and checked my dropper and its fine now. I did nothing just let it sit inside over night. See how it is on the next ride I guess.


----------



## Ray Lee (Aug 17, 2007)

Other than the seat post clamp it has to be cable tension, kink in the cable or some issue in the cable/set up, nothing else is adjustable.


----------



## farfromovin (Apr 18, 2009)

Just ordered a 175 external transfer and wolftooth for my hardtail. Coming from a 150 Reverb stealth. If I did my measurements right, I should have about 1/8” clearance from the bottom of the seatpost collar to the seatpost clamp.


----------



## Khartik (Nov 16, 2011)

As others have mentioned previously in this thread. The 2017 transfer post that I have had a little over a year(so no warranty) developed about 1/8 inch front to back play and would rattle constantly while descending with it in down position. It still went up and down properly and didn't move while up and sitting on it. I sent it in to fox for a rebuild and asked them about upgrading it to the new internals. They informed me that the play was "within factory spec" and that it would be $245 to upgrade to the new internals. Not cool in my opinion, one of the upgrades for the 2018 internals is new designed bushings specifically for this issue. That means that they know it is an issue. I am going to pay the $90 for the rebuild since they already have my post, but there is no way I am paying $245 for to upgrade their R&D mistake when I can buy a brand new oneup post for $199, and there is no way I am paying $90 + shipping again in the future. Hopefully the rebuild fixes the rattling issue otherwise I will just run this post into the ground or until the rattling annoys me too much and move on to a different company. Even though this is all small amounts of money for MTB related items, it is the principal of the matter.


----------



## farfromovin (Apr 18, 2009)

Installed my 175 today. Man was I lucky, the seatpost collar is slammed at the top of the seat clamp and that is my saddle height . I recently switched from spd's to some flats and had to raise the saddle for my low pro flats. I know I got wiggle room with pedals so that's good. Not so much room to play with Saddles as I have a Spesh saddle and they got a pretty low stack height.
First ride with the new post and Wolftooth lever. Performed so much better than my used and abused Reverb. Silky smooth post action and remote lever. Really happy with it.


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

Has anyone tried to craft some sort of protector to keep debris out of the actuator on the external version of the Transfer? I went for a damp ride a week ago, and sandy debris from the rear tire caused the actuator to jamb up. Seems likely to happen again.


----------



## tim208 (Apr 23, 2010)

mine has been a pain in the ass this winter.


----------



## farfromovin (Apr 18, 2009)

Timothy G. Parrish said:


> Has anyone tried to craft some sort of protector to keep debris out of the actuator on the external version of the Transfer? I went for a damp ride a week ago, and sandy debris from the rear tire caused the actuator to jamb up. Seems likely to happen again.


Interesting, It's been a lot of unusual rain here lately so I've gotten a decent amount of mud/grit that builds up directly on the rear of my seat tube, but not on the actuator. Instead of an actuator guard, I think a rear fender would be the best way to tackle it.


----------



## ajax247 (Nov 29, 2010)

Timothy G. Parrish said:


> Has anyone tried to craft some sort of protector to keep debris out of the actuator on the external version of the Transfer? I went for a damp ride a week ago, and sandy debris from the rear tire caused the actuator to jamb up. Seems likely to happen again.





farfromovin said:


> Interesting, It's been a lot of unusual rain here lately so I've gotten a decent amount of mud/grit that builds up directly on the rear of my seat tube, but not on the actuator. Instead of an actuator guard, I think a rear fender would be the best way to tackle it.


Yup, my post has jammed up on me twice riding in dirty or muddy conditions. Needs a redesign.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

ajax247 said:


> Yup, my post has jammed up on me twice riding in dirty or muddy conditions. Needs a redesign.


Of those with external actuated posts, I wonder if the contamination is actually cable/housing related. Twice now, I've torn apart the actuator looking for a problem to find that the upward facing open end had allowed grit and grime to enter the housing.

Since then, I've replaced the ferrule to one with a decent seal, and I also run a narrow, non-coated cable (the high end Shimano one was too thick and caused friction even when new).


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

teamdicky said:


> Of those with external actuated posts, I wonder if the contamination is actually cable/housing related. Twice now, I've torn apart the actuator looking for a problem to find that the upward facing open end had allowed grit and grime to enter the housing.
> 
> Since then, I've replaced the ferrule to one with a decent seal, and I also run a narrow, non-coated cable (the high end Shimano one was too thick and caused friction even when new).


If you look at the design drawing from FOX, there appears to be a metal 'ribbon' connecting the actuator to the bottom of the post. If fine sand or water gets anywhere in here, it'll be a problem. And if that 'ribbon' is steel, it may also rust. Simply not a wet weather friendly design.

Other dropper designs use a string, FWIW.

On mine, personally, it wasn't the cable. The actuator wouldn't recoil when turned by hand with the cable removed. This is why I looked at the design drawing.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Timothy G. Parrish said:


> If you look at the design drawing from FOX, there appears to be a metal 'ribbon' connecting the actuator to the bottom of the post. If fine sand or water gets anywhere in here, it'll be a problem. And if that 'ribbon' is steel, it may also rust. Simply not a wet weather friendly design.
> 
> Other dropper designs use a string, FWIW.
> 
> On mine, personally, it wasn't the cable. The actuator wouldn't recoil when turned by hand with the cable removed. This is why I looked at the design drawing.


Thanks for letting me know those drawings exist. Pretty cool.

https://www.ridefox.com/fox17/help.php?m=bike&id=855#part10166

That said, I think I've had my oldest Transfer for about two years now. It's been through multiple endurance events in absolute downpours. Pisgah conditions... the kind where you still have sand in your socks when they come outta the wash. Still haven't had any issues with mine, so I'll keep rocking it. I guess my seal is doing its job.


----------



## ajax247 (Nov 29, 2010)

teamdicky said:


> Of those with external actuated posts, I wonder if the contamination is actually cable/housing related.


My most recent incident was last Sunday, riding 6.5 hours in the rain and mud in Tehachapi, as a roving marshal for the California State HS MTB Champs. Cold, wet and exhausting -- absolutely covered in thin mud -- and for the last couple hours, no dropper post. I did stop, take it apart and try to clean it, but no go.

So last night I rinsed off the bike and investigated. Binding in the actuator prevented (still!) the spring from returning the post to locked configuration. I removed the actuator pulley wheel and tested the cable by itself -- no binding -- the cable was clean and not the problem. It was only resolved by thorough cleaning and light oil application on the face of the actuator pulley that faces the post. Particles and general friction between the pulley and the post are enough to keep it from working properly. And, unfortunately, it is all exposed to the elements and so binding happens.

The Transfer Post has been just fine otherwise -- but I will be thinking about alternatives.


----------



## climbanymtn (Mar 9, 2018)

*Defective 175MM or Break-In Period?*

I just got a brand new 2019 175mm Transfer and installed it on my Santa Cruz Hightower LT (size XXL). I noticed that it takes significant pressure on the saddle to get it all the way down and the resistance actually increases the closer the saddle gets to the frame. Also, the Wolftooth remote lever requires significant pressure to actuate the post. I checked and re-checked my remote lever installation and backed off the torque on the seat collar, but no change. I wonder if this is due to the 400psi nitrogen cartridge and its normal for this seatpost (or maybe there is a break-in period) or if I have a defective seatpost?

For comparison, I run a 2017 Fox Transfer 125mm on my other bike, also with same Wolftooth lever, and it is much easier to actuate and requires minimal effort to get the saddle all the way down. Same thing for the Reverb I had before and a brand new Revive which I recently returned.


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

FOX has increased air pressure for the 2020 model Transfer. Info is available on their website. And pressure increases with decreased volume. Chemistry 101.


----------



## Istvan Adorjan (Feb 15, 2015)

Hi,

I also have an external Transfer and on my last couple of rides, I've had some issue with the post "sagging" (lowering 2-3mm over the course of a short, 8-10-mile ride). I don't ride in rainy or muddy conditions, but my local trails are dusty, so I wonder if some dust might have caused this issue. 
I have contacted Fox and have been advised to send it in (it's a 2019 125mm post, still well within warranty), as they suspect it might be the spool valve malfunctioning. But before I do that (it would mean missing a couple of weeks in high season, since I have no replacement post), I wonder if I should just try cleaning the pulley first and hope it might solve this issue


----------



## dirtrider76 (Sep 19, 2012)

Istvan Adorjan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also have an external Transfer and on my last couple of rides, I've had some issue with the post "sagging" (lowering 2-3mm over the course of a short, 8-10-mile ride). I don't ride in rainy or muddy conditions, but my local trails are dusty, so I wonder if some dust might have caused this issue.
> I have contacted Fox and have been advised to send it in (it's a 2019 125mm post, still well within warranty), as they suspect it might be the spool valve malfunctioning. But before I do that (it would mean missing a couple of weeks in high season, since I have no replacement post), I wonder if I should just try cleaning the pulley first and hope it might solve this issue


Yeah, clean the pulley and make sure the cable isn't sticking would be a great idea and honestly that's normal maintenance. My friend has a external and its gets crappy all the time.


----------



## Istvan Adorjan (Feb 15, 2015)

dirtrider76 said:


> Yeah, clean the pulley and make sure the cable isn't sticking would be a great idea and honestly that's normal maintenance. My friend has a external and its gets crappy all the time.


Thanks for the quick reply. Does it cause this kind of sagging for your friend too?


----------



## SactoGeoff (Aug 11, 2017)

ajax247 said:


> My most recent incident was last Sunday, riding 6.5 hours in the rain and mud in Tehachapi, as a roving marshal for the California State HS MTB Champs. Cold, wet and exhausting -- absolutely covered in thin mud -- and for the last couple hours, no dropper post. I did stop, take it apart and try to clean it, but no go.
> 
> So last night I rinsed off the bike and investigated. Binding in the actuator prevented (still!) the spring from returning the post to locked configuration. I removed the actuator pulley wheel and tested the cable by itself -- no binding -- the cable was clean and not the problem. It was only resolved by thorough cleaning and light oil application on the face of the actuator pulley that faces the post. Particles and general friction between the pulley and the post are enough to keep it from working properly. And, unfortunately, it is all exposed to the elements and so binding happens.
> 
> The Transfer Post has been just fine otherwise -- but I will be thinking about alternatives.


When you say "cleaning and light oil application" what do you mean? I cannot get the bell crank out of the post. So are you just spraying it out with something? Then pressing some grease into the groove between the bell crank and the housing?


----------



## ajax247 (Nov 29, 2010)

As I recall I removed the bell crank -- didn't notice any serius difficulty there -- and cleaned the bearing face both sides, then applied a little light oil (WD40 or equivalent) and reassembled it. Took a bit of jockeying to get the crank back in, but all was well after that.

I did switch posts -- to an AXS Reverb -- to avoid this problem in the future.


----------



## Placek (Jun 9, 2009)

Has anyone faced below issue.

When Fox Transfer (2019) is fully down and i'm trying to extend it than it doesn't want to move by itself. Despite keeping lever pressed i still need to gently push the set first to meke it move up.
Is that normal ?


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

Placek said:


> Has anyone faced below issue.
> 
> When Fox Transfer (2019) is fully down and i'm trying to extend it than it doesn't want to move by itself. Despite keeping lever pressed i still need to gently push the set first to meke it move up.
> Is that normal ?


No, not normal. I had this issue when I purchased a Transfer a year or two ago. It seemed there wasn't enough air pressure in the post. I had the bike shop return it for a different one that worked fine.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## warmdye (Feb 20, 2021)

I have a clicking noise when seated on my Transfer. The post has been in service for a year and half or 1000 miles. I am debating whether to send this in to get rebuilt or replace with a rigid post as my local riding terrain doesn't offer much need for a dropper. Have any of you dealt with this problem and do you think a rebuild by sending it in to Fox will resolve this issue? See the below video for the noise and keep in mind it is amplified quite a bit when installed in the carbon frame.


----------



## DenyEverything (Jun 15, 2014)

Does it do that when holding the post rather than the saddle? My guess would be something needs tightening or greasing in the saddle clamp assembly, or maybe the rails creaking in the saddle. Disassemble, grease, try with a different saddle.


----------



## warmdye (Feb 20, 2021)

DenyEverything said:


> Does it do that when holding the post rather than the saddle? My guess would be something needs tightening or greasing in the saddle clamp assembly, or maybe the rails creaking in the saddle. Disassemble, grease, try with a different saddle.


ye said:
I've cleaned and greased the saddle rails. Its definitely coming from the internals of the post. The post has to be loaded off center for it to make the noise and this can only be done with the saddle mounted.


----------



## warmdye (Feb 20, 2021)

warmdye said:


> I've cleaned and greased the saddle rails. Its definitely coming from the internals of the post. The post has to be loaded off center for it to make the noise and this can only be done with the saddle mounted.


----------



## DenyEverything (Jun 15, 2014)

Hmm, sounds like it could do with a rebuild. Then either sell it or keep it. I usually find a dropper is dead weight for my XC rides, but when there are trails I'll want it. Guess it depends on local terrain and whether you have more than one bike.


----------

